# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Интернет :: технические вопросы >  Стрим-ТВ (IPTV)

## vlm

Пост обновлён by Fog.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Тесты качества Стрим ТВ*

Тест канала CTB с Черного моря vs Стрим ТВ.
51 mb http://kas.od.ua/CTB_stream_tv_test.rar
29 mb http://kas.od.ua/CTB_stream_tv_test_2.rar
захват производился на Canopus ADVC 300 (профессиональное устройство захвата)

Тест канала Интер с Черного моря vs Стрим ТВ.
9.23 mb http://kas.od.ua/inter_test_1.rar
10,2 mb http://kas.od.ua/inter_test_2.rar
7,1 mb http://kas.od.ua/inter_test_3.rar
захват производился на Pinnacle DV500 (студийная плата видеомонтажа)

формат видео - DV , оригинал с устройства без пережатия
http://kas.od.ua/cdv.rar кодек DV

DVD-TEST канал Интер , чередование + двойной экран 
(6 прохдов CCE 8500 кбит/с, режим Natural 2 для более точной кодировки шума)
142 mb http://kas.od.ua/test_inter_dvd.rar
cкрин .http://kas.od.ua/test_inter_streamtv.jpg


Тестирование проводил - FHR

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -




> Страница информационной поддержки - http://stream.kas.od.ua
> (Тесты качества Стрим ТВ, Список каналов, IP Фильтр)

----------


## fantom

> Они не врут...
> 
> Вы никогда не задумывались, куда при бродкастинговом вещании деваются сигналы тех каналов, которые не принимаются телевизором/радиоприемником?.. Совершенно верно, они идут в никуда, точнее бесполезно нагревают коаксиальный кабель или воздух. При этом 99% отведенной под бродкастинговое вещание частотной полосы с точки зрения потребителя сигналов оказывается бесполезно занятой, она для него потеряна и не может быть использована под что-либо иное, например, на повышение битрейта или увеличение числа каналов.
> 
> В IP сетях с умной средой распространения (маршрутизаторы, коммутаторы) копировать подобное безобразие, царящее в коаксиальнокабельном и эфирном вещании с dumb средой распространения (усилители-репитеры, ретрансляторы) никто не будет.
> 
> Переход на доставку телерадиопрограмм IP мультикастингом делает технически реальной и экономически оправданной доставку каждому абоненту до 17592186044416 каналов (при использовании протокола IPv6 это число гораздо больше). Ведь, в отличие от бродкастингового ТВ/радио, трафик невостребованных потребителями каналов не передается, полоса пропускания напрасно никогда не расходуется.
> 
> Нет привязки к DVB технологии вещания.
> ...


   Я не спорю о технической возможности и говорю лишь о целесообразности. Никто не отменял закон о телевидении и радиовещании, который гласит, что вещать каналы без договоров запрещено даже если представители канала не предъявляют в связи с этим претензий. Технически вещать можно без проблем, но Комстар слишком публичная компания и вещает не в Кацапетовке. Он многим наступил на мозоль и при попытке вещания пиратски слишком многие будут рады настучать в Нацраду. Возникает вопрос, а стоит ли из-за каких-то дебильных каналов которые никому не нужны, подставляться и создавать себе проблемы?

----------


## Vader

> Они не врут...
> 
> Переход на доставку телерадиопрограмм IP мультикастингом делает технически реальной и экономически оправданной доставку каждому абоненту до 17592186044416 каналов (при использовании протокола IPv6 это число гораздо больше). Ведь, в отличие от бродкастингового ТВ/радио, трафик невостребованных потребителями каналов не передается, полоса пропускания напрасно никогда не расходуется.


 Откуда взята цифра максимального числа каналов, которые могут быть доставлены каждому абоненту? У вас это цифра 0x1000 0000 0000. В сигнальных сообщениях IGMP всех трех версий group address кодируется как 32 бита. Если имеется в виду HOST GROUP ADDRESSES, то там имеем пространство адресации 224.0.0.0 to 239.255.255.255 - это 0x1FFFFFF = 33554431 (плюс 2 адреса зарезервированы). 

А вообще хорошо написано. Стиль журнальной статьи.

----------


## vlm

> Я не спорю о технической возможности и говорю лишь о целесообразности. Никто не отменял закон о телевидении и радиовещании, который гласит, что вещать каналы без договоров запрещено даже если представители канала не предъявляют в связи с этим претензий. Технически вещать можно без проблем, но Комстар слишком публичная компания и вещает не в Кацапетовке. Он многим наступил на мозоль и при попытке вещания пиратски слишком многие будут рады настучать в Нацраду. Возникает вопрос, а стоит ли из-за каких-то дебильных каналов которые никому не нужны, подставляться и создавать себе проблемы?


 О вещании, тем более пиратском   , речь не идет.

IP мультикастинг сам по себе не подпадает под определение вещания (мовлення).
Это всего лишь технология доставки пакетов по запросу клиентов, одна из многих. Запрос на начало или продление доставки от клиентов в том или ином виде всегда достигают источника, который самостоятельно и добровольно каждые 30 секунд принимает решение, передавать сигнал запросчику или не передавать.
Технология эта не дает возможности бесконтрольного от вещателя копирования/размножения сигнала.
Мультикастинговые пакеты могут нести в себе не только видео или аудиоинформацию, рассчитанную на массовую аудиторию, но и аудиовидеоинформацию, не предназначенную для массового просмотра или использования, например, данные видеонаблюдения, пакеты  видеоконференцсвязи и VOIP, сообщения электронной почты группам пользователей, сообщения с серверов новостей, программные апдейты, пакеты P2P файлообмена (поддерживается emule), рассылку некоторой информации многопользовательских сетевых игр и т.п.

При мультикастинговом способе доставки контента через сети общего пользования (интернет) разрешение получать не требуется - услуга предоставляется владельцем контента в виде публичного сервиса (аналогичного http, ftp, irc. icq и т.д. и т.п.), и лицензированию не подлежит.

Перед началом использования информации ее владелец может заставить пользователя или оператора принять условия публичной оферты или потребовать подписания договора (бумажного или с использованием ЭЦП). Так что интересы вещателя ни в коем случае не будут ущемлены.



Сомневаюсь насчет достаточной применимости закона "Про телевидение и радиовещание". Например, о каком массовом мовленні может идти речь при просмотре определенных каналов лишь единицами клиентов?

Как при наличии доступа к нескольким тысячам телеканалов со всех точек земного шара можно выполнить эти положения



> 1. У  загальному  обсязі мовлення кожної телерадіоорганізації
> не менше 50 відсотків має становити  національний  аудіовізуальний
> продукт або музичні твори українських авторів чи виконавців.
>  3. Якщо мова оригіналу (або дублювання)  фільму  та/чи  іншої
> програми  (передачі) не є українською,  такі фільми та/чи програми
> (передачі) транслюються за умови звукового дублювання їх державною
> мовою.
> 4. Ліцензіати (крім супутникового мовлення) у проміжках  часу
> між  07.00  та  23.00  повинні  дотримуватися  таких пропорцій між
> ...


 Подобное требование равнозначно требованию перевести на украинскую мову весь интернет. 

Настучать конечно,  может кто угодно, после чего начнутся правовые разборки, результат которых будет прецедентом.
Известно, что по этому вопросу в Москве у "Стрима" идет война. Я считаю, что решение назвать услугу "телевидением" (Стрим-ТВ) было ошибкой. 

Есть множество причин, чтобы сразу размежевать "мовлення" и мультикастинговые услуги.  

Ведь ясно, что в конечном итоге все придет к тому, что не будет никакого телевидения и радиовещания. Будет просто высокоскоростной доступ в интернет, будут операторы, который этот доступ предоставляют и не вмешиваются в передаваемые данные. А все возникающие проблемы с государством по поводу содержания программ будут решать их изготовители.
Все отклонения от подобной схемы приведут к обогащению разве что юристов, для продавцов, покупателей и страны в целом это грозит высокими тарифами, бедным ассортиментом услуг, медленным развитием и отставанием от других стран.

----------


## vlm

> Откуда взята цифра максимального числа каналов, которые могут быть доставлены каждому абоненту? У вас это цифра 0x1000 0000 0000. В сигнальных сообщениях IGMP всех трех версий group address кодируется как 32 бита. Если имеется в виду HOST GROUP ADDRESSES, то там имеем пространство адресации 224.0.0.0 to 239.255.255.255 - это 0x1FFFFFF = 33554431 (плюс 2 адреса зарезервированы).


 ((240-224)*256^3)*2^16 UDP портов, минус несколько сотен зарезервированных адресов. Приватные мультикастинговые IP тоже включены - большинство операторов именно их и используют.
И будут вынуждены использовать - ведь с публичным IP мультикастингом в интернете пока дела обстоят плачевно, операторов, предоставляющих своим клиентам возможность хотя бы приема  мультикастинга из интернета, пока очень мало, в Украине их можно пересчитать на пальцах одной руки.
Вобщем, вопрос нехватки мультикастинговых адресов пока не стоит для IPv4, особенно при использовании на каждый поток не по одному IP, а по одному порту.

----------


## Vizit0r

ой шота вас в теорию занесло...

----------


## screjet

Порт - не может использоваться, как элемент в списке каналов, может быть  сабстримом (напр. для украинских сабтитров :smileflag: ), потому как подписка идет по адресу (версии 1-2 точно).

----------


## Dynamite

> А вот это идея.
> 
> Но вот интетесная идея - в тестовом режиме отдавать потоки абонентам для просмотра на компе тоже. 
> 
>  Есть подозрение, что видеюпотоки будут тусоваться в специальном VLAN и соответственно без ихнего же ethernet коммутатора разруливать VLAN-ы придется на ОСи или на другой железяке (последнее для стандартного юзера точно нереально)


 
вот-вот - именно отдельный влан и неспособность средств винды разрулить это.

----------


## wish

> вот-вот - именно отдельный влан и неспособность средств винды разрулить это.


 То есть без приставки на компьютере ТВ нельзя будет смотреть?

----------


## Vader

> То есть без приставки на компьютере ТВ нельзя будет смотреть?


 В первом приближении получается, что ответ НЕТ.

Но это не есть проблема. Для просмотра "Стрим-ТВ " изначально предполагался специализированный аппаратно-программный комплекс. В простонародье именуемый приставка  :smileflag: . 

Это я по своей инициативе предположил, что параллельно можно будет и на компе смотреть. Но нет, не получится. Ладно, опять вперед забегаем. Пока что уже конец марта и тестированием не пахнет

----------


## Syon

> вот-вот - именно отдельный влан и неспособность средств винды разрулить это.


 Это не оно?

----------


## Syon

Точнее скажем так.
Поддержка VLAN на минимальном уровне есть в винде.
Только вот если авторы дров хотят - то включают ее - не хотят - не включают.
Очень многие под этим соусом продают следующую модель сетевой  :smileflag: 
Например D-Link ^_^

----------


## Dynamite

> почти дождались быстрой одессы(неужели то?) и... начали ждать Телефиденье...


 
на днях  :smileflag: 
мы уже смотрим - скоро будет и у Вас  :smileflag:

----------


## Dynamite

> То есть без приставки на компьютере ТВ нельзя будет смотреть?


 нет

----------


## Alexey_C

to *Dynamite*
Т.е. единственный способ смотреть ТВ на компьютере - захватывать аналоговый сигнал с приставки?

PS Вопрос вызван тем, что пока не известны характеристики приставки.

----------


## Syon

> нет


 Значит это мимо меня буит.
Ибо смотреть HD контент (паче таковой будет) на простом телеке меня жаба задавит  :smileflag: 

PS. Для остальных поясню - все дело в том, что в коробочке стоит система учета и контроля, по которой и будут снимать баблосы.

----------


## iFog

поминутная оплата?  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexey_C

> Значит это мимо меня буит.
> Ибо смотреть HD контент (паче таковой будет) на простом телеке меня жаба задавит


 100% присоединяюсь. Уродовать HD (да даже и простой DVD) контент через аналоговый выход и смотреть его на телевизоре нет никакого интереса.




> PS. Для остальных поясню - все дело в том, что в коробочке стоит система учета и контроля, по которой и будут снимать баблосы.


 Да пусть себе учитывает. Платить-то никто не против. От коробочки требуется всего лишь уметь выводить видео в цифровом виде, а не через композитный аналоговый выход. Будет уметь - всё ОК, не будет - увы не для меня это (я видео в разрешении 640х480 или ниже уже несколько лет не смотрю, потихоньку (благодаря Стриму) видеотеку с DVD на HDTV переводить начал)

----------


## Dynamite

> А если ставить интеловские сетевухи? 
> там есть аппаратная поддержка Вланов.


 гм - почитаю  :smileflag: 




> to *Dynamite*
> Т.е. единственный способ смотреть ТВ на компьютере - захватывать аналоговый сигнал с приставки?
> 
> PS Вопрос вызван тем, что пока не известны характеристики приставки.


 характеристики ыли в вышеприведенной ссылке
начинаем уже выдавать приставки на trial, думаю что все отписавшиеся в самое ближайшее время будут иметь возможность потестировать все :smileflag: 




> *Dynamite*, а можно как-то паритет с Эланом (и одесса.тв сетями) сделать? я понимаю, что врядли там хозяин этого хочет, но у них к примеру паритет с матрицей есть и у стрима тоже...


 на данный момент не в курсе с кем там контактировать, потому - потому что просто на уровне переписки [email protected] такие вопросы - не решить.

----------


## Syon

Любая сетевушка Pro серии имеет тулзень..
Делает виртуальные адаптеры на разные VLAN.
Это умеет не только intel. 
Почти любая server ориентированная плата.
Например HP-шные. Из ширпотреба - последние модельки 3Com, Длинк, 
Линксис и прочая и прочая и прочая...
Я вот поставил последние дрова для nForce и обнаружил в свойствах настройки встроенной в маму сетевушки саппорт вланов.
А, вот еще - не уверен насчет i865 чипсета, но в набор i875 входит
сетевая, которая естессно Интель. И естессно умеет VLAN.
Так что и в винде не так все и плохо.

----------


## dedmazai

100 % ты ее получишь, когда тестирование закончится и начнётся коммерческая эксплуатация системы  :smileflag:  но за деньги

----------


## NamirA

> Новую прошивку опробовал, преимуществ не заметил (ну кроме того что теперь приставка работает   и качество показываемых каналов отличное)
> Из недостатков:
> 1) Раньше можно было перейти на двузначную программу (25, 37 и т.п.) нажав последовательно две клавиши, теперь у меня дальше девятой не получается
> 2)По прежнему медленно переключаются программы, особенно если переключать через кнопку ТВ (чтобы попасть в нужную программу нужно проявить недюжинную точность)
> 3) При нажатии кнопки меню исчезает канал и появляется соответственно меню - это раздражает. Нельзя ли сделать так чтобы программа не исчезала.
> 4) Остались только спутниковые каналы, хотелось бы для адекватной оценки качества видеть и местные. (тем более что я помню что  38 канал подтормаживал)
> 5)При выборе канала через меню інфо+ появились две опции добавить (зел.) и убрать (красн.) зачем они нужны я так и не понял.
> 6)Хотелось бы увидеть возможность менять каналы местами.
> 7)Теоретически заработал веб, но я не смог зайти на какой-нибудь сайт, т.к. на www.rbc.ua он не зашел, а продложать мазо-эксперименты дальше в связи с отсутствием у меня усб-клавиатуры я не стал.(виртуальную клавиатуры можно сделать попроще).


 спасибо за репорт.

это еще не новая прошивка. это только новая серверная часть.
1. вот потому вероятно не работает. после перепрошивки должно.
2. пока де факто. работаем.
3. а смысл тогда от нее? )
4. цифровать местные каналы с эфира смысла нет - качество никакое. решается вопрос по получению цифрового сигнала. займет существенное время.
5. фича типа Favorits. обычными кнопками ты листаешь каналы по списку, кнопками + - листаешь избранные.
6. передам девелоперам. сам хочу )
7. пока нет доступа в тырнет для приставок. но оно работает, я проверял ))) усб клавиатура тоже работает нараз.

сейчас вот заканчиваю собирать прошивку. скинь мне в лс мак своей приставки, на тебе попробуем новый софт.

----------


## a21

*NamirA*, в будущем будет возможность записывать тв на какой-то внешний носитель или кнопки на пульте для симметрии?

----------


## Vader

Я смотрю тема вновь всплыла из небытия  :smileflag: 

Скажите на каком свете сейчас проект? Сколько каналов и какие?

----------


## dedmazai

> Я смотрю тема вновь всплыла из небытия 
> 
> Скажите на каком свете сейчас проект? Сколько каналов и какие?


 Пока 28 из них рабочих 10-15, в основном спутниковые 1+1, Интер+, К1, К2, Усадьба  :smileflag:  и т.п. в общем пока тест.

----------


## NamirA

> *NamirA*, в будущем будет возможность записывать тв на какой-то внешний носитель или кнопки на пульте для симметрии?


 кнопки для VoD и PVR. Эти сервисы будут позже.
Вероятнее всего будут приставки с жестким диском, либо с возможностью записывать канал на флешку, но это, сами понимаете, не первоочередные задачи.

Каналы добавляются практически каждый день, так что перезагружайте приставку раз в день, для синхронизации списка каналов. Нерабочие каналы будут работать на днях. Завтра-послезавтра будут несколько эфирных.

----------


## a21

> кнопки для VoD и PVR. Эти сервисы будут позже.
> Вероятнее всего будут приставки с жестким диском, либо с возможностью записывать канал на флешку, но это, сами понимаете, не первоочередные задачи.
> 
> Каналы добавляются практически каждый день, так что перезагружайте приставку раз в день, для синхронизации списка каналов. Нерабочие каналы будут работать на днях. Завтра-послезавтра будут несколько эфирных.


 Спасибо за информацию  :smileflag:

----------


## ВиктОрина

что за СТРИМ-ТВ? В каких районах есть? Это кабельное? Сколько стоит подключение и пакет? Есть ли инет?

----------


## fantom

> что за СТРИМ-ТВ? В каких районах есть? Это кабельное? Сколько стоит подключение и пакет? Есть ли инет?


   Мне больше всего понравилось вот это: "Есть ли инет?". Товарищ, Вы откуда? А форум почитать влом?

----------


## Alexey_C

> Мне больше всего понравилось вот это: "Есть ли инет?". Товарищ Вы откуда? А форум почитать влом?


 Да, хочется сказать "Инет есть, но придётся кабельный модем покупать"

----------


## ВиктОрина

Извините, просто столько страниц...

----------


## Vader

> Каналы добавляются практически каждый день, так что перезагружайте приставку раз в день, для синхронизации списка каналов. Нерабочие каналы будут работать на днях. Завтра-послезавтра будут несколько эфирных.


 Позвольте дать совет.
Надо быстрее вводить проект IPTV в _коммерческую_ эксплуатацию.
А иначе пуск проекта так и будет годами тянуться...

По началу можно (и нужно) ввести _тестовый_ _платный_ пакет символической стоимостью 5-10грн в месяц и аренду приставки 5-10грн. Особенностью тестового режима будет негарантированое предоставление контента (наличие каналов, их расположение). А то, что наблюдается уже 6 месяцев - это, извините, просто баловство. 
Как пробный тест это имело смысл... Но уже соклько времени прошло? Ну работают потоки. РАБОТАЮТ. Дальше то что? Дальше только вопросы с контентом. Которые от теста ну аж никак не зависят  
Соклько можно тянуть кота за хвост?  

Между прочим сейчас очень важный период времени. В конце года многие абоненты (и я в том числе) кабельных TV операторов будут покупать _годовой_ абонемент.
И даже с этой точки зрения вам стратегически важно уже до ноября родить пакет услуг на IPTV.

----------


## NamirA

затянулся по независящим ни от меня, ни от организации которую я имею честь представлять причинам, которые ныне устранены.
продавать неполноценный продукт - не наш метод. я понимаю что все уже привыкли )))
тест идет в первую очередь приставок маг100. контент есть, технически проблем нет. однако маг100 очевиднее всего не будет основной используемой приставкой, коих будет вероятнее всего три или четыре вида с разными возможностями. к примеру топовая приставка будет поддерживать HDTV и иметь жесткий диск. тут не кота за хвост, а подготовка к коммерческому запуску в полном объеме и функциональности, без "доделаем потом". Это действительно серьезный проект, способный предоставить действительно интерактивное телевиденье, а не просто потоки видеоданных, по сути мало чем отличающиеся для пользователя от обычного телевиденья.
По поводу же годовых абонементов... Я как бы имею опыт работы в кабельных операторах, и представляю себе процент людей платящих за год вперед. Хотя, в любом случае - не судите рано, год еще не закончился

----------


## Oleg68

Тоже IPTV.  http://www.ukrtelecom.ua/presscenter/pressrelease?id=59410

----------


## Vader

> продавать неполноценный продукт - не наш метод. я понимаю что все уже привыкли )))


 Я предлагал интенсифицировать ваш _тест_, а не выходить на рынок с сырым решением. Что/где/когда тестируется - на портале ноль информации. Чисто случайно сюда забрел и понял, что тест еще продолжается  :smileflag:  
ИМХО надо ставить процесс на качественно новый уровень.

----------


## NamirA

> ИМХО надо ставить процесс на качественно новый уровень.


 вот именно над этим и работаем

----------


## X3M

> затянулся по независящим ни от меня, ни от организации которую я имею честь представлять причинам, которые ныне устранены.
> продавать неполноценный продукт - не наш метод. я понимаю что все уже привыкли )))
> тест идет в первую очередь приставок маг100. контент есть, технически проблем нет. однако маг100 очевиднее всего не будет основной используемой приставкой, коих будет вероятнее всего три или четыре вида с разными возможностями. к примеру топовая приставка будет поддерживать HDTV и иметь жесткий диск. тут не кота за хвост, а подготовка к коммерческому запуску в полном объеме и функциональности, без "доделаем потом". Это действительно серьезный проект, способный предоставить действительно интерактивное телевиденье, а не просто потоки видеоданных, по сути мало чем отличающиеся для пользователя от обычного телевиденья.
> По поводу же годовых абонементов... Я как бы имею опыт работы в кабельных операторах, и представляю себе процент людей платящих за год вперед. Хотя, в любом случае - не судите рано, год еще не закончился


 а как то можно подключится на ТВ ?

----------


## Ajax

> вот именно над этим и работаем


 Народ, скорость реакции на пульт на MAG100 упирается в производительность или проблемы с софтом?

----------


## dedmazai

> Народ, скорость реакции на пульт на MAG100 упирается в производительность или проблемы с софтом?


 Думаю, что в софте потому что ситуация явно улучшилась - при простом перекючении каналов, но в двух других режимах выбора каналов всё гораздо хуже.

----------


## Georg

У кого то сейчас работает IPTV? 
А то у меня два дня как *нихт*

----------


## dedmazai

> У кого то сейчас работает IPTV? 
> А то у меня два дня как *нихт*


 У меня работает - перезагружать пробовал?

----------


## Georg

> Сообщение от *dedmazai*
> У меня работает - перезагружать пробовал?


 Пробывал, пробовал ..... каждый день перегружаю по несколько раз.
Заставка загружается, а при нажатии кнопки TV загораются квадратики (где должны быть названия каналов),  но пустые и на перемещения не реагируют.

Что это может быть?

P.S. Только детей порадовал пару дней назад двумя каналами мультиков, а тут на тебе такое.

----------


## Georg

После подробной инструкции  в личку представителя компании - всё теперь в норме., за что огромное *спасибо*.

Р.S. Радует, что на твои проблемы кто-то реагирует.

----------


## iFog

Что-ж там за инструкции такие, может кому-то ещё будет интересно?...

----------


## Georg

> Что-ж там за инструкции такие, может кому-то ещё будет интересно?...


 Инструкция по самостоятельной загрузке новой версии (существующей на данное время) прошивки приставки MAG100.

Т.е. у меня (как я понял)  на момент  закрузки новой версии программы была выключена приставка и после перезагрузки MAG100 она отказалась воспринимать телеканалы, а после самостоятельного обновления програмного обеспечения приставки, стало всё Ok.

Я немножко далек от этой темы поэтому могу в чем то ошибаться.

Единственное - инструкция послана мне в личку и чесно говоря не знаю можно ли её выставлять на форум, но если у кого-то возникнут такие же проблемы, то рад помочь (если не опередят) :smileflag:

----------


## -=MasTer=-

Вчера был в абонотделе, писал заяву на 1024к. Так девушка сказала, что уже есть IPTV. Когда я спросил про тарифы, сказала, что пока 25 грн в мес. за приставку и все. Там около 40 каналов.

----------


## Sven746

*-=MasTer=-*, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ, теперь хоть понятно стало что случилось  :smileflag:  Надеюсь тов. Динамит отпишится

----------


## vlad11

Последний раз тестировал приставку в июле.
Качество работы улучшилось? время переключения каналов в частности...
И теперь нужно платить абонентку?

----------


## Georg

> народ.а что там с IPTV???


 Информация по IPTV на сайте Стрима:http://http://www.stream.com.ua/newsactions/news/8/

----------


## Georg

> Последний раз тестировал приставку в июле.
> Качество работы улучшилось? время переключения каналов в частности...
> И теперь нужно платить абонентку?


 Нет, вроде пока продолжается тестирование http://www.stream.com.ua/newsactions/news/8/ :smileflag:

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Вчера был в абонотделе, писал заяву на 1024к. Так девушка сказала, что уже есть IPTV. Когда я спросил про тарифы, сказала, что пока 25 грн в мес. за приставку и все. Там около 40 каналов.


 ..А ТАРИФЫ НА КАНАЛЫ НЕ НАЗВАЛА????......у меня приставка с апреля..и никто не чешит....как то позвонил..сказали пока бесплатно :smileflag:

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Информация по IPTV на сайте Стрима:http://http://www.stream.com.ua/newsactions/news/8/


 не находит сервер .......................аааа...ошибочка в строке!!!....всё зашёл и почитал...спасибо

----------


## Galleon

мде, подожду пока каналов 100 не сделают.

----------


## OverWolf

а где можно посмотреть полный список каналов?
и можно ли это подключить параллельно кабельному оператору?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> а где можно посмотреть полный список каналов?
> и можно ли это подключить параллельно кабельному оператору?


 ..КОЛИЧЕСТВО МОЖНО узнать по телефону в абонотделе.....тут говорлось про сорок у меня 48....правда 4 из них молчат....а параллельно кабельному вполне.....кабельное через антенный вход а тут через скарт..т.е..как видик....но качество картинки не сравнить! :smileflag:

----------


## OverWolf

> ..КОЛИЧЕСТВО МОЖНО узнать по телефону в абонотделе.....тут говорлось про сорок у меня 48....правда 4 из них молчат....а параллельно кабельному вполне.....кабельное через антенный вход а тут через скарт..т.е..как видик....но качество картинки не сравнить!


 Оно еще высокой четкости идет?

----------


## FHR

нет , просто кабельное низкой четкости с шумами и наводками

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> нет , просто кабельное низкой четкости с шумами и наводками


   у меня телик 20 дюймов..........кабельное от РЭНОМЭ  вот там действительно наводки и шумы, а через приставку все четко и ярко смотрел футбол вчера,так день и ночь разница

----------


## maxud

единственное но если в доме два телика,и сделать на два неполучится

----------


## iFog

Сходил в офис на Бунина, взял приставку. (tips: берите с собой паспорт).

По ходу я был первый, кто её брал в этом офисе, благо я тут рядом работаю.

Перед тем как зайти - звонил спрашивал, можно ли её подключить к моему медиа-конвертору. Сказали - что подходит ко всем конверторам.
Но у меня-то один порт. Ы.

Решил, всё равно пойти взять, пока они есть. Потом - буду искать с кем договориться о замене медиа-конвертора на более другой. Или пока попробую включить пристаку вместо интернета =) Оценить качество. Если это возможно.

Кто даст курс молодого бойца, что делать с приставкой. Чёта я сомневаюсь, что она заработает сразу, как я её включу в сеть и подключу к телевизору...

Варнинг: в комплекте нет пачкорда (кабеля) для подключения приставки к конвертору. Так что думайте, где взять. По идее любой пачкорд должен подойти. ниже всё решилось.

И ещё, в инструкции написано, что в комплектации должен быть диск с ПО. Его нет. Интересно, а что там за ПО и для чего...

----------


## eleYos

а если их 3-4?  :smileflag:  однако нехорошо

----------


## iFog

> Варнинг: в комплекте нет пачкорда (кабеля) для подключения приставки к конвертору. Так что думайте, где взять. По идее любой пачкорд должен подойти.
> 
> И ещё, в инструкции написано, что в комплектации должен быть диск с ПО. Его нет. Интересно, а что там за ПО и для чего...


 
UPD: Только что позвонили, сказали что мне ещё кабель полагается, 10 метров =) Сейчас схожу за ним...

----------


## X3M

> UPD: Только что позвонили, сказали что мне ещё кабель полагается, 10 метров =) Сейчас схожу за ним...


 
а ты просто сам пошел за ним ? или тебе как то сказали что можно подключится к тв?

----------


## iFog

Увидел тут ссылку на новость, позвонил узнал куда идти (в любой абон. отдел сказали), зашел на Бунина (рядом), взял приставку.

К стати, ко всему этому хозяйству выдали гламурный белый пакет Comstar =)

----------


## Vader

> Кто даст курс молодого бойца, что делать с приставкой. Чёта я сомневаюсь, что она заработает сразу, как я её включу в сеть и подключу к телевизору...


 Очень сомневаюсь, что в твоей конфигурации оно должно работать.
Тебе нужен медиаконвертор, совмещенный со свитчиком и другой сетап для линка на стороне прова.

----------


## iFog

Да, мне вроде как сообщили уже. Спрашивал о замене в абон. отделе - сказали узнают. Позвоню им завтра.

----------


## Stasiko

Вяснил нюансы, насчет приставок сказали уточнять, есть ли в наличии, с конвертерами отдельная история. Поменять наверное можно, но проблемность(перенастройка оборудования на узле) зависит от типа конвертера и т.п., так сказали в тех. поддержке.
Вообще конечно любопытно.

----------


## Ajax

> Сходил в офис на Бунина, взял приставку. (tips: берите с собой паспорт).


 Тебе MAG100 выдали? Или чего-то новое даютЪ?

----------


## iFog

Да, MAG100.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Сходил в офис на Бунина, взял приставку. (tips: берите с собой паспорт).
> 
> По ходу я был первый, кто её брал в этом офисе, благо я тут рядом работаю.
> 
> Перед тем как зайти - звонил спрашивал, можно ли её подключить к моему медиа-конвертору. Сказали - что подходит ко всем конверторам.
> Но у меня-то один порт. Ы.
> 
> Решил, всё равно пойти взять, пока они есть. Потом - буду искать с кем договориться о замене медиа-конвертора на более другой. Или пока попробую включить пристаку вместо интернета =) Оценить качество. Если это возможно.
> 
> ...


 на сколько я помню:....включаем приставку при нажатой кнопки (меню)на пульте..появляется список...выбираем сохранить..потом ОК.....минут 5 вроде не меньше,там курсорчик меняется...главное не торопиться... и ПО установлено......потом желательно её не выключать,что бы не повторять сначала......но это не точно для первого включения...не помню как ребята делали (в апреле ставили)

----------


## fantom

> Оно еще высокой четкости идет?


  Высокой четкости сейчас быть не может. Все каналы берутся со спутника, а там HDканалы по пальцам можно пересчитать. И тюнера к ним специальные нужны.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

одно неудобство....два телека не включить,потому как по двум смотреть одно и тоже не имеет смысла!

----------


## Stasiko

Забыл написать, в абонотделе сказали, что это уже не тестирование, а рабочая услуга, пока что за аренду приставки будут снимать 25 грн. в месяц, дальше видно будет.

----------


## vlad11

Сегодня включил приставку.
Появилась надпись:


```
Unable to connect server 10.48.128.10 bla-bla-bla.
```

 Приставка на пульт никак не реагирует, замена батареек не помогла...

----------


## zico1

> *Stasiko*
> Забыл написать, в абонотделе сказали, что это уже не тестирование, а рабочая услуга,


 А на сайте совсем другая информация : 
"*С 1 ноября 2007 года компания Комстар-Украина ввела в тестовую эксплуатацию услугу IPTV*. Пользователям услуги предоставляется возможность, при помощи цифровой приставки, наслаждаться просмотром на экране телевизора более чем 40 наиболее интересными спутниковыми и эфирными телевизионными каналами включая ViaSAT, Discovery, MTV-Украина, Manchester United, Real Madrid, Euronews, 1+1, Глас, СтранаСоветов, Интер и др."

После окончания тестовой эксплуатации услуги IPTV, что тоже надо платить 25 гривен ежемесячно за аренду телевизионной приставки?
Кто может написать список каналов, которые идут сейчас в тестовом режиме?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

ни Манчестер,ни Реал мадрид и Милан не работают..или закодированы

----------


## X3M

тоже пошел и получил приставку... только вот уже взымается 25 грн.. видать они текст неправильно написали

----------


## Georg

> тоже пошел и получил приставку... только вот уже взымается 25 грн.. видать они текст неправильно написали


 А договор какой- то заключали, если да - там прописано что-то об оплате, а если нет - то на каком основании взяли 25грн? Или вам выписали счет за услуги IPTV?

----------


## X3M

> А договор какой- то заключали, если да - там прописано что-то об оплате, а если нет - то на каком основании взяли 25грн? Или вам выписали счет за услуги IPTV?


 там приложение к договору в котором и указано было эти самые 25 грн..

пысы.. пачкорд там короткий всего 10 метров.. а мне нада 27..

блин и вообще тянули инет без меня, и завели оптику в коридор гады.. я бы попросил в комнату теперь ведро кабелей тянуть через всю квартиру

----------


## Batyanya

+ 1
забрал коробочку в абонотделе
пришел...подключил...кабеля хватило (благо я был дома и конвертер мне в квартиру завели)
после минут 20 переговоров с техслужбой коробочка заработала...
Сразу пошел искать 1+1 в надежде засмотреть футбол, но случился облом - не работает  :smileflag: 

После часового тестирования могу сказать следующее:

1. Торомоза MAG100 убивают (надеюсь это профиксят)
2. Качество каналов - двоякое ощущение. И вроде бы как некоторые каналы таки получше, но чтоб я увидел особые преимущества, так нет
(смотрел на 43" проэкционнике). Короче покупать HDTV ЖК телик желания не возникло.
3. Про количество каналов вроде бы как смысла нет говорить (тестовое вещание как бы), но все же - выбор не богат 
А как хотелось бы увидеть хотя бы из музыкалок MCM-top и Vh1.

Короче пока погоняю...может чего и изменится к лучшему.
А на будущее, переходить с кабельного на Стрим-ТВ будет иметь смысл если комстар сделает возможность выбирать индивидуально каналы + цена будет в пределах разумного (как по мне не больше 50 гривен) и главное расширит вещание за счет качественного (HD) эфира, а то смотреть на убогое цифровое качество мне совсем не хочется, да и не буду я

----------


## X3M

хм интересно что ето будет.. если каналы как на стрим.ру то вроде нормально.. но пока отзывы не лесные.. если ниче не изменится то лучше свои тарелки юзать

----------


## Galleon

так тарелка вроде лучше поставил и забыл :smileflag:

----------


## a21

*NamirA*,
Не знаю было ли такое.
Но из функций в приставку также можно добавить включение определенных каналов по расписанию. Пример: я просматриваю ТВ программу в приставке выбираю интересные мне передачи на разных каналах, если что-то из них по времени пересекается, то задаю наиболее интересной передаче высший приоритет. А там уж приставка включает мне то, что я ей задал.

----------


## zico1

> тоже пошел и получил приставку... только вот уже взымается 25 грн.. видать они текст неправильно написали


 Вот это уже мне не нравится.
На сайте одна инфа, а в абонотделе другая, что надо платить 25 грн. ежемесячно за аренду телевизионной приставки.
Вопрос за что? Если там нет нормальные каналы(что там толком ничего и нет вообще) и каналы очень мало.
Лучше бы они продали приставку.
Я наверно подожду пока там будут каналов 100 и в качестве. :smileflag:  

У Кабельных телевизионщиков цифровое телевидение было в тестовом режиме почти 2 года.

----------


## X3M

> Вот это уже мне не нравится.
> На сайте одна инфа, а в абонотделе другая, что надо платить 25 грн. ежемесячно за аренду телевизионной приставки.
> Вопрос за что? Если там нет нормальные каналы(что там толком ничего и нет вообще) и каналы очень мало.
> Лучше бы они продали приставку.
> Я наверно подожду пока там будут каналов 100 и в качестве. 
> 
> У Кабельных телевизионщиков цифровое телевидение было в тестовом режиме почти 2 года.


 
ну выбирать не приходится... я такдля интереса взял, дам им пол годика.. мне 150  грн не жалко, если за пол года не будет координальных изменений, отдам приставку обратно.. может и раньше, все зависит от динамики их развития.. притом что когда верну приставку, обратно уже  брать никогда не буду

----------


## Batyanya

> так тарелка вроде лучше поставил и забыл


 С тарелкой столько гемороя, что поставил и забыл не получится...
Покрайней мере если ты хочешь почти бесплатно смотреть ТВ.
Ну если тебя интересует только бесплатные арабские и китайские каналы, тогда да - поставил и забыл  :smileflag:

----------


## NamirA

> *NamirA*,
> Не знаю было ли такое.
> Но из функций в приставку также можно добавить включение определенных каналов по расписанию. Пример: я просматриваю ТВ программу в приставке выбираю интересные мне передачи на разных каналах, если что-то из них по времени пересекается, то задаю наиболее интересной передаче высший приоритет. А там уж приставка включает мне то, что я ей задал.


 на счет переключения канала не уверен, но в системе которая будет использоваться в полномасштабном коммерческом запуске что-то типа ремайндера во всплывающем окошке обязательно будет.

----------


## NamirA

всех попрошу не спешить делать выводы по тестам. будет и HD (когда будут на рынке контента действительно интересные HD каналы) не опережайте время. будет видео по запросу, ака прокат не слазя с дивана. и больше каналов будет - вполне можете высказывать кстати пожелания по ним, я форум читаю не часто но регулярно, и кому надо информацию передам. Пару каналов если успею добавлю и сегодня-завтра.

По поводу "поставить тарелку" - да проще. только чтобы получить тот объем каналов который будем предоставлять мы, прийдется ставить десяток, либо несколько поворотных (тогда задержка при переключении каналов на маг100 покажется просто мизерной ))) ), и становится абонентом нескольких десятков провайдеров, иметь головомойку с карточками, тюнерами и кам модулями. преимущества?

----------


## Ajax

НТН было бы интересно увидеть в списке каналов. В остальном всё бы хорошо, но эти тормоза на переключении каналов... Блин... У меня FlyTV2000 c аналоговым ТВ тюнером переключается моментально - клик - и канал, а тут пока полистаешь каналы - устанешь ждать. А, вот еще - звук. У меня видео и звук тюльпанами, так вот звук какой-то неестественный. Может качество аудио-выхода в MAG'е?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

мне по оплате тоже не ясно.......в апреле поставили....договор до июня.....в августе звоню....: ничего платить не надо...пользуйтесь на здоровье..........так думаю,что прежде чем снимать деньги перезвонят и спросят моё согласие.....пока молчат...и я молчу :smileflag: 

и ещё насчет каналов......пожелание МИЛАН,МАНЧЕСТЕР и РЕАЛ МАДРИД!!!

----------


## X3M

> всех попрошу не спешить делать выводы по тестам. будет и HD (когда будут на рынке контента действительно интересные HD каналы) не опережайте время. будет видео по запросу, ака прокат не слазя с дивана. и больше каналов будет - вполне можете высказывать кстати пожелания по ним, я форум читаю не часто но регулярно, и кому надо информацию передам. Пару каналов если успею добавлю и сегодня-завтра.


 а мы время не опережаем , это вы его тормозите  :smileflag: 
помните когда было обещано тв ? кажется еще прошлой зимой..

а что касается все будет.. так я напрмиер очень рад что будет , просто обычно за тесты денег не берут  :smileflag:  а вы начали брать

----------


## Stasiko

Вот-вот, какие-то непонятные вещи, коммерческое использование - это коммерческое использование, а тест - это тест.

Уважаемая *NamirA*, как будет решаться вопрос подключения нескольких телевизоров и какова будет стоимость пакетов каналов, ориентировочно? Необходимо будет платить за аренду 3х приставок ?

PS. На сайте Стрима все грамотно, за аренду приставки надо платить 25 грн во время тестирования услуги, другое дело, что по телефону рассказывают, что это не тестовая эксплуатация. Будет по-видимому 25грн за каждую приставку, минимум 2 надо домой, если уж подключаться, плюс 50-100-... за пакет каналов. Тут понятно, что самые интересные каналы и самые дорогие будут. 
И конечно самый большой облом, отстутствие возможности смотреть на комьпютере без приставки.

----------


## sant

А почему столько жалоб на задержки при переключении каналов? Например у одной из свежих моделей телевизора панасоник ( с ЭЛТ экраном)  тоже большие задержки (порядка 2-3 секунд) при переключении каналов с черным "переходным" экраном, но ничего привыкли  :smileflag:  , зато синхронизация успевает нормально отработать.

----------


## Ajax

Да ну? У нас какой-то 21" ЭЛТ самсунг и никаких проблем в переключением каналов нет  :smileflag: 

Я вот оринтируюсь на свой комп и FlyTV

----------


## NamirA

> НТН было бы интересно увидеть в списке каналов. В остальном всё бы хорошо, но эти тормоза на переключении каналов... Блин... У меня FlyTV2000 c аналоговым ТВ тюнером переключается моментально - клик - и канал, а тут пока полистаешь каналы - устанешь ждать. А, вот еще - звук. У меня видео и звук тюльпанами, так вот звук какой-то неестественный. Может качество аудио-выхода в MAG'е?


 НТН обязательно будет. На следующей неделе видимо.
С переключением - пока де факто. По поводу звука - не замечал. Послушаю внимательно.




> мне по оплате тоже не ясно.......в апреле поставили....договор до июня.....в августе звоню....: ничего платить не надо...пользуйтесь на здоровье..........так думаю,что прежде чем снимать деньги перезвонят и спросят моё согласие.....пока молчат...и я молчу
> 
> и ещё насчет каналов......пожелание МИЛАН,МАНЧЕСТЕР и РЕАЛ МАДРИД!!!


 Если надо - перезвонят, позицию по начальным тестерам незнаю. Милан, реал - ждем договора. в ближайшее время включу.




> а мы время не опережаем , это вы его тормозите 
> помните когда было обещано тв ? кажется еще прошлой зимой..
> 
> а что касается все будет.. так я напрмиер очень рад что будет , просто обычно за тесты денег не берут  а вы начали брать


 Про время имел в виду про HDTV. Нечего показывать в HDTV и тут не мы тормозим уж простите ))) По поводу денег - не ко мне.




> Вот-вот, какие-то непонятные вещи, коммерческое использование - это коммерческое использование, а тест - это тест.
> 
> Уважаемая *NamirA*, как будет решаться вопрос подключения нескольких телевизоров и какова будет стоимость пакетов каналов, ориентировочно? Необходимо будет платить за аренду 3х приставок ?
> 
> PS. На сайте Стрима все грамотно, за аренду приставки надо платить 25 грн во время тестирования услуги, другое дело, что по телефону рассказывают, что это не тестовая эксплуатация. Будет по-видимому 25грн за каждую приставку, минимум 2 надо домой, если уж подключаться, плюс 50-100-... за пакет каналов. Тут понятно, что самые интересные каналы и самые дорогие будут. 
> И конечно самый большой облом, отстутствие возможности смотреть на комьпютере без приставки.


 1 телевизор - одна приставка. 5 телевизоров - 5 приставок. математика простая. По поводу просмотра на компьютере  - все платные каналы будут кодированы. Однако будет специализированый софтовый клиент с плеером для PC, но вероятнее всего и он будет стоить денег.




> А почему столько жалоб на задержки при переключении каналов? Например у одной из свежих моделей телевизора панасоник ( с ЭЛТ экраном)  тоже большие задержки (порядка 2-3 секунд) при переключении каналов с черным "переходным" экраном, но ничего привыкли  , зато синхронизация успевает нормально отработать.


 вот кстати +1. У меня аналогично дома на телеке.

----------


## NamirA

список каналов на сегодня:
1+1
Iнтерp
TET
M1
Mегаспорт
Рада
K1
K2
Cтрана советов
Jetix
Music Box Russia
Discovery channel
Civilisation
Science
Travel & Living
Animal Planet
РБК TV
World Fashion
Euronews
SPORT1
ТДК
Drive
Охота и рыбалка
Здоровое ТВ
Ретро
Усадьба
Read Madrid TV
Milan Channel
Русский иллюзион
National Geo
TV 1000
TV 1000 Рус
Viasat History
Viasat Explorer
СТБ
АТВ
7 Канал
Новый канал
УТ1
ТРК Украина
СТС
KidsCo
1+1 кино
MTV
ICTV
М2
Здоровье
100%
Академия
ОНТ
ГЛАС
Глас Плюс
RTVi
Детский мир + Телеклуб

----------


## splite

Помогите разобраться с настройкой приставки MAG100
1.Подключил UTP кабель в 3 порт на медиоконвертере
2.Второй конец кабеля подключил к приставке в разъем NET
3.Приставка подключена к телевизору, включена в сеть.
Результат: на телевизоре голубая заставка с надписью Teletec, в течении 30 минут картинка не меняется. На приставке возле порта горит постоянно зеленая лампочка и с периодом секунд 5 часто моргает желтая.
Пробовал выключать питание медиоконвертера и приставки,при включении питания пробовал нажимать "menu" и во второй строке списка менять вариант NAND на DCHP выходил с сохранением
Заставка с надписью Комстар не появляется. подскажите плиз, в чем проблема?

----------


## a21

Из тех каналов, которых нет в списке вот эти хотелось бы:
National Geographic, Mezzo, Mototrs TV, BBC Two, Speed Channel, Premiere Motorsport, Eurosport (UK), РТР (Россия), Евроспорт (Россия).

----------


## Batyanya

> Помогите разобраться с настройкой приставки ?


 не мучай себя...позвони в поддержку, там ребята грамотные - помогут 



*NamirA* спасибо за то что здесь появляетесь и оставляете хоть какие-то последнии новости  :smileflag: 

Ну и раз пошел заказ каналов, то как по мне очень жду в первую очередь музыкалки MCM-top и Vh1, ну Fashion-TV не помешал бы - отличный фоновый канал  :smileflag:

----------


## Ajax

NamirA,

Лучше придумайте так чтобы использование потока оплачивалось, а я уже сам себе через тот же VLC буду смотреть.... Ибо замахаетесь вы спец-платный-софт под Мак писать...

----------


## Stasiko

*NamirA* спасибо за ответы и арифметику  :smileflag: . Софтовый плейер - было бы классно, хотя более простой выход просто брать один раз плату за подключение потока к компьютеру и все.

PS. Хотелось бы зарубежного MTV. А также SCI-FI http://www.scifi.com/ - последнее было бы супер, лучшие сериалы идут на нем. Будет ли такая возможность?

----------


## NamirA

> Помогите разобраться с настройкой приставки MAG100
> 1.Подключил UTP кабель в 3 порт на медиоконвертере
> 2.Второй конец кабеля подключил к приставке в разъем NET
> 3.Приставка подключена к телевизору, включена в сеть.
> Результат: на телевизоре голубая заставка с надписью Teletec, в течении 30 минут картинка не меняется. На приставке возле порта горит постоянно зеленая лампочка и с периодом секунд 5 часто моргает желтая.
> Пробовал выключать питание медиоконвертера и приставки,при включении питания пробовал нажимать "menu" и во второй строке списка менять вариант NAND на DCHP выходил с сохранением
> Заставка с надписью Комстар не появляется. подскажите плиз, в чем проблема?


 попросите техподдержку проверить наличие у вас в третьем порту наличие вилана с iptv

----------


## NamirA

> Из тех каналов, которых нет в списке вот эти хотелось бы:
> National Geographic, Mezzo, Mototrs TV, BBC Two, Speed Channel, Premiere Motorsport, Eurosport (UK), РТР (Россия), Евроспорт (Россия).


 National Geographic есть. Пакет Premiere Sport продается только на територии Германии, сам бы с удовольствием смотрел бы форумлу с нескольких камер ))) РТР (Россия), Евроспорт (Россия) - аналогично, они только для России. Остальное - вероятней.

----------


## NamirA

> не мучай себя...позвони в поддержку, там ребята грамотные - помогут 
> 
> 
> 
> *NamirA* спасибо за то что здесь появляетесь и оставляете хоть какие-то последнии новости 
> 
> Ну и раз пошел заказ каналов, то как по мне очень жду в первую очередь музыкалки MCM-top и Vh1, ну Fashion-TV не помешал бы - отличный фоновый канал


 Fashion-TV = World Fashion. Есть в сетке, ждем только договора и запускаем. (вероятно на следующей неделе)

----------


## NamirA

> NamirA,
> 
> Лучше придумайте так чтобы использование потока оплачивалось, а я уже сам себе через тот же VLC буду смотреть.... Ибо замахаетесь вы спец-платный-софт под Мак писать...


 вещание в открытом виде это горе ))))

----------


## NamirA

> *NamirA* спасибо за ответы и арифметику . Софтовый плейер - было бы классно, хотя более простой выход просто брать один раз плату за подключение потока к компьютеру и все.
> 
> PS. Хотелось бы зарубежного MTV. А также SCI-FI http://www.scifi.com/ - последнее было бы супер, лучшие сериалы идут на нем. Будет ли такая возможность?


 если я не ошибаюсь международное мтв можно вещать только в тех странах где нет собственного. у нас есть с 1го сентября ) но проверю.

----------


## X3M

подрубился... все достойно показывает.. есть пару каналов конечно не в качестве но лучше чем кабельное конечно...
одним словом ждемс каналов и все такое и будет супер.. а в целом не плохо.. и не сказал бы что тормозит переключение канала.. все срабатывает в секунду две.

----------


## a21

> National Geographic есть. Пакет Premiere Sport продается только на територии Германии, сам бы с удовольствием смотрел бы форумлу с нескольких камер ))) РТР (Россия), Евроспорт (Россия) - аналогично, они только для России. Остальное - вероятней.


 Надо на здании немецкого посольства тарелку поставить и подключить их к Комстару чтобы ретранслировать Премьер. ))

А если серьёзно, то они в Австрии помимо Германии продают пакет Спорт и ещё работают в Турции, но для Турции каналы отличаются, т.к. главная проблема заключается в том, что мало кого интересуют каналы на иностранных языках. Так что если их телевидение интересно многим на Украине и кто-то может стать их партнером, то всякое возможно. Но наверно это не так просто, чтобы Комстару на это тратить свои ресурсы. Было бы хорошо, если бы НТВ с ними договорились по этому поводу, но я мало в такое верю.

----------


## fantom

> Ну и раз пошел заказ каналов, то как по мне очень жду в первую очередь музыкалки MCM-top и Vh1, ну Fashion-TV не помешал бы - отличный фоновый канал


   VH-1 Classic отличный музыкальный канал.

----------


## Galleon

ну premiere по тарелке отлично ловиться, правда за доп. плату :smileflag:  сам бы только его и купил бы

----------


## Vader

1) То, что начали брать денюжку за тест - это гуд. Это ускорит работы по проекту. Фидбэк станет более эффективным. Иначе будет вечный вялотекущий тест.

2) Те, у кого переключение в МАГ100 медленное; вы когда последний раз прошивку меняли? 

ps. Тэкс, надо где то срочно брать 25 метров UTP и доставать приставку из кладовки  :smileflag:

----------


## Sten

> попросите техподдержку проверить наличие у вас в третьем порту наличие вилана с iptv


 Тех. поддержка работает только с 9 до 18.00 по будням
обидно....выходные без iptv...

----------


## zico1

> 1) То, что начали брать денюжку за тест - это гуд.


 Ничего хорошего.
Не за что берут деньги(за кривой iptv).

----------


## Batyanya

> Тех. поддержка работает только с 9 до 18.00 по будням
> обидно....выходные без iptv...


 ну не знаю, я звонил после 20-00 как раз с вопросом по IPTV и мне ребятки помогли решить проблему





> Ничего хорошего.
> Не за что берут деньги.


 С одно стороны да...вроде как тестовое вещание...но сдругой стороны если будут подключать постоянно новые каналы и об этом информировать (так сказать, видно что тест таки идет)- так есть за что

----------


## X3M

> Ничего хорошего.
> Не за что берут деньги(за кривой iptv).


 помоему берут не за тв а за аренду приставки

----------


## Ajax

Представителям СТРИМа - что с текми у кого приставка уже давно стоит (еще с лета)?

----------


## Molson

> Представителям СТРИМа - что с текми у кого приставка уже давно стоит (еще с лета)?


 Те, кто принимал участие в тестировании Стрим ТВ ранее, могут продолжить это делать бесплатно (до начала коммерческого запуска), необходимо только перепрошить приставку. :smileflag:

----------


## Ajax

Дайте пожалуйста инструкцию по перепрошивке и как определить перепрошилась-ли она (версию смотреть или еще как?)

----------


## Ajax

Еще вопрос - почему Интер+ а не Интер?

----------


## fantom

> Еще вопрос - почему Интер+ а не Интер?


   Потому что Интера на спутнике нет, только Интер+ (международная версия). А с эфира нормального качества не получить.

----------


## iFog

А замечал ли кто подобное: у меня в режиме приёма с антенны при включенной приставке изображение, которое она даёт, в искаженном виде накладывается на канал АРТ (кажется) .

----------


## X3M

у кого то есть две белые линии.. снизу и справа образующие как бы угол такой по краям экрана ?

----------


## Ajax

Есть, это "кусок" рамки от интерфейса

----------


## vlad11

> Те, кто принимал участие в тестировании Стрим ТВ ранее, могут продолжить это делать бесплатно (до начала коммерческого запуска), необходимо только перепрошить приставку.


 Позвонил, в техподдержку, там сказали, надо перезаключить договор и платить за аренду приставки.
Тормоза при переключении каналов останутся прежними.
Отдам-ка я назад приставку, пусть сначала устранят задержки при переключении каналов и введут VoD, video-on-demand.

----------


## Batyanya

Спасибо за РТР-Планета спорта!   Осталось дождаться MCM-top и Vh1 

Но что за траблы со звуком стали (дня три у же как)...Чего так тихо!...Это жесть - что бы что-то услышать, приходится выкручивать уровень громкости телевизора почти на максимум. 
Это у меня у одного такое ? (громкость приставки на максимуме)

----------


## iFog

Наконец вчера всё завелось.

Несколько дней промучился с приставкой, оказалось не прочитал инструкцию, и не знал, что нужно ТВ в третий порт втыкать. Не читал, с логикой "А чего её читать, если всё равно не работает"  :smileflag: )) В общем, спасибо всем кто меня пинками навёл на путь истинный. 

***

Звук действительно тиховат по сравнению с эфирным ТВ.

Качество изображения супер.

Время переключения каналов не особо напрягает, особенно хорошо что название канала на который переключаешься - появляется почти сразу.

Единственное замечание: Если это возможно, сделать цифру канала на который ты переключаешься и подложку под ней - сделать более контрастной. А то дальтоникам, вроде меня, плохо видно  :smileflag:  Ну и пожилым людям с плохим зрением тоже не очень удобно будет.

Белые рамки, о которых говорилось выше, видел один раз при первом включении приставки. Потом после перезагрузки пропали. Ещё, до этого, мне показалось, "картинка" на некоторых каналах была 16:9, стала 4:3.

Ещё такой момент: Приставка автономное устройство и работает без зависимости от того, что делают с ТВ.
Как пожилые люди, которые с пультами на "Вы", будут выключать кабельное: просто выключать кнопку на телевизоре, или переключаться на другой канал эфирного ТВ, забывать за кабельное и выключать телевизор. При этом приставка будет круглые сутки "сосать" трафик.
Если это не проблема для сети - ладно, но вообще было бы здорово придумать какой-то защитный механизм, чтобы приставки сами отключались. Как вариант, сами отключались (переходили в ждущий режим) в 4 часа ночи - если человек забыл выключить приставку - она выключится, если смотрит ТВ - включит обратно. Или выводить предупреждение - кликните пультом, или сейчас приставка будет отключена.

----------


## X3M

у меня со звукос все в поряде, на приставке стоит максимум а управляю звук на телике никаких проблем и громкость хорошая

----------


## iFog

Вопрос тако
наприставке выход ТВ и два аудио - левый и правый каналы.

телек у меня старый, есть только два вход - видео и аудио.

включил видео в видео, а один из каналов в аудио. Вроде всё работает. Но терзают смутные сомнения, правильно ли я сделал. Может нужно какой-то переходник, который будет брать ОБА канала, сводить их и направлять в один аудио-вход телевизора?

ы?

----------


## X3M

возьми купи какуюнить дешевую компбьтерную акустику для компа за гривен сто.. и будет у тебя стерео  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

У меня нормальные колонки стоят рядом с телевизором, мне не хочется сщё с ними заморачиваться.

Включить телевизор, включить приставку, включить колонки... ы..... пультов валяется на диване - ТВ, приставка, DVD-плеер, акустика... :/

----------


## zico1

> Вопрос тако
> наприставке выход ТВ и два аудио - левый и правый каналы.
> 
> телек у меня старый, есть только два вход - видео и аудио.
> 
> включил видео в видео, а один из каналов в аудио. Вроде всё работает. Но терзают смутные сомнения, правильно ли я сделал. Может нужно какой-то переходник, который будет брать ОБА канала, сводить их и направлять в один аудио-вход телевизора?
> 
> ы?


 Есть в продаже аудио кабель 1xRCA - 2xRCA.

----------


## iFog

Оно делает именно то, о чём я писал?

Правильно ли я понимаю, что подключая так, как у меня сейчас - я буду слышать только один канал, и при стерео-звуке я буду слышать не всё? Или приставка умеет как-то понимать, сколько каналов используется и сама сводить звук в один канал?

Вообще, поддерживается ли стерео-звук сейчас в Стрим-ТВ, стоит ли заморачиваться?

----------


## X3M

> Оно делает именно то, о чём я писал?
> 
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что подключая так, как у меня сейчас - я буду слышать только один канал, и при стерео-звуке я буду слышать не всё? Или приставка умеет как-то понимать, сколько каналов используется и сама сводить звук в один канал?
> 
> Вообще, поддерживается ли стерео-звук сейчас в Стрим-ТВ, стоит ли заморачиваться?


 есть не мало каналов в стерео..
тем самым ты будешь получать именно один канал..

в кабеле просто спаяны вместе каналы

----------


## iFog

> есть не мало каналов в стерео..
> тем самым ты будешь получать именно один канал..
> 
> в кабеле просто спаяны вместе каналы


 OK, Спасибо, поищу.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

...ТОЛЬКО что получил письмо следующего содержания:

Компанией ООО «Комстар-Украина»  запущен в действие  проект IP-TV (цифровое телевидение). 

В рамках проводимой Акции  с 01 ноября по 31 декабря 2007г. у Вас есть возможность бесплатного подключения к данной услуге. 

В период проведения Акции Вы оплачиваете  только аренду телевизионной STB-приставки без оплаты доступа, к более чем 40 эфирным и спутниковым телевизионным каналам, список которых пополняется на периодической основе.
...а я уже подключен...так что теперь с 1 ноября с меня снимут плату за аренду????кто знает,скажите???.....а подключен с апреля

----------


## X3M

ну и че ? все получили...

----------


## Galleon

*25, FHR*, появилась ли какая-то ясность по поводу пакетов 2-3 и более метров?

----------


## Molson

> ...ТОЛЬКО что получил письмо следующего содержания:
> 
> Компанией ООО «Комстар-Украина»  запущен в действие  проект IP-TV (цифровое телевидение). 
> 
> В рамках проводимой Акции  с 01 ноября по 31 декабря 2007г. у Вас есть возможность бесплатного подключения к данной услуге. 
> 
> В период проведения Акции Вы оплачиваете  только аренду телевизионной STB-приставки без оплаты доступа, к более чем 40 эфирным и спутниковым телевизионным каналам, список которых пополняется на периодической основе.
> ...а я уже подключен...так что теперь с 1 ноября с меня снимут плату за аренду????кто знает,скажите???.....а подключен с апреля


 Alekcandr, если вы получили приставку на условиях тестирования, то вы можете продолжать ей пользоваться на первоначальных услових (бесплатно) до окончания акции.

----------


## X3M

а сколько стоит приставка ? если её купить то ненужно платить аренду ?

----------


## vlad11

> Alekcandr, если вы получили приставку на условиях тестирования, то вы можете продолжать ей пользоваться на первоначальных услових (бесплатно) до окончания акции.


 Мне техсуппорт обратное заявил, мол нужно перезаключить договор "тестирования" и тогда я смогу продолжить тестирование.

----------


## Molson

> Мне техсуппорт обратное заявил, мол нужно перезаключить договор "тестирования" и тогда я смогу продолжить тестирование.


 Куда именно вы звонили?

----------


## vlad11

> Куда именно вы звонили?


 В техсуппорт - 729-49-18.
Будто вы "светите" другие телефоны  :smileflag: 
Третий порт на свитче исправно работает.

----------


## X3M

через какое то время час два три. появляется на фоне общего звуа. икание какое то.. как бы тормозит.. чтобы избавится нужно переключить канал и обратно...

----------


## densen2002

> Вопрос тако
> включил видео в видео, а один из каналов в аудио. Вроде всё работает. Но терзают смутные сомнения, правильно ли я сделал.
> ы?


 На канале TV1000 некоторые фильмы идут с русским переводом в левом канале, и с оригинальным звуком без перевода - в правом канале  :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

> Вообще, поддерживается ли стерео-звук сейчас в Стрим-ТВ, стоит ли заморачиваться?


     Стереозвук на каналах

   1. TV1000  (перевод в левом канале, оригинал - в  правом)
   2. KidsCo (тест)
   3. M2
   4. MusicBox Russia
   5. World Fashion

----------


## iFog

Спасибо =)

----------


## X3M

> Стереозвук на каналах
> 
>    1. TV1000  (перевод в левом канале, оригинал - в  правом)
>    2. KidsCo (тест)
>    3. M2
>    4. MusicBox Russia
>    5. World Fashion


 маловато насчитали.. очень мало.. например Драйв тоже в стерео.. да там в три раза больше в стерео

----------


## densen2002

не спорю, но на момент написания поста при проверке в наушниках разделение стереоканалов было только у пяти программ

----------


## mobix

В связи с получением письма возникло желание пощупать стрим-тв, но есть несколько вопросов:
1. К чему подключается приставка? К медиаконвертору? У меня он спрятан в стену, от него идет всего один сетевой кабель, не хотелось бы тянуть еще один.
2. Какие есть разьемы для подключения к тв? Возможно ли по скарту подключить?
3. Может с помощью вайфая как-то можно подсоединить, чтобы кабеля по квартире не вести?
4. С ценами еще не определились?

----------


## vlad11

> В связи с получением письма возникло желание пощупать стрим-тв, но есть несколько вопросов:
> 1. К чему подключается приставка? К медиаконвертору? У меня он спрятан в стену, от него идет всего один сетевой кабель, не хотелось бы тянуть еще один.


 Они меняют конвертор на свитч с 4-мя портами.



> 2. Какие есть разьемы для подключения к тв? Возможно ли по скарту подключить?


 Только тюльпаны, других приставок еще не видели.



> 3. Может с помощью вайфая как-то можно подсоединить, чтобы кабеля по квартире не вести?


 Можно, купить две точки и настроить в режиме бриджа.

----------


## iFog

> Они меняют конвертор на свитч с 4-мя портами.
> 
> Только тюльпаны, других приставок еще не видели.
> Можно, купить две точки и настроить в режиме бриджа.


 На приставке ещё есть s-video
Правда, не уверен что оно работает. Мой товарищ подключил - пока апдейтился - работало, после - только через тюльпаны...

----------


## mobix

Дык толку от качества сигнала, если подключается это все через композит? 
У меня на телике тюльпанов нету, да и свидео тоже.
Разве что к компу подрубить. На видяхе свидео есть, через переходник попробовать можно.

----------


## dedmazai

> На приставке ещё есть s-video
> Правда, не уверен что оно работает. Мой товарищ подключил - пока апдейтился - работало, после - только через тюльпаны...


 А он выбрал в меню видеовыход S-video?

----------


## Batyanya

S-Video - работает без проблем...Даже показалось, что стал лучше показывать чем через тюльпан. Но особой мегаразницы я не заметил..
Зы... незабываем подключать отдельно звук  :smileflag: 

Да и вообще те кабеля, что идут в комплекте - конченые...рекомендую сразу их поменять

----------


## OverWolf

а будут ли каналы типа ОРТ, НТВ?

----------


## iFog

> А он выбрал в меню видеовыход S-video?


 Чего незнаю - того не знаю =)))




> Да и вообще те кабеля, что идут в комплекте - конченые...рекомендую сразу их поменять


 Угу, качество не очень - изоляция с тюльпанов слазит только так...

----------


## NamirA

> Есть в продаже аудио кабель 1xRCA - 2xRCA.


 угу. отличный способ получить противофазу и покалечить звук )))




> Оно делает именно то, о чём я писал?
> 
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что подключая так, как у меня сейчас - я буду слышать только один канал, и при стерео-звуке я буду слышать не всё? Или приставка умеет как-то понимать, сколько каналов используется и сама сводить звук в один канал?
> 
> Вообще, поддерживается ли стерео-звук сейчас в Стрим-ТВ, стоит ли заморачиваться?


 стоит. большинство каналов идет в стерео, + будут радиостанции в ближайшее время.




> через какое то время час два три. появляется на фоне общего звуа. икание какое то.. как бы тормозит.. чтобы избавится нужно переключить канал и обратно...


 проблема известна, боремся.




> На канале TV1000 некоторые фильмы идут с русским переводом в левом канале, и с оригинальным звуком без перевода - в правом канале


 абсолютно верно.




> На приставке ещё есть s-video
> Правда, не уверен что оно работает. Мой товарищ подключил - пока апдейтился - работало, после - только через тюльпаны...


 под кнопкой service настройка видеовыхода. юзать аккуратно дабы не остаться с черным экраном.  кстати замечено что s-video дает картинку четче.




> Дык толку от качества сигнала, если подключается это все через композит? 
> У меня на телике тюльпанов нету, да и свидео тоже.
> Разве что к компу подрубить. На видяхе свидео есть, через переходник попробовать можно.


 а переходник композит-скарт?




> а будут ли каналы типа ОРТ, НТВ?


 пока не планируются, но высказывать пожелания смысл есть.



*для тех у кого вылазит "рамка" после перезагрузки:
нажмите кнопку service, затем кнопку exit. это быстрый способ ее убрать.
с проблемой в целом разработчики борятся, но пока как вариант.*

----------


## Chitas

[QUOTE=NamirA;1984733]
пока не планируются, но высказывать пожелания смысл есть.

Пользуясь случаем высказываю пожелания о демонстрации ОРТ, НТВ (все, что из него возможно), хотелось бы РТР и РенТВ, в остальном интересно, конечно, какие будут пакеты ну и, соотвественно, стоимость, пока удовлетворен (хотя еще 3-й день тестирую)

----------


## iFog

> стоит. большинство каналов идет в стерео, + будут радиостанции в ближайшее время.


 Так что делать? Какой кабель купить, чтобы слышать полноценный сведённый в один канал стерео-звук из приставки, на не-стерео телевизоре?

Колонки 5.1 у меня есть, и я мог бы к ним телевизор подключить, но 

1. Не хочется возиться с кучей пультов, и так их уже вагон
2. Тем, кто будет смотреть ТВ - стереозвук и не нужен

----------


## X3M

> 1. Не хочется возиться с кучей пультов, и так их уже вагон


 а зачем ? может есть смысл иметь две колонки с регулировой громкости которые всегда включены и выставлена громкость.. а громкостью управлять на приставке ?

----------


## iFog

Да, мне ЕЩЁ пары колонок нехватает в комнате =)

----------


## Vader

Наконец посмотрел работу сабжа на данном этапе.

Я бы сказал осталось добавить еще пару популярных развлекательных российских каналов (типа ТНТ) и можно это все в одном флаконе продавать.
Только 25 за аренду наверно многовато. Соклько сейчас кабельное стоит? 25-30 в месяц? Вот надо на первом этапе сделать единый пакет общей стоимостью где то 30-40/месяц (кстати, нелохо бы сделать скидку тем, кто юзает одновременно интернет и ТВ). И вот в таком режиме можно уже переманивать абонентов кабельных сетей. Вот именно так: единый пакет каналов и цена, сопоставимая (чуть больше) со стоимостью подписки кабельного ТВ - ведь совершенно очевидно, что за подписчиков ТВ предстоит реальная борьба. В зравом уме никто не будет платить одновременно за сабж и за кабельное. А коэффициент проникновения кабельного ТВ очень большой (все, кто хотел уже давно подключились).
А поработав(повторюсь) в таком режиме год-два можно будет создать неплохую абонентскую базу и уже потом с оглядкой на спрос вводит игрушки типа VoD и прочей лабуды.

Кстати, подключил я S/PDIF выход MAG100 к одной железяке, смотрю в отладчике эффективное число битов на сэмпл равно 18. Впервые я по S/PDIF получил больше 16 бит (до этого с компа только 16 приходило).
Звук офигительный. Вывел на головные телефоны, погонял разные каналы - с таким качеством цифрового звука становятся заметны огрехи студийного вещания: в одной студии микрофон явно дребезжал, а в другой аккустическое эхо было слышно  :smileflag:  Вот так вот - не полностью готовы каналы к вещанию в цифре. 

С нетерпением жду окончательную утряску пакетов и я ваш клиент.

ps. Блин, все-таки оптика у входной двери это очень неудобно. Два кабеля сетевых тянуть через всю квартиру...

----------


## densen2002

Обычно звуковое сопровождение телеканалов идет с низким битрейтом (64-96-128 кбпс), лосси сжатие. Я почти везде при просмотре ТВ слышу артефакты сжатия с потерями - жеванный звук, сипящие высокие частоты. Особенно дефектен звук у наших музыкальных каналов со стерео звуком - типа М1 и т.п. С качеством CDDA это рядом не валялось.....

Есть каналы с более -менее приличным качеством звука - Меццо и др.

----------


## X3M

Vader ты сильно сладко все описал... ты забыл что кабельное подключаешь за 30 грн и врубаешь несколько теликов вот как у меня подключено 4 телика...

а теперь представь 4 приставки ? даже по 25 грн это уже сто гривен
а еще сами каналы если будут чето стоить то это будет гораздо дороже

----------


## Ajax

Всё бы хорошо, если бы не привычка перемещаться от телика на кухне к телику в спальне... А приставку за собой тягать нехочется-то...

----------


## Vader

> а теперь представь 4 приставки ? даже по 25 грн это уже сто гривен
> а еще сами каналы если будут чето стоить то это будет гораздо дороже


 В моем варианте 30-40 это полная стоимость аренды/просмотра. 
Плюс в Вашем случае на каждую доп. приставку еще по к примеру 15грн в месяц. Получится где то под 100грн. Ну а что вы хотели?

Кстати, о птичках... кабельщики раньше пытались брать плату за каждый подключенный телевизор отдельно. Но в связи с тем, что контроль затруднен и учитывая наш менталитет видимо отказались от этой затеи

----------


## Vader

> Обычно звуковое сопровождение телеканалов идет с низким битрейтом (64-96-128 кбпс), лосси сжатие. Я почти везде при просмотре ТВ слышу артефакты сжатия с потерями - жеванный звук, сипящие высокие частоты. Особенно дефектен звук у наших музыкальных каналов со стерео звуком - типа М1 и т.п. С качеством CDDA это рядом не валялось.....


 Именно про это в своем посте и написал - возможности оконечного оборудования (приставка) уже позволяют принимать более-менее качественный звук, но контент не всегда соответствует этому качеству.

----------


## КАПЕЦ

как получить эту приставку. это сейчас реально?

----------


## iFog

Капец, проснулся =)

BTW, ни у кого приставка не зависала? У меня пару раз было, и ещё несколько раз видел рассинхронизацию звука и картинки и искажение звука - лечилось переключением канала и обратно.

----------


## Galleon

про звук вроде писалось что такое через пару часов просмотра проявляется и с этим борятся.

----------


## zico1

> как получить эту приставку. это сейчас реально?


 http://www.stream.com.ua/service/tv/

----------


## Vader

Предлагаю... предложение  :smileflag: 

Миниопрос: а каких каналов вам очень не хватает? Просьба указывать только каналы широкого профиля. 

ps. Может реально как то создать автоматическое опрос-голосование?

----------


## NamirA

> Так что делать? Какой кабель купить, чтобы слышать полноценный сведённый в один канал стерео-звук из приставки, на не-стерео телевизоре?
> 
> Колонки 5.1 у меня есть, и я мог бы к ним телевизор подключить, но 
> 
> 1. Не хочется возиться с кучей пультов, и так их уже вагон
> 2. Тем, кто будет смотреть ТВ - стереозвук и не нужен


 громкость регулируется пультом приставки кнопками < > и VOL + -
Так что мучаться с пультами не прийдется. Приблуды которая стоила бы разумных денег и делала моно из стерео чтобы оно еще и звучало после этого я не знаю.




> Кстати, подключил я S/PDIF выход MAG100 к одной железяке, смотрю в отладчике эффективное число битов на сэмпл равно 18. Впервые я по S/PDIF получил больше 16 бит (до этого с компа только 16 приходило).
> Звук офигительный. Вывел на головные телефоны, погонял разные каналы - с таким качеством цифрового звука становятся заметны огрехи студийного вещания: в одной студии микрофон явно дребезжал, а в другой аккустическое эхо было слышно  Вот так вот - не полностью готовы каналы к вещанию в цифре.


 Зато VoD будет чудесно просто.




> Кстати, о птичках... кабельщики раньше пытались брать плату за каждый подключенный телевизор отдельно. Но в связи с тем, что контроль затруднен и учитывая наш менталитет видимо отказались от этой затеи


 и до сей поры берут. хочешь официально несколько телевизоров - плати дополнительно. нет - платишь качеством, т.к. сигнал обычно в квартиру заходит в притык достаточный для одного телевизора. после установки сплитеров и самодельной чудо-разводки чудо-кабелем он, разумеется, убивается до состояния "кошмар". Не говоря уже про разводку на скрутках от молдавско-болгарских строителей и китайских телевизионных розетках. Если челвоека устраивает то что он видит, в телевизоре - действительно нет смысла платить больше )))

----------


## iFog

> Так что мучаться с пультами не прийдется. Приблуды которая стоила бы разумных денег и делала моно из стерео чтобы оно еще и звучало после этого я не знаю.


 Мде. Просто, вы не видели окружения моего ТВ, скажем, у меня разветвитель на 6 розеток полностью занят тем, что стоит возле ТВ.
Ещё пару колонок поставить и ещё проводов...ы.

----------


## iFog

> Миниопрос: а каких каналов вам очень не хватает?


 Тот, на котором показывают ДОМ-2

----------


## Stasiko

За телевизоры, давно уже не берёт никто  :smileflag: , качество кабельного хозяйства выглядит намного лучше, чем пучки оптики висящие в подъезде, короба и тп  :smileflag: . 
Надеюсь дожить до того момента, когда можно будет смотреть поток на компьютере, домашние телевизоры все небольшие, так что разницы там не будет видно.

PS. Пока вместо VoD  используется крафт и торрентс.ру  :smileflag: .

----------


## NamirA

> Тот, на котором показывают ДОМ-2


 Обновляем список каналов

----------


## Vader

> Обновляем список каналов


 Эх, была ни была! А Sci-Fi на английском можно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Stasiko

> Эх, была ни была! А Sci-Fi на английском можно?


 Это было бы очень круто, но видимо не возможно, ранее комментария не последовало  :smileflag: .

Я бы только из-за него одного подключился.

----------


## Molson

> Это было бы очень круто, но видимо не возможно, ранее комментария не последовало .
> 
> Я бы только из-за него одного подключился.


 А что на русском не подходит? Нужен только на английском?

----------


## densen2002

> перечислите их... Я вам говорю что *nix система открыта. Могу и MAC адрес подставить и куча скриптов-служб прописать... Мне требуется udp и порты.


     так возьмите и проснифьте , делов-то!
    я ж думал вы - простой юзер.

----------


## corso

Помогите настроить МАГ-200 для работы по вайфай с домашним медиасервером. 
ПК подключен по вайфай к маршрутизатору Edimax BR-6475nD, медиасервер на пк запущен.
В МАГ-200 включен Edimax EW-7711UMN, на закладке "состояние сети" WIFI - ON.
Приставка медиасервер не видит, как и медиасервер приставку.
Что и где нужно прописать?

----------


## fatman

в настройках во внутреннем портале надо выставить, на какой интерфейс запускать uPNP клиент. Кажется, эта опция появилась только в 2.12 версиях

----------


## densen2002

> в настройках во внутреннем портале надо выставить, на какой интерфейс запускать uPNP клиент. Кажется, эта опция появилась только в 2.12 версиях


 на стримовских приставках ПО с такой опцией будет через несколько дней
ждем обновления

----------


## corso

Спасибо за ответы, ждем обновления...

----------


## AleS good

По поводу универсальных пультов: 
купил вот этот http://www.receivers.ru/read_1530.html в базе MAG 250 не оказалось, прошил его кнопки без проблем.

----------


## n1k3

Ребята помогите разобраться со Стрим ТВ. Имеем: Два роутера TP Link 841ND и TP Link 1043ND, также имеем МАГ 250 микро и свисток Dlink DWA125. (1043 прошит ддврт и раздает инет). Проблема в том, что НИКАК нет возможности подключить МАГ к конвертеру по кабелю. Есть ли возможность использовать вышеуказанное оборудование чтобы вайфаем пулять мультикаст на приставку??? Приставка свисток видит, у родителей ТЕНЕТ, без проблем с тем же оборудованием имеем и инет и иптв по воздуху без всяких проводов. Комстар настроить не получается, при этом у них иптв идет отдельным потоком, поэтому хз как настроить... Подскажите как лучше сделать.......

----------


## Galleon

построить сеть через розетку, помоему самый лучший вариант

----------


## n1k3

> построить сеть через розетку, помоему самый лучший вариант


 дороговато...... 600 гривен....хотя как вариант, если продать 841 роутер и свисток....

----------


## Galleon

> дороговато...... 600 гривен....хотя как вариант, если продать 841 роутер и свисток....


 ну другой вариант это включить в другой порт роутер и пытаться раздать мультикаст, но мне кажется это неосуществимо физически, специалисты знают больше.

----------


## n1k3

> ну другой вариант это включить в другой порт роутер и пытаться раздать мультикаст, но мне кажется это неосуществимо физически, специалисты знают больше.


 об этом я и спрашиваю наших многоуважаемых.....  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

так рабоать не будет. В случае стрима можно только физически транслировать тот порт, с которго льется ТВ. Это или паверлайн. или витуху тянуть

----------


## n1k3

> так рабоать не будет. В случае стрима можно только физически транслировать тот порт, с которго льется ТВ. Это или паверлайн. или витуху тянуть


 спасибо... что и требовалось доказать....

----------


## BagOC

> так рабоать не будет. В случае стрима можно только физически транслировать тот порт, с которго льется ТВ. Это или паверлайн. или витуху тянуть


 А почему эту трансляцию нельзя организовать по воздуху?

----------


## n1k3

> А почему эту трансляцию нельзя организовать по воздуху?


 это ОЧЕНЬ прискорбно

----------


## WannaBe

1) Кто-нибудь в курсе, работают ли MAGи по HDMI с устройствами без поддержки HDCP (т.е. требующими незашифрованный видео-источник)?

Приглянулась для HTPC одна карта захвата (с HDMI-входом), способная не только H264/AVC аппаратно кодировать, но и в роли ТВ-тюнера выступать (показывать изображение в реальном времени). Но если MAG ей будет фигу черный экран показывать вместо изображения, будет обидно.

В описании карты хоть и рекламируют всячески работу с тв-приставками, но неоднократно упоминают, что нельзя подключать устройства с защитой HDCP.


2) Или вопрос с другой стороны: может ли MAG выдавать HD-картинку по компоненту (по "RGB" или "Y-Pr-Pb", согласно меню MAG)? (упомянутая плата захвата поддерживает Y-Pr-Pb и Y-Cr-Cb). Тут уж никакого шифрования не будет.

Если верить первым попавшимся в гугле форумам,
получаются такие предельные разрешения для интерфейсов:
*HDMI*: 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i
*Компонент*: 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i
*S-Video*: 480i
*Композит*: 480i

Тоесть теоретически по компоненту можно передавать все вплоть до 1080i,
но в бытовых плеерах (DVD, Blue-Ray) и SetTopBox-ах ставят принудительные ограничения.

Что в этом плане известно по MAG? Какое у них предельное разрешение по компоненту?
(если MAG вообще допускает вывод HD на аналоговый интерфейс)

----------


## BagOC

> это ОЧЕНЬ прискорбно


 Вообще то это был вопрос а не утверждение. Да еще и с сарказмом...

----------


## moretti

а инженеров комстара на форуме разве не существует? Пусть скажут народу правду.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> По поводу универсальных пультов: 
> купил вот этот http://www.receivers.ru/read_1530.html в базе MAG 250 не оказалось, прошил его кнопки без проблем.


  где купил??? и ск.гр???   :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

> 1) Кто-нибудь в курсе, работают ли MAGи по HDMI с устройствами без поддержки HDCP (т.е. требующими незашифрованный видео-источник)?


    спроси Vader'a
   он точно в курсе.

----------


## densen2002

> а инженеров комстара на форуме разве не существует? Пусть скажут народу правду.


     а инженеры комстара не обязаны отвечать на форуме.
   надо - спросите по почте

----------


## fantom

> а инженеры комстара не обязаны отвечать на форуме.
>    надо - спросите по почте


 Не обязаны, но появление на форуме добавило бы баллов Комстару.

----------


## fatman

pa3op вон есть, мало?

----------


## kovax

комстаровцы, помогите расшевелить мыслю.
подключение по витой. воткнуто в комп (сервак 7/24/365), с его второй сетевой карты ушло на офисный свич, от которого нет получают 2 машины через usergate.
добавляется 250 micro. будет ли тв от свича?

----------


## densen2002

> комстаровцы, помогите расшевелить мыслю.
> подключение по витой. воткнуто в комп (сервак 7/24/365), с его второй сетевой карты ушло на офисный свич, от которого нет получают 2 машины через usergate.
> добавляется 250 micro. будет ли тв от свича?


   не будет.
  вам в абонотделе дадут очень специальный пятипортовый свитч FESW-51, в который  в первый порт вы включите свой сервак, а в третий порт - МАГ-250 микро. Во второй порт включают СИП-приставки.

----------


## kovax

*densen2002*
спасибо. согласовал уже по телефону. обещали все учесть.
просто по договору у меня оптика, но когда подключали в 2006г, времени ждать не было и прокидывали витой.
побоялся, что станет сюрпризом для монтажников.

----------


## rakywok

начались приколы? с пакета Семейный, убрали Первый канал(Россия) Украина.

----------


## Galleon

> начались приколы? с пакета Семейный, убрали Первый канал(Россия) Украина.


 там есть другой, он правда смещен на пару часов и без программы, что какбы тоже напрягает...

----------


## rakywok

> там есть другой, он правда смещен на пару часов и без программы, что какбы тоже напрягает...


 там и отличия в передачах, по вечерам бывают.....

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

у меня не семейный ,а все каналы,,,,там его тоже нет....

----------


## BagOC

Попробуйте перезагрузить приставки. Данный канал вещается!

----------


## rakywok

> Попробуйте перезагрузить приставки. Данный канал вещается!


 ты это сейчас с кем разговаривал?
так как я перезагрузил и подписка на услугу отсутствует.

----------


## BagOC

Ко всеми кто жаловался на этот канал.
Если подписка отсутствует, то лучше обратиться в АО. Они по подпискам...

----------


## sasha_d99

Интересно, а запись передач по некоторым каналам вернут?

----------


## rakywok

> Ко всеми кто жаловался на этот канал.
> Если подписка отсутствует, то лучше обратиться в АО. Они по подпискам...


 ну так я ж пишу, пакет Семейный, пропал Первый канал(Россия) Украина. если они скажут что его перенесли в Мир или вообще убрали, мне легче станет? после того как я обязалово на год оформил.......

----------


## rakywok

абонотдел послал в техподдержку, а они сказали что это что-то где-то там напутали, короче в течении пары дней, должно вернуться на место.

----------


## vvalk

Не могу найти на сайте комстара списки каналов в пакетах. Кто знает, в чем отличие "Мир+" и "Все каналы"?

----------


## rakywok

> Не могу найти на сайте комстара списки каналов в пакетах. Кто знает, в чем отличие "Мир+" и "Все каналы"?


 как я понимаю, Все каналы- это Мир + Семейный. у меня Семейный, в нём около 90 каналов. в Мире остальные около 40 каналов типа HD, различные Дискавери, спортивные и киношные. списка на сайтенет, только у них в абон. отделах.

----------


## fantom

> как я понимаю, Все каналы- это Мир + Семейный. у меня Семейный, в нём около 90 каналов. в Мире остальные около 40 каналов типа HD, различные Дискавери, спортивные и киношные. *списка на сайте нет*, только у них в абон. отделах.


 Нет и не будет. У Комстара лицензия на 70 каналов. Думаете они будут палиться и выкладывать в общий доступ то чего быть не должно?

----------


## rakywok

> Нет и не будет. У Комстара лицензия на 70 каналов. Думаете они будут палиться и выкладывать в общий доступ то чего быть не должно?


 ничего не думаю, я написал как есть. мне до лампочки что у них там и как, у меня своих головняков по жизни хватает.

----------


## Galleon

так шо там с первым то, представители что-то ответят?

----------


## sasha_d99

Опять убрали Футбол+, ну что уже с ними делать?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

не паникуй! Футбол + на месте

----------


## sasha_d99

а чего у меня нет???

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

мож перегрузи приставку....у меня есть! и на АМИНЕ и на МАГ-250

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

СОВРАЛ...НА Амине нет

----------


## sasha_d99

Вот сегодня буду теребить техподдержку!!!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

а я А/О... переключился по акции..МАГ-250 всё в ажуре....АМИНА ( выкупленная,,,нет конекта) в Т/П сказали,что нет данных.....где,каких???....ой! завтра разберёмся

-------------------------------------------
Шура! результат в студию.... :smileflag: 
--------------------------------------------
разобрались!!! спасибо Катерине....
и ещё приятно...добавили каналов

----------


## sasha_d99

Обещали сегодня включить, но за отдельную плату!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

так что там с первым, кто-то разобрался куда он пропал?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> так что там с первым, кто-то разобрался куда он пропал?


  1й (россия) европа..............есть
,первый автомобильный на месте
 а какие там ещё первые???
национальный тож на месте

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Обещали сегодня включить, но за отдельную плату!!!


 Шура- тёзка.....,а какой у Вас пакет???.....блин на 2-4 гр-рубля дороже и все каналы! на кой хрен париться???.....не понимаю

----------


## rakywok

> 1й (россия) европа..............есть
> ,первый автомобильный на месте
>  а какие там ещё первые???
> национальный тож на месте


  Первый(Россия) Украина-этот пропал......

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

и этот на месте (маг 250)...могу скриншот кинуть если не веришь

----------


## rakywok

> и этот на месте (маг 250)...могу скриншот кинуть если не веришь


 чего ж не верю, верю, только в пакете Семейный его нет!!! 
решил перезагрузить приставку, по ходу обновилась прошивка, так как вылез синий экран непривычными фразами, а потом чёрный экран с loading, но канал так и не появился.....обещали же вернуть!!!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

увы не знаю....может он в семейный не входит..у меня *все канылы*

----------


## rakywok

> увы не знаю....может он в семейный не входит..у меня *все канылы*


 входил....звонили в техподдержку, обещали через пару дней вернуть и.....я не для этого год оплачивал......

----------


## sasha_d99

> Шура- тёзка.....,а какой у Вас пакет???.....блин на 2-4 гр-рубля дороже и все каналы! на кой хрен париться???.....не понимаю


 У меня тож пакет "все каналы"

Так я и не парюсь, уже все есть, даже немного каналов добавили, правда не все работают, но это сказали временно! Главное у меня Футбол+ вернулся и я счастлив!!!

----------


## sasha_d99

Ребята подскажите как подключить мою Амину к монитору, чтобы когда нужно использовать монитор как телевизор, не включая комп? Что нужно купить для такого подключения, а то телик новый покупать не охота!!!

----------


## WannaBe

Какая именно амина? Какие входы есть на мониторе?

----------


## sasha_d99

> Какая именно амина? Какие входы есть на мониторе?


 Амина 110, а на монике тока VGA и все!!!

----------


## WannaBe

Если Amino 110 - то напрямую ее подключить к D-SUB (VGA) и получить хорошее качество вряд ли получится. Хотя существуют всякие китайские переходники SCART->VGA (можно на радике поспрашивать), но отзывы о такой схеме обычно следующие:




> если источник выдает RGB с композитной синхронизацией, то будет работать, а если с раздельной, то нада конвертер, но в итоге будет говно


 В аминовском SCART точно есть композитный сигнал, скорее всего есть яркостный (Y) и цветовой (C), насчет RGB (точнее красного и синего сигнала, из которых потом вычисляется зеленый) не знаю.


Возможно кто-то когда-то выпускал специальный переходник *Amino 10pin mini-DIN > VGA (D-SUB)*, но я такой не встречал.
На радике его точно не будет, если и есть в природе - нужно искать и заказывать в интернет.


Помимо переходников остаются ТВ-тюнеры, как подключаемые к компьютеру (по PCI, PCI-E, USB), так и автономные вроде этих (подключаемые как раз к монитору), но это деньги (обычно около $100 +/-)

Тюнер скорее всего придется подключать по S-Video (шнур Amino 10-pin MiniDIN -> S-Video), которого в комплекте с аминой не было - можно купить в абонотделе.

Внешние тюнеры привлекают своей автономностью (компьютер не нужен), внутренние - (если в двух словах) возможностью записи и более детальной настройкой. Я люблю Beholder-ы - у них лучший софт. Также можно посмотреть в сторону Compro и AverMedia. С автономными моделями не знаком.

обзоры тюнеров можно почитать на pctuner.ru и IXBT


/////////// UPD

В аминовском mini-DIN вроде бы есть сигнал RGB (только реальный это RGB или преобразованный в  YPbPr/YCbCr, не знаю), также для амины вроде бы есть шнур из mini-DIN в RGB (или YPbPr) вроде этого или этого, а также переходник RGB->VGA найти проще, чем с непонятного SCART на VGA. Так что перед мыслями о покупке тюнера есть смысл покопаться в интернет и поискать шнуры и переходники (должно выйти гораздо дешевле). На сайте российского Стрим-ТВ раньше была целая уйма всяких шнурков для STB, но сейчас ничего не могу найти.

----------


## sasha_d99

Спасибо за ответ, наверно проще продать свой моник и купить моник-телек в одном лице и будет счастье!

----------


## WannaBe

> наверно проще продать свой моник и купить моник-телек в одном лице и будет счастье!


 Пара часов поисков в интернет шнура Amino->RGB и переходника RGB->VGA (и пара дней на доставку), по-моему, проще, но это уж не мне решать

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Спасибо за ответ, наверно проще продать свой моник и купить моник-телек в одном лице и будет счастье!


 я так и сделал..и не парюсь.... :smileflag: .... (samsung: SyncMaster B2230HD)... :smileflag:

----------


## sasha_d99

> я так и сделал..и не парюсь........ (samsung: SyncMaster B2230HD)...


 А как переключаете с телевизора на комп?

----------


## Galleon

> А как переключаете с телевизора на комп?


 там кнопочка должна быть  :smileflag:

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

-


> А как переключаете с телевизора на комп?


  пультом естесено....выбираю источник сигнала и вперёд! (на пульте верхняя правая кнопка ,круглая большая в середине,подтверждение)-пульт телевизора/монитора.........а пульт приставки (програмируемый-6 кнопок) те же действия.............и ещё: я подключал комп  и к большому телеку  Samsung 32405--великолепно!.....сейчас все современны имеют VGA  разъёмы......вариант монитор\ТВ я считаю не обязательным.....можно купить просто ТВ  17/19 дюймов и использовать в качестве и того и другого....

и ещё вариант! (пользовал раньше) в комп воткнул AVER- TV...любая модель подходит и приставку в него...тоже довольно не плохо,можно одновременно работать и смотреть (в моём варианте сейчас невозможно,картинка в картинке доступна лишь при аналоговом входе ТВ)

----------


## sasha_d99

Прикольно! Жаль что все-таки наш доблесный Комстар не придумал смотреть ТВ через iptv player на компе, это мне существенно помогло бы, а так будем искать новый монитор!

----------


## WannaBe

Не вижу логики в покупке целого монитора для древней амины. Лучше уж тогда взять в аренду новый MAG, и обычный монитор с HDMI-входом либо переходником (HDMI-DVI).

----------


## sasha_d99

Вопрос, а если купить моник без тюнера типа такого (Philips E-line 234EL2SB/00) я смогу подключить и комп и приставку?

----------


## WannaBe

> *Philips E-line 234EL2SB/00*
> Signal Input: VGA (Analogue), DVI-D (digital, HDCP), HDMI


 Приставку MAG - да. Приставка подключается по HDMI, компьютер - по DVI либо VGA (D-SUB).

Аренда MAG - то ли 20, то ли 16 грн в месяц на старших интернет-тарифах, на младших - не знаю.

В новых акционных тарифах "Star TV" аренда первой приставки - бесплатная.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Вопрос, а если купить моник без тюнера типа такого (Philips E-line 234EL2SB/00) я смогу подключить и комп и приставку?


 не вопрос.....запроста!!! а у Вас  AMINA- 110 В аренде???...или выкупленная???

----------


## Galleon

> не вопрос.....запроста!!! а у Вас  AMINA- 110 В аренде???...или выкупленная???


 и как ты туда амину то подключишь 110-ю , hdmi dvi нет, тюльпанов тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## etonoyan

> и как ты туда амину то подключишь 110-ю , hdmi dvi нет, тюльпанов тоже


 Интерфейсы	VGA, HDMI, DVI
а вот со звукам лажа...

----------


## WannaBe

совсем запутали человека.
_______________________________________

Если есть желание покупать новый монитор/телевизор, лучше искать вариант со *входом HDMI* - но для него нужна соответствующая приставка, *MAG 200/250*, которую можно не покупать, а взять в аренду у Комстара.

Покупка нового монитора (с HDMI) никак не упростит подключение Amino 110.
_______________________________________

*Но если нужно принципиально пользоваться аминой, то подходят следующие варианты:*

*Вариант 1 (дешевый)*1) использовать уже имеющийся монитор с разъемом VGA

2) найти шнур Amino RGB (на одном конце - 10 контактный штекер Amino miniDIN, на другом - 5 или 6 тюльпанов (RCA))


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Amino -> RGB (5 RCA)*

красный, зеленый и синий - это RGB
черный и белый - стерео-аудио

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Amino -> RGB (6 RCA)*

красный, зеленый и синий - это RGB
черный и белый - стерео-аудио
желтый (в данном случае не нужный) - композитное видео
кабель выбирать не только по цвету тюльпанов, но и по слову RGB в названии
(так тюльпаны RGB, YPbPr и YCbCr маркируются одинаково, а нужен именно RGB)

3) найти на радиобазаре (подняв настроение продавцам) какой-нибудь китайский шнур/переходник с RGB на VGA - качество сигнала может быть ЛЮБЫМ (так как такая конвертация напрямую не возможна, и в переходнике кроме обычной распайки контактов должен быть какой-то электронный конвертер)


*Вариант 2 (дорогой)*Купить одно из следующих устройств:
- монитор с тв-тюнером
- автономный тв-тюнер (подключается напрямую к монитору)
- внутренний тв-тюнер PCI/PCI-E/USB (подключается к компьютеру)

На любом из устройств (из Варианта 2) скорее всего понадобится вход S-Video и стерео-аудио.
Соответствующий шнур (Amino -> "S-Video + 2 RCA Stereo") можно купить в Комстаре (где-то около 100 грн).

PS. Вариант 2 требует денежных вложений. И если уж вкладывать деньги, то целесообразно в этом случае все-таки отказаться от Амины, и перейти на MAG-250. Для работы с MAG подойдет обычный монитор (без ТВ-тюнера) со входом HDMI.

----------


## Galleon

и как ты сюда подключишь какой-то из них?

----------


## WannaBe

> Интерфейсы	VGA, HDMI, DVI
> а вот со звукам лажа...


 На Розетке разве когда-то указывали полную спецификацию?

С сайта Philips:



> Audio In/Out: *Stereo Audio*, PC audio-in, Earphone out (3.5 mm jack) x 1


 Стерео-аудио - это обычно и есть два тюльпана (2RCA).

----------


## WannaBe

> и как ты сюда подключишь какой-то из них?


 Куда сюда? Какой из кого? Ты мой пост читал целиком или только частями?

На твоей фотке отчетливо виден 10-контактный разъем mini-DIN.
К нему для амины существует целая уйма кабелей (просто их сейчас трудно найти, как и саму амину 110).

Среди них:
- Amino -> SCART (шел в комплекте)
- Amino -> S-Video+Stereo (который я лично покупал в комстаре)
- Amino -> RGB+Stereo
- Amino -> YpbPr+Stereo

----------


## Galleon

> В Розетке разве когда-то указывали полную спецификацию?
> На сайте филипса:
> 
> Стерео-аудио - это обычно и есть два тюльпана (2RCA).


 хватит людей в заблуждение вводить, нет там никаких тюльпанов... 

http://www.nix.ru/include/view-photo.html?good_id=109086&pid=2312 фотки жопы под углом там, обычный вход 3.5

----------


## Galleon

> Куда сюда? Какой из кого? Ты мой пост читал целиком или только частями?
> 
> На твоей фотке отчетливо виден 10-контактный разъем mini-DIN. К нему для амины существует целая уйма кабелей (просто их сейчас трудно найти, как и саму амину 110).
> Среди них:
> - Amino -> SCART (шел в комплекте)
> - Amino -> S-Video+Stereo (который я лично покупал в комстаре)
> - Amino -> RGB+Stereo
> - Amino -> YpbPr+Stereo


 я не тебе писал, а человеку выше, так как любой из этих комбинаций ты не подключишь к Philips E-line 234EL2SB/00

----------


## WannaBe

> хватит людей в заблуждение вводить, нет там никаких тюльпанов...


 1) я процитировал официальную спецификацию, а не страницу с какого-то московского магазинчика.
2) даже в этом московском магазинчике указано "аудиовход миниджек 3.5 мм" - и даже если нет входа для тюльпанов (хотя в официальной спецификации вроде бы есть), в любом магазине электроники можно купить копеечный переходник 2RCA->миниджек

Кого я ввел в заблуждение?




> я не тебе писал


 Ясно

----------


## Galleon

как ты картинку собираешься передавать?

----------


## WannaBe

> как ты картинку собираешься передавать?


 post27740233

Чтоб ты правильно понимал (а то ты перепутал мой пост с постом etonoyan и путаешь существующую возможность с рекомендацией к действию): я не советую передавать эту картинку с *Amino 110* на *Philips E-line 234EL2SB/00*, а всего лишь описал имеющиеся у *sasha_d99* варианты (среди которых есть и теоретическая возможность подключения Amino к VGA).

С *Philips E-line 234EL2SB/00* целесообразно использовать MAG 250 (подключенный по HDMI).
А покупать новый телевизор, и использовать с ним старую приставку, подключая ее к аналоговым разъемам - бессмысленно.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Прикольно! Жаль что все-таки наш доблесный Комстар не придумал смотреть ТВ через iptv player на компе, это мне существенно помогло бы, а так будем искать новый монитор!


  есть самый дешёвый способ! купи у меня AVER-303(комплект причендалов) с переходником для Амины-110..(мама-скарт---выход стерео звук и видео)...кругом бегом за всё прошу 100гр

----------


## sasha_d99

> есть самый дешёвый способ! купи у меня AVER-303(комплект причендалов) с переходником для Амины-110..(мама-скарт---выход стерео звук и видео)...кругом бегом за всё прошу 100гр


 Я не хочу задействовать комп!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Я не хочу задействовать комп!


   тогда один путь монитор /тв...и по скарту ты на коне (все современные мониторы/тв  имеют скарт)..а с другой стороны...если ты возьмешь себе монитор/тв....то лучше взять в аренду маг-250 и по HDMI..никаких проблем...выше уже были такие рекомендации.........................извини! а как же твой комент насчет IPTV  по компу??? (выше).......................развод какой то.....

----------


## WannaBe

> все современные мониторы/тв  имеют скарт


 Да ладно?!!!! На телевизорах - возможно, хотя на новых моделях (с появлением HDMI) он появляется все реже. Но ни на одном мониторе мне SCART не попадался - это разъем для передачи аналогового сигнала, зачем он нужен в мониторах? Там и VGA (D-SUB) скоро перестанут использовать, останутся только DVI/DisplayPort и HDMI.

sasha_d99 нужно определиться: если он хочет покупать дополнительную технику - то это обычный монитор или телевизор с HDMI (и аренда приставки MAG250), если не хочет тратиться - нужно искать шнур Amino-RGB и переходник RGB>VGA (и надеяться на хоть какое-то качество).

Но вкладывать деньги в покупку телевизора или монитора с ТВ-тюнером только для того, чтоб использовать его со старой SD-приставкой по аналоговому интерфейсу (будь то SCART или S-Video) мне кажется абсурдным.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

монитор/ТВ (большенство из них имеют)................................Я предложил ему самый дешёвый вариант,но человек не хочет использовать комп....а всё началось с того,мол комстар не дает IPTV на комп.....он сам запутался в том что хочет

----------


## WannaBe

А, монитор с ТВ тюнером! Я выражение "монитор/ТВ" понял как "монитор или ТВ", а не как "монитор с ТВ". Поэтому и удивился.

----------


## dedmazai

Кстати давно ли обновился портал для Amina? Выглядит отвратительно (по крайней мере на моем ЭЛТ-телевизоре), удобство пользования по сравнению с тем что было - гораздо неудобнее. Я так понимаю что это происходит унификация портала с нашими российскими и киевскими "товарищами". Кому надо - есть инструкция по пользованию  на сайте МТС . (Кстати дают 100 Мбит/с + IPTV за 80 грн./мес. интересно  у нас такие тарифы будут?)
Надеюсь что MAG эти изменения не затронут.

----------


## cake

а мне новый портал на AMINO больше нравится, гораздо быстрее все работает, да и по качеству цветопередачи AMINO лучше ИМХО (сравнивал на одном и том-же телевизоре, AMINO подключал по компоненту, а MAG250 по HDMI)

----------


## Kinger

> Кстати давно ли обновился портал для Amina? Выглядит отвратительно (по крайней мере на моем ЭЛТ-телевизоре), удобство пользования по сравнению с тем что было - гораздо неудобнее.


   полностью поддерживаю,  впечатление ужасное.. 
 так испортить, в общем то, приличный интерфейс..   
 к тому же, сняли отложенный просмотр телеканалов.. 

 и, почему-то, пропали каналы Спорт-1 и Россия-2

 на письма и звонки техсапорт традиционно не отвечает..

----------


## rakywok

> полностью поддерживаю,  впечатление ужасное.. 
>  так испортить, в общем то, приличный интерфейс..   
>  к тому же, сняли отложенный просмотр телеканалов.. 
> 
>  и, почему-то, пропали каналы Спорт-1 и Россия-2
> 
>  на письма и звонки техсапорт традиционно не отвечает..


 с какого пакета? так как если был переход с Семейный, по акции на Семейный+, то это оказывается разные пакеты. я писал об этом в теме Стрима.

----------


## Kinger

и что, в Семейном+ нет каналов Спорт-1 и Россия-2.?
 как ты решил проблему?  мне очень нужны эти каналы.

----------


## Galleon

> и что, в Семейном+ нет каналов Спорт-1 и Россия-2.?
>  как ты решил проблему?  мне очень нужны эти каналы.


 а это надо уточнять в абонотделе, какие каналы нас покинули, а какие добавили, вот думаю нашего самого ярого фаната на встречу к Катерине отправить, ему ж там недалеченько  :smileflag:

----------


## rakywok

> и что, в Семейном+ нет каналов Спорт-1 и Россия-2.?
>  как ты решил проблему?  мне очень нужны эти каналы.


 я эти каналы не смотрел, так что и не знаю, были ли они у меня. у меня точно пропал Первый канал(Россия) Украина. решения пока никакого. по идее может и переведут на *Мир+* или *все каналы* если сильно захотеть, пока не до этого. да и смысл этой акции, если после всего надо доплачивать за пакет дороже, так как видите ли Семейный, это не Семейный+?!толком и экономии не выйдет. а вообще неприятно что такая ситуация произошла, не ожидал.....раз уж нет списка каналов свободном доступе, то это обязательно надо было указать в абонотделе. к Кате претензий нет, но факт остаётся

----------


## Galleon

как раз к Кате очень большие претензии есть... не я не спорю, те кто составлял акцию тоже виноват в том что не сделал приписку что Семейный+ это новый пакет, список каналов в котором надо ещё уточнять, но то, что в Абонотделе не уведомили, а в моем случае ещё и написали что у меня просто семейный, без плюса, напрягает...

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> вот думаю нашего самого ярого фаната на встречу  отправить, ему ж там недалеченько


 а мне незачем!!!...я заплатил за *ВСЕ КАНАЛЫ* больше,как за 2 пачки сигарет и не парюсь....

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> как раз к Кате очень большие претензии есть...


 из за чего???...из за того что не внимательно читал договор???
нечего наезжать на девушку!!!

----------


## Galleon

> из за чего???...из за того что не внимательно читал договор???
> нечего наезжать на девушку!!!


 дед ткни меня в строку в договоре в котором написано что пакет Семейный плюс исключает наличие некоторых каналов, ты уже задолбал... ткни меня вапще куда-либо откуда я мог это узнать

у меня в договоре стоит пакет семейный без плюса, ещё будут тупые замечания?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

только что проехался по всем каналам на маг-250....в сумме 142 из них 3 молчат......и 1й Россия-Украина тоже есть....вообщем у кого чего есть,вернее чего нет! пеняйте на свою скупость  :smileflag:

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Ребята список каналов по пакетам лежал перед вами 
> 
> А ты *Galleon* насколько я помню, хотел просто включить акцию, чтобы было дешевле и скорость больше, ТВ как таковое тебя не интересовало, как собственно и пакет каналов


 зато какой умный и везде успевает!  :smileflag:

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> дед ткни меня в строку в договоре в котором написано что пакет Семейный плюс исключает наличие некоторых каналов, ты уже задолбал... ткни меня вапще куда-либо откуда я мог это узнать
> 
> у меня в договоре стоит пакет семейный без плюса, ещё будут тупые замечания?


 ты бы лучше сам ткнулся,когда заказывал акцию, а не раздувал пыль

----------


## basterboy

Какие претензии могут быть к сотруднику абон отдела??
Кто Вам виноват.. что читать лень.... в абон отделе всегда есть распечатанный список ТВ каналов... и не надо тут, что то выдумывать... типа я не знал что *Семейный+* и *Семейный* оказывается два разных ТВ пакета... а то что в первом случае поставили *+*.. это вообще ни о чем не ГОВОРИТ!!!!! ААААА??!!!! Если быть кратким... Вы сами себе виноваты....))))

ЗЫ. Типа iphone 4*s* и iphone 4 это вообще два одинаковые телефона.... ппц....

----------


## rakywok

> только что проехался по всем каналам на маг-250....в сумме 142 из них 3 молчат......и 1й Россия-Украина тоже есть....вообщем у кого чего есть,вернее чего нет! пеняйте на свою скупость


 та какая скупость? как можно было догадаться, что Семейный+ это не Семейный?

----------


## rakywok

> Какие претензии могут быть к сотруднику абон отдела??
> Кто Вам виноват.. что читать лень.... в абон отделе всегда есть распечатанный список ТВ каналов... и не надо тут, что то выдумывать... типа я не знал что *Семейный+* и *Семейный* оказывается два разных ТВ пакета... а то что в первом случае поставили *+*.. это вообще ни о чем не ГОВОРИТ!!!!! ААААА??!!!! Если быть кратким... Вы сами себе виноваты....))))
> 
> ЗЫ. Типа iphone 4*s* и iphone 4 это вообще два одинаковые телефоны.... ппц....


  рассмешил. если бы список каналов висел на каждом углу, если бы везде трубили что Семейный + это новый супер крутой пакет, в 100 раз лучше прежнего Семейный, или если бы хоть кто-то сказал, что в этом пакете будут отличаться каналы тогда да. а когда тебе, ни слова не сказали и ты пишешь подтиктовку заяву и название пакет Семейный+, помня что там и был тот же Семейный...короче, минус да и всё!

----------


## basterboy

> рассмешил. если бы список каналов висел на каждом углу, если бы везде трубили что Семейный + это новый супер крутой пакет, в 100 раз лучше прежнего Семейный, или если бы хоть кто-то сказал, что в этом пакете будут отличаться каналы тогда да. а когда тебе, ни слова не сказали и ты пишешь подтиктовку заяву и название пакет Семейный+, помня что там и был тот же Семейный...короче, минус да и всё!


 а кто Тебе врач.. что Ты сам не можешь сесть почитать, разобраться... если Тебя это так сильно волнует.... вот все такие интересные... после того как облажались начинается, ой а нам диктовали.. нас заставили.. а Мы не знали...
Ребята... никто не трубил так же... и не весело на всех углах что это одинаковые пакеты, что второй круче первого.... 
лан... минус Тебе.... и сойдемся на этом....)))

----------


## rakywok

> *rakywok* не свисти, у тебя перед глазами был список  кто виноват, что ты не посмотрел наличие нужных каналов?!


 кто ж знал, что + в названии, что-то меняет(на него никто и не обратил внимание, так как если все молчат, списка в доступе свободном нет, в абоотделе никто и словом не обмолвился, то чего у меня и у других, должны были возникнуть такие мысли) и согласись, не зная что надо смотреть, вряд ли видя перед собой 100 каналов, можно было увидеть недостающие 2-3, особо не пытаясь всё проверить, так как это тот же Семейный. а вот, если бы кто-то хоть где-то указал, что это немного другой пакет, кроме как на самом сайте в названии пакета+ добавлен...в общем проехали.

----------


## rakywok

> а кто Тебе врач.. что Ты сам не можешь сесть почитать, разобраться... если Тебя это так сильно волнует.... вот все такие интересные... после того как облажались начинается, ой а нам диктовали.. нас заставили.. а Мы не знали...
> Ребята... никто не трубил так же... и не весело на всех углах что это одинаковые пакеты, что второй круче первого.... 
> лан... минус Тебе.... и сойдемся на этом....)))


  ну ну!

----------


## basterboy

> кто ж знал, что + в названии, что-то меняет(на него никто и не обратил внимание, так как если все молчат, списка в доступе свободном нет, в абоотделе никто и словом не обмолвился, то чего у меня и у других, должны были возникнуть такие мысли) и согласись, не зная что надо смотреть, вряд ли видя перед собой 100 каналов, можно было увидеть недостающие 2-3, особо не пытаясь всё проверить, так как это тот же Семейный. а вот, если бы кто-то хоть где-то указал, что это немного другой пакет, кроме как на самом сайте в названии пакета+ добавлен...в общем проехали.


 ну капец))) от вижу не примешь Ты свою бочину)))) Ты начинаешь говорить за всех.... говори за себя.... если для Тебя никакого принципиального различия нет.. в названиях с + и без него.... ну тут и раздувать дальше нечего.... удачи...

ЗЫ. если Тебе те 2-3 канала.. уж очень как нужны.. то поверь Ты бы их углядел... а так не надо.. тут троллить..)))))

----------


## rakywok

> *rakywok* список был? был, ты не проверил? не проверил. мы причем?
> у каждого абона свои пристрастия по каналам, согласись мы не экстрасенсы угадывать


 что я должен был проверить и чего? вот с какого перепугу, я должен был догадаться что Семейный+ это другой пакет, увидя этот + один раз на сайте? ну смешно ей богу. теперь из за каждой точки придётся всё дотошно проверять. в нормальных конторах, даже без точки, говорят и указывают, что у нас изменения и проверьте и в таком духе. честно, я устал что-то кому-то доказывать и оправдываться. считаете что вы правы а мы лохи, так как + это аргумент и что мы сами виноваты, пусть так и будет!

----------


## basterboy

> что я должен был проверить и чего? вот с какого перепугу, я должен был догадаться что Семейный+ это другой пакет, увидя этот + один раз на сайте? ну смешно ей богу. теперь из за каждой точки придётся всё дотошно проверять. в нормальных конторах, даже без точки, говорят и указывают, что у нас изменения и проверьте и в таком духе. честно, я устал что-то кому-то доказывать и оправдываться. считаете что вы правы а мы лохи, так как + это аргумент и что мы сами виноваты, пусть так и будет!


 Давай.. еще разочек..)) говори за себя.. а не за других... то как Ты сейчас обозвал себя и других.. это не моя вина....

ЗЫ. анука кинь названия... в каких "нормальных канторах" Тебе все так взяли и разжевали очень популярно.... всем нам очень интересно.. 

ЗЫ. я прекращаю этот глупый спор))

----------


## rakywok

> ну капец))) от вижу не примешь Ты свою бочину)))) Ты начинаешь говорить за всех.... говори за себя.... если для Тебя никакого принципиального различия нет.. в названиях с + и без него.... ну тут и раздувать дальше нечего.... удачи...
> 
> ЗЫ. если Тебе те 2-3 канала.. уж очень как нужны.. то поверь Ты бы их углядел... а так не надо.. тут троллить..)))))


 та сам ты тролль, я не с тобой разговаривал. повторяю, чего я должен был предположить, что + это другой пакет? мне до заключения договора, было сказано что на доп. приставки также будет скидка 50%, но когда я пришёл заключать договор, мне почему-то не забыли сказать, что скидки таки не будет и придётся платить по полной за них. денег я тогда я взял без запаса и мне пришлось идти за деньгами, что бы это оплатить. т.е. тут почему-то не забыли всё указать. а то что + это другой пакет и в нём нет некоторых каналов, я сам должен догадаться, сам проявить инициативу и проверить дотошно список каналов, ну чёс же. и тебе тоже удачи.

----------


## Galleon

> *rakywok* не свисти, у тебя перед глазами был список  кто виноват, что ты не посмотрел наличие нужных каналов?!


 Катя а зачем мне на что-то смотреть, у меня в договоре стоит пакет Семейный... договор распечатан вами подписан обоими сторонами и заверен печатью, с чего вдруг я должен смотреть на какой-то семейный плюс, если у меня в договоре такого пакета нет? 

а то что пакет каналов изменится вы не обязаны предупреждать, да? клиент должен сам об этом догадаться, с учетом что я не знаю даже какие каналы должны быть в пакете семейный?

ну тогда огласите список каналов которые выбыли из пакета Семейный+, чтобы не спрашивать лишний раз




> А ты Galleon насколько я помню, хотел просто включить акцию, чтобы было дешевле и скорость больше, ТВ как таковое тебя не интересовало, как собственно и пакет каналов


 Вы очень плохо помните, у меня стоит и работает приставка, и я не знал что ей ответить когда меня спросила Мать а куда делся первый?

----------


## Kinger

у меня стоит пакет "Все каналы"  
  и что это означает, что фактически у меня стало каналов меньше, чем до подключения к акции?   иначе, почему исчезли "Спорт-1" и "Россия-2"?  и как их вернуть?  нужно доплатить Комстару

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

у тебя до акции был пакет все каналы,,,а акцию какую выбрал???

......и спорт1 и Россия2....всё это есть на МАГ-200..250 и на Amino-110 (пакет все каналы)








надеюсь больше доказывать ничего не надо???

звиняюсь за качество,фотик разряжен...снял вэбкой

----------


## Galleon

> у меня стоит пакет "Все каналы"  
>   и что это означает, что фактически у меня стало каналов меньше, чем до подключения к акции?   иначе, почему исчезли "Спорт-1" и "Россия-2"?  и как их вернуть?  нужно доплатить Комстару


 в пакете все каналы по идее должны быть все каналы, там видите даже плюс не нарисовали, ведь убавляя каналы из пакета он оказывается пакетом с плюсом, во логика

----------


## WannaBe

> у меня стоит пакет "Все каналы"  
>   и что это означает, что фактически у меня стало каналов меньше, чем до подключения к акции?   иначе, почему исчезли "Спорт-1" и "Россия-2"?  и как их вернуть?  нужно доплатить Комстару


 Насчет "Спорт-1" не знаю: по алфавиту на букву "С" его нет, может быть в начале названия должна стоять приписка какая-нибудь вроде "НТВ"?


Но канал "Россия-2" на пакете "Все каналы" (на тарифе Star TV 75) есть.

Вот:  (приставка: MAG 250)

Либо плохо ищете (можно удостовериться, отсортировав каналы по алфавиту),
либо вам неправильно включили пакет каналов (в этом случае стоит позвонить в абонотдел)

----------


## Galleon

спорт 1 называется test и доступен в любом пакете, Россия 2 в пакете семейный+ недоступен

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

я же говорил: ВСЕ КАНАЛЫ.....и там действительно все те,что в списке..... если выбирать по номеру...то*409 тест* и есть *СПОРТ1*  :smileflag:

----------


## WannaBe

> Россия 2 в пакете семейный+ недоступен


 Так Kinger ведь говорил о пакете "Все каналы"

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

НУ ему же нужно ,,,,количество!!!...думаю всем давно ясно!!!...и с очень умным лицом   :smileflag: а в итоге???

ооо! все ясно,чел повзраслел ещё на год  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> Так Kinger ведь говорил о пакете "Все каналы"


 я на всякий случай уточнил, но самое главное что в любом пакете каналы физически никуда не пропадают, просто они становятся серенькими и появляется надпись услуга не заказана (или что-то вроде этого), так что если у кингера они пропали, то надо проверить не включена ли фильтрация, проверить сортировку, если и там и там все в норме, а каналов нет, то ребутить приставку, если и это не поможет, то звонить в сапп, в который как оказывается уже неделю никто не может дозвониться судя тут по отзывам

----------


## Kinger

> Так Kinger ведь говорил о пакете "Все каналы"


  причина проста - со Спорт-1 не продлили договор, а Россия-2 была отключена по ошибке админа... уже появилась..

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> причина проста - со Спорт-1 не продлили договор, а Россия-2 была отключена по ошибке админа... уже появилась..


  договор может и не продлили..а в тесте он есть   :smileflag: 
...вот сейчас показывают матч(видеозапись) Челси-АстонВилла  :smileflag:

----------


## dedmazai

> причина проста - со Спорт-1 не продлили договор, а Россия-2 была отключена по ошибке админа... уже появилась..


 Спорт-1 есть российский, он идет под именем test, Вас я так понимаю интересует украинский от "Поверхности"? Его действительно уже нет

----------


## Kinger

> ... каналы физически никуда не пропадают, просто они становятся серенькими и появляется надпись услуга не заказана (или что-то вроде этого), так что если у кингера они пропали, то надо проверить не включена ли фильтрация, проверить сортировку...


   у меня не было фильтрации или сортировки, а каналы пропали именно физически..  даже пытаясь вызвать их по порядковому номеру я видел, что этот номер уже присвоен другому каналу..




> Вас я так понимаю интересует украинский от "Поверхности"? Его действительно уже нет


  очень жаль...  а нет надежды на его появление.?

----------


## dedmazai

> очень жаль...  а нет надежды на его появление.?


 Я не сотрудник Комстара, не знаю. Знаю что НПО "Поверхность" вообще зажралась. Можете смотреть он-лайн у них на сайте Спорт 1 иСпорт 2

----------


## WannaBe

Купил-таки Wi-Fi адаптер. Tenda W311MI. Удобный маленький корпус, но при этом весьма посредственная антенна.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *На MAG доступ по Wi-Fi к домашней сети настраивается проще простого...*...прямо из комстаровского портала (на новой прошивке):
1) Настройки > Сеть > Беспроводное (Wi-Fi) > Авто (DHCP) - (это если роутер сам выдает клиентам IP-шники), либо какой-то из ручных вариантов (если нужно настроить IP, маску, шлюз, DNS)
2) ввести SSID сети (можно не пытаться нажимать "Сканировать" - приставка не ищет сети)
3) далее выбрать тип шифрования, ввести ключ сети
4) перезагрузить приставку (перезагрузка портала не помогает)
5) после загрузки на всякий случай зайти в Настройки > Состояние сети > Беспроводное (Wi-Fi), чтоб убедиться в том, что подключение произошло - "состояние линка" (заодно увидеть, назначил ли роутер адаптеру IP, и дал ли настройки шлюза и DNS, в случае, если в шаге 1 был выбран пункт "Авто (DHCP)")
6) наслаждаться просмотром (Медиа Браузер > LAN)
// если подключения не произойдет, возможно не воспринялся длинный ключ Wi-Fi-сети (у меня так и было) - пришлось его ввести на через внутренний портал.

А теперь неприятные моменты:
1) приставка не умеет работать с парольным доступом (если на компьютере под Windows 7 в "Центре управления сетями и общим доступом" стоит галочка "Включить общий доступ с парольной защитой", при заходе на этот компьютер через портал приставка показывает фигу вместо того, чтоб спросить логин/пароль, как делают все компьютеры и даже iPad. Пришлось понижать безопасность компьютера, отключая "парольную защиту", а к общим папкам добавлять разрешение для Гостя. Надеюсь это исправят в следующих версиях.
2) вручную ввести сетевой адрес (нерасшаренной папки) вроде "\\some-pc\e$\video" просто некуда.
3) и немного нестабильно работает - например, если выйти из медиа-портала, и отключить какой-нибудь из компьютеров сети (даже без расшаренных ресурсов), приставка перестанет видеть всю сеть, и при последующем заходе в LAN будет подвисать, а вверху, где указан адрес "Медиа-браузер/LAN" будут добавляться /LAN/LAN/LAN и т.д. Только перезагрузка приставки помогает. А после перезагрузки, к примеру, приставка в пункте LAN может показать давно отключенный компьютер. (точные закономерности и причины возникновения описанных ошибок я пока не выяснил).

Предложение к тем, кто имеет отношение к разработчике портала:
- во-первых, разобраться с парольным доступом (чтоб приставка могла полноценно использовать SMB-протокол и заходить на Windows-машину с указанной учетной записью и соответствующими правами), чтоб не приходилось играться с "Гостем".
- во-вторых, сделать возможным добавление конкретных сетевых ресурсов (в том числе и не расшаренных специально) с указанием прямого сетевого адреса (вроде "smb://some-pc/e$/video") в сочетании с логином/паролем для доступа к этому ресурсу - и отображать эти ресурсы в виде подпунктов раздела LAN/SAMBA в "Медиа Браузере", и хранить их вместе с настройками приставки, чтоб они были доступны после перезагрузки.
- можно вообще добавить третий пункт в Медиа-браузер (в дополнение к UPNP и LAN/SAMBA) - с названием Bookmarks или Shares, где будут храниться ссылки на добавленные пользователем ресурсы, тогда пункт LAN будет отвечать за поиск новых "шар" в сети, а пункт Bookmarks будет показывать уже добавленные (без каких либо задержек и долгого хождения по уровням: LAN/Workgroup/Computer/Share).

Добавление таких ресурсов очень удобно реализовано в Buzz-плеере для того же iPad:



Интерфейс портала вполне позволяет изобразить то же самое.

----------


## etonoyan

подвисает приставка ИМХО из-за адаптера.
Тоже сначала купил  Tenda W311MI  постоянное подвисание, при просмотре HD видео воспроизведение с паузами по 0,5-2 сек хотф расстояние от пк не более 3 метров. Tendу покупал потому что планировал использовать USB который на лицевой панели (о том что есть еще один сзади не знал/забыл/не видел), а он маленький черненький и т.д. 
Поменял на TP-Link, TL-WN 727 N,150M полет нормальный, никаких подвисаний и тормозов, и стоит дешевле.

----------


## WannaBe

Тоже уже жалею, что не купил TP-LINK. Повелся на маленький размер Тынды. А может быть, дело даже в неуверенной работе приставки с конкретным чипом. В Tenda W311MI и W311M используется *RT5370*, в отличие от Tenda W311U (поддержка которой была заявлена в каком-то старом PDF от информира), где стоит *RT3070*. А с TP-LINK-ом непонятная ситуация: в TL-WN727N v1 (точно) и в TL-WN727N v2 (вероятно) используется *RT3070*, а в TL-WN727N v3 - *RT5370* (но ни в одном магазине ревизия адаптера не указана).




> Поменял на TP-Link, TL-WN 727 N,150M полет нормальный, никаких подвисаний и тормозов, и стоит дешевле.


 Из какого магазина этот нормально работающий TP-Link родом?

----------


## Galleon

> Из какого магазина этот нормально работающий TP-Link родом?


 ну я брал в тидах, вроде мать смотрит сериалы, особо не жалуется. 

у меня вот другая проблема, когда лезешь смотреть фильмы по сетке, потом выходишь в меню, и пропадает список каналов, чтобы появился надо ребутить приставку, никто с таким не сталкивался? как это лечится?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> ну я брал в тидах, вроде мать смотрит сериалы, особо не жалуется


 
слово МАТЬ...звучит как нецензурщина...а почему не МАМОЧКА???......и это современное воспитание.......пороть некому

----------


## Galleon

> слово МАТЬ...звучит как нецензурщина...а почему не МАМОЧКА???......и это современное воспитание.......пороть некому


 может мне ещё мамусик написать надо было? если ты быдло необразованное и тебе мать ассоциируется только с матами то это наверное твои личные проблемы, не?

----------


## WannaBe

> у меня вот другая проблема, когда лезешь смотреть фильмы по сетке, потом выходишь в меню, и пропадает список каналов, чтобы появился надо ребутить приставку, никто с таким не сталкивался? как это лечится?


 Как раз сегодня именно с этим столкнулись, включив ТВ - после того, как вчера по сети смотрели фильмы. Попробовал побегать по меню туда-сюда, выбрать другую группу каналов, переключить режим сортировки каналов (с "избранные" на "по алфавиту") - эффекта ноль - список каналов пуст. Поле перезагрузки приставки каналы появились, как ни в чем не бывало.

Раз это происходит и на Тендах и на ТП-Линках, значит дело не в конкретном адаптере, а в прошивке приставки.

----------


## WannaBe

*Показать скрытый текст* *AlekcandrXXХ, ну почему вдруг нецензурщина?*мать - прежде всего:



> I
> 1. Женщина по отношению к её детям.
> _отт._ Женщина, имеющая или имевшая детей.
> 2. Самка животного по отношению к её детёнышам.
> 3. _перен._ То, что является источником, давшим жизнь, что породило что-либо, стало причиной чего-либо, откуда черпают энергию, жизненность.
> 4. Употребляется как постоянный эпитет со словами: земля, Россия.
> 
> II Употребляется как почтительно-фамильярное обращение к пожилой женщине.
> 
> ...


 и только потом:



> IV
> _межд. разг.-сниж._ Возглас, выражающий досаду, неудовольствие и т.п. (употребляемый также в составе бранных выражений или выражений, их заменяющих).

----------


## etonoyan

*to WannaBe* и тенду и тплинк покупал в тиде.

*to Galleon* список каналов не пропадает, работает вроде четко.

----------


## Galleon

> *to WannaBe* и тенду и тплинк покупал в тиде.
> 
> *to Galleon* список каналов не пропадает, работает вроде четко.


 не ну у меня тоже не каждые 5 минут пропадает, но вот случается чего-то.. и главное фиг поймешь чего

----------


## etonoyan

поживем увидим...

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> если ты быдло необразованное и тебе мать ассоциируется только с матами то это наверное твои личные проблемы, не?


   ты это о себе??? образованный....

----------


## Galleon

> ты это о себе??? образованный....


 тебе выше дали толкование слова мать, пойди, почитай...

----------


## dedmazai

> Как раз сегодня именно с этим столкнулись, включив ТВ - после того, как вчера по сети смотрели фильмы. Попробовал побегать по меню туда-сюда, выбрать другую группу каналов, переключить режим сортировки каналов (с "избранные" на "по алфавиту") - эффекта ноль - список каналов пуст. Поле перезагрузки приставки каналы появились, как ни в чем не бывало.
> 
> Раз это происходит и на Тендах и на ТП-Линках, значит дело не в конкретном адаптере, а в прошивке приставки.


 Аналогично. Tenda W311U. Даже если не включал приставку из ждущего режима, на следующий вечер не загружается список каналов. При попытке зайти в меню "настройки" зависает с надписью вроде Loading 10.1....... где то-то на 20 %. Приходится аппаратно перезагружать.

----------


## etonoyan

свою приставку я менял т.к. на старой пропал звук, поменяли на другой/новый маг250 на коробка красная с лого "МТС" и на самой приставке есть лого "МТС". 
Может поэтому у меня со списком каналов все ок (или это пока все ок)?

----------


## WannaBe

Нашел в медиапортале еще один баг.

Если проигрывается какой-то фильм по сети, а компьютер (на котором лежит этот фильм) отключается, приставка крепко зависает: все кнопки (exit/menu/back) воспринимаются с 5-минутной задержкой, удалось добраться только до домашнего экрана портала, оттуда уже никуда - кнопки влево/вправо не нажимаются, кнопка TV тоже.

Но как только компьютер, на котором лежал фильм, снова включается, приставка в ту же секунду оживает, и можно зайти хоть в медиа-портал, хоть в телевизор. Целесообразней было бы сделать какой-нибудь timeout, по истечении которого соединение с медиасервером бы разрывалось (в случае пропадания связи), чтоб приставкой можно было хоть как-то пользоваться.

Кстати, после таких же действий, но с большим интервалом, ...
- вчера вечером смотрели фильм, не остановили его, выключив только телевизор;
- компьютер с фильмом на ночь отключили;
- на утро увидели зависшую картинку, нажали на приставке Menu, забыли про приставку, ибо висит
- через часа два включили компьютер с фильмом, приставка ожила
... в списке каналов снова было пусто (может быть, это и есть причина пропадания каналов).

----------


## Galleon

> (может быть, это и есть причина пропадания каналов)


 кстати да, как вариант, у меня аналогичные действия происходят скорее всего

----------


## WannaBe

Обменял в Тенду на 727-ой ТП-Линк (как оказалось, третьей ревизии, т.е. на том же чипе - RT5370).

Работает шустрее (да и исполнение и комплектация лучше), но нечто подобное уже происходило:




> ... немного нестабильно работает - например, если выйти из медиа-портала, и отключить какой-нибудь из компьютеров сети (даже без расшаренных ресурсов), приставка перестанет видеть всю сеть, и при последующем заходе в LAN будет подвисать, а вверху, где указан адрес "Медиа-браузер/LAN" будут добавляться /LAN/LAN/LAN и т.д. Только перезагрузка приставки помогает. А после перезагрузки, к примеру, приставка в пункте LAN может показать давно отключенный компьютер. (точные закономерности и причины возникновения описанных ошибок я пока не выяснил).


 Да и описанный в предыдущем сообщении баг - тоже. Только задержки (после нажатия кнопок пульта) теперь не такие большие - всего-лишь на пару секунд (против нескольких минут), и даже до списка каналов добраться можно, правда, они включаются с задержкой (тоесть приставка явно занята чем-то еще). Через минут 10 отпускает, и можно и ТВ нормально смотреть, и видео по сети проигрывать.

Странно это все. Но учитывая, что поддержку проигрывания по LAN (SAMBA) не так давно добавили, надеюсь, над сетевым проигрыванием еще будут работать и все эти ошибки исправят. А если еще полноценную работу с парольным доступом сделают - будет вообще сказка. В любом случае приятно пользоваться не только ТВ-приставкой, но и всеядным сетевым плеером.

----------


## Vader

> Обменял в Тенду на 727-ой ТП-Линк (как оказалось, третьей ревизии, т.е. на том же чипе - RT5370).
> 
> Работает шустрее (да и исполнение и комплектация лучше), но нечто подобное уже происходило:
> 
> 
> 
> Да и описанный в предыдущем сообщении баг - тоже. Только задержки (после нажатия кнопок пульта) теперь не такие большие - всего-лишь на пару секунд (против нескольких минут), и даже до списка каналов добраться можно, правда, они включаются с задержкой (тоесть приставка явно занята чем-то еще). Через минут 10 отпускает, и можно и ТВ нормально смотреть, и видео по сети проигрывать.
> 
> Странно это все. Но учитывая, что поддержку проигрывания по LAN (SAMBA) не так давно добавили, надеюсь, над сетевым проигрыванием еще будут работать и все эти ошибки исправят. А если еще полноценную работу с парольным доступом сделают - будет вообще сказка. В любом случае приятно пользоваться не только ТВ-приставкой, но и всеядным сетевым плеером.


 
Особенности нашего потребительского рынка:
пользователь увидев проблему будет 10 раз писать на форумы, которые не имеют прямого отношения
к производителю устройства. 
Но зато ни разу не обратится в официальный орган сопровождения продукта  :smileflag: 

В общем и целом суть проблемы ясна. 
Передам инфу куда надо и сопровожу его URL на сообщение одесского форума.

----------


## WannaBe

Vader, я привык до того, как морочить голову производителям и их представителям (что нередко, а главное, небезуспешно, делаю), сначала иметь хоть какую-то системную информацию, как то, какие именно ошибки происходят, в каких случаях, у меня ли только наблюдается эта проблема, и т.д. А каждый из адаптеров я использовал не более двух дней - и есть как общие проблемы, так и индивидуальные (свои у каждого адаптера).

А здесь я написал, потому что, во-первых, именно в эту ветку периодически заглядывают те, кто как-то связан с производителями приставки либо разработчиками портала (и описанные в этой теме ошибки успешно решались ранее) - иначе я бы сюда не писал (это бы имело такой же смысл, как в окно выглянуть и крикнуть "вай, у меня приставка глючит!").

А во-вторых, как оказалось, описание проблемы в этой теме позволило убедиться, что симптомы наблюдаются не только у моей конкретной приставки, и у одного конкретного адаптера, - и не связаны с пользовательскими настройками (одни только эти вопросы обычно затягивают диалог техподдержки производителя с пользователем и оттягивают решение проблемы)

И, в третьих, благодаря тому, что "пользователь увидев проблему будет 10 раз писать на форумы", часто можно найти упоминание своей проблемы в гугле, и в 90% случаев рядом с этим упоминанием будет лежать готовое решение либо описание причин возникновения проблемы. Так что, пусть себе пишут - этим удобно пользоваться (находя уже готовое решение своей проблемы за 5 минут вместо долгого общения с разработчиками).




> Но зато ни разу не обратится в официальный орган сопровождения продукта


 Кто в данном случае выступает в роли "органа сопровождения"? Комстар? Инфомир? Телетек?
Можно в ЛС конкретный email, который кто-то читает? (на почту iptv AT comstar.net.ua я давно не писал, так как некоторые мои вопросы ранее так и остались без какой-либо реакции)

----------


## Vader

> Кто в данном случае выступает в роли "органа сопровождения"? Комстар? Инфомир? Телетек?
> Можно в ЛС конкретный email, который кто-то читает? (на почту iptv AT comstar.net.ua я давно не писал, так как некоторые мои вопросы ранее так и остались без какой-либо реакции)


 Есть к примеру продукт mag250. 
Идем по пути минимального сопротивления.
Читаем инструкцию (в случае дистрибьюторов там может быть разная полезная информация по сопровождению) либо пользуемся поиском в сети.

google.com/search?q=mag250 
пара-тройка первых ссылок как правило выводит на поддержку. 
В данном случае http://iptv.infomir.com.ua/ru/support/
Там сидят люди, принимают сигналы, систематизируют инфу.
А на форумах хорошо, если один грамотный человек другому что то посоветует находясь в адекватном состоянии. 
Бывает же совсем наоборот.

----------


## deloza

http://www.pristavka.de/index.php/board,120.0.html
Тут оперативно отвечают и помогают с нашими STB

----------


## fatman

над тобой один из разрабов телетека дал рекомендацию, куда лучше обращаться, а ты снова на форум какой-то шлешь. Да, на том форуме есть толковые люди и знают что-то, но знания эти основываются на эмпирическом опыте. и не более

----------


## WannaBe

> В данном случае http://iptv.infomir.com.ua/ru/support/


 ОК, спасибо. Туда и напишу, как только выясню точную закономерность (так как специально воспроизвести проблему не удается).

Пока что у меня складывается впечатление что через некоторое время использования медиасервера (по второму интерфейсу - Wi-Fi), приставка "решает", что и к основному провайдеру (IPTV, настройки и т.д.) стоит подключаться именно по этому интерфейсу, а не по LAN.

Во-первых таблица каналов пуста _(уверен, именно такая картина и должна быть, если комстаровский список каналов пытаются получить не со специального порта комстаровского свича, а просто из сети интернет)_. Во-вторых, на страницу настроек попасть не получается (детали под спойлером).


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Пункт "Настройки"*Обычно при нажатии на пункт "Настройки" происходит следующее:

(1)  (2)  (3) 


А в момент, когда недоступны каналы, нет доступа и к странице настроек:

(1)  (2) 

т.е. дальше второго экрана (с адресом портала) приставка не идет

Точно так ведет себя комстаровский портал, если выдернуть сетевой шнур, которым подключается приставка к комстаровскому свичу.

----------


## Galleon

подтверждаю скриншоты  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

Посмотрите тогда таблицы маршрутизации по SSH, что ли?

а мне все интересно, в связи с этим цифровым телевидением, будут ли у нас те же каналы и в том же качестве? вроде HD обещают

----------


## WannaBe

> Посмотрите тогда таблицы маршрутизации по SSH, что ли?


 .... хм... зашел, конечно, с помощью PuTTY, но мне полученная информация абсолютно ни о чем не говорит, так как знания о работе сетей (и, тем более, о linux) черпаю только по мере необходимости:



```
login as: root
[email protected]'s password:
# netstat -n -r
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 ra0
10.49.96.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.254.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 eth0
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 ra0
0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ra0
```

 // 192.168.1.1 - роутер
// 192.168.1.8 - адрес, выданный роутером Wi-Fi-адаптеру _(TP-Link TL-WN727Nv3 на чипе Ralink RT5370)_, подключенному к приставке
// таблица получена в момент, когда приставка работает нормально.

----------


## Vader

> .... хм... зашел, конечно, с помощью PuTTY, но мне полученная информация абсолютно ни о чем не говорит, так как знания о работе сетей (и, тем более, о linux) черпаю только по мере необходимости:


 Чуть больше помогло бы `route -n`. 
Интересна метрика маршрутов в той ситуации.
Но предоставленой инфы достаточно для того, чтобы зафиксировать наличие проблемы.
В ПМ уточню пару деталей. Спасибо

----------


## WannaBe

> Чуть больше помогло бы `route -n`.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *'route -n' в условиях нормальной работы*

```
# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0
10.49.96.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.254.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     1      0        0 ra0
0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 ra0
```

 

Как только возникнет упомянутая проблема, добавлю в это сообщение соответствующие результаты той же команды.

UPD: обновленные данные ниже (в сообщении #2346)

----------


## CHDS

Оффтоп: интересно, а чисто теоретически, с точки зрения сетей, как должна вести себя система, у которой оказалось вдруг два выхода в сеть, оба из которых нормальненько по DHCP получили, что они полноценные интернет-соединения? вот вам и два маршрута по-умолчанию...
Рискну предположить, что последние две строчки будут в другом порядке при проблеме, или же строчки с нулями и айпишкой роутера по пути к IPTV вообще не будет



> ```
> 0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
> ```

----------


## fatman

сейчас метрика на шлюз 10.49.96.1 равна 0, а метрика на WiFi равна 1, а значит маршрут на правильный шлюз приоритетней.  Можно допустить, что во время обновления IP (а от провайдера наверняка Leased-time составляет не более 3-6 часов, в то время как от роутера традиционно неделя, если не поменяно в настройках) LAN-интерфейс слегка ложится незаметно для абонента, но заметно для системы, и маршрут на WiFi приобретает приоритетную метрику как единственный рабочий в тот момент маршрут.

----------


## Denseal

Я конечно извиняюсь, что вклиниваюсь в обсуждение с возможно глупым вопросом, но.........
Возможно ли настроить сеть между ПК и Mag200, если все подключено кабелем с использованием роутера который выдает Комстар при подключении?
(При входе стоит роутер от комстара и от него деление на два Mag200 и один ПК, все по кабелю)

П.С.Уж очень хочется смотреть фильмы через приставку но с ПК, а то устал с флешкой бегать.

----------


## fatman

то, что выдает Комстар, роутером не является. А ответ содержится собственно в том обсуждении, что сейчас ведется. Отчитай тему на буквально пару страниц назад

----------


## WannaBe

> Чуть больше помогло бы `route -n`.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *'route -n' в условиях нормальной работы*

```
# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0
10.49.96.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.254.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     1      0        0 ra0
0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 ra0
```

 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *'route -n' в проблемной ситуации (когда список каналов пуст)*

```
# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0
10.49.96.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.254.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
224.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         240.0.0.0       U     1      0        0 ra0
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ra0
0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

 

Отличия - в последних двух строчках:



```
   В нормальных условиях:

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
...
0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 ra0

   При ошибке:

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
...
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ra0
0.0.0.0         10.49.96.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------


## Vader

> Отличия - в последних двух строчках:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>    В нормальных условиях:
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...
> ...


 Да, метрика слетела. Будем исправлять.

Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## CHDS

Кто бы мне дал расписку, что "Все каналы" останутся *всеми* каналами на протяжении всего года и не появится какой-нибудь "Все каналы +1", содержащий доп. каналы, которые не появятся у меня.
А вообще думаю к концу месяца пойти и тоже заключить этот договорчик на год на 75 мбит/с + все каналы + три приставки (одна по акции и две по полной стоимости)

по поводу метрик: ну можно покамест убрать автоназначение метрики, но это будет как временное решение

----------


## CHDS

Comedy TV умерло покамест после их сегодняшней профилактики, а жаль. мне нравилось

и еще народ, проверьте на приставках
у меня mag250. при листании списка каналов маркировки серых/белых (закрытых/открытых) каналов остаются как на той страничке, с которой началось листание. это только у меня так?

----------


## rakywok

> Comedy TV умерло покамест после их сегодняшней профилактики, а жаль. мне нравилось
> 
> и еще народ, проверьте на приставках
> у меня mag250. при листании списка каналов маркировки серых/белых (закрытых/открытых) каналов остаются как на той страничке, с которой началось листание. это только у меня так?


  а у меня класнючий муз. канал Ентер, поменялся на какой то детский Пиксель тв, хотя надпись старая. интересно это с концами?

----------


## mikron69

> а у меня класнючий муз. канал Ентер, поменялся на какой то детский Пиксель тв, хотя надпись старая. интересно это с концами?


 http://focus.ua/society/227059/

----------


## rakywok

> http://focus.ua/society/227059/


 спасибо, печаль....

----------


## xxx

на маг 250 пропала программа передач, с 20.04 (по ходу обновляли прошивку, т.к. зависла приставка, ребутнул по питанию, и очень долго загружалась)

----------


## WannaBe

Прошивка не обновлялась - по-прежнему стоит версия 0.2.12-r2 (мартовская), но телепрограмма тоже пропала.

По-видимому, что-то с сервером, с которого приставка эту программу берет.

----------


## WannaBe

Если вдруг кому-то нужны старые Амины 110, продаю две приставки + кабель "Amino -> S-Video+3RCA"

----------


## sasha_d99

> Если вдруг кому-то нужны старые Амины 110, продаю две приставки + кабель "Amino -> S-Video+3RCA"


 Сколько денег?

----------


## Bиталий

> но телепрограмма тоже пропала


 Последнее время вообще ТВ работает отвратно. То "подвисает" на пару секунд то "сыплет" картинку. Самопроизвольно меняется язык меню, еще тв программа пропала (уже появилось)
Оставлял заявку, стало получше а потом снова те же проблемы.



> На MAG доступ по Wi-Fi к домашней сети настраивается проще простого...


 Супер! Если бы не форум, так и не узнал бы)

----------


## CHDS

Вопрос назрел. Как я понимаю, из HD каналов у нас сейчас только евроспорт? вопрос: почему он транслируется со стереозвуком? куда девается 5.1?

----------


## Galleon

> Вопрос назрел. Как я понимаю, из HD каналов у нас сейчас только евроспорт? вопрос: почему он транслируется со стереозвуком? куда девается 5.1?


 а с чего вы взяли что у евроспорта 5.1  :smileflag:  есть ещё спорт 1 вроде, и он тоже со стереозвуком

----------


## CHDS

http://www.hdclub.ua/hdtv/sport1
http://www.hdclub.ua/hdtv/eurosport-hd

больше я нигде НИКАКОЙ информации по аудио-дорожкам спорт1 не нашел. про евроспорт, правда, пишут, что 5.1 доступен лишь на английском (счас вот наткнулся на ссылку)

просто мне на этой почве очень интересно, что будет, если появится таки канал с 5.1 - дадут ли такую дорожку нам

----------


## desertwind

у меня у одного кнопка "двигать" каналы (синяя) неактивна на маг-250? три остальных активные и работают, а эта нет. в меню выбора каналов при просмотре.

----------


## Galleon

> http://www.hdclub.ua/hdtv/sport1
> http://www.hdclub.ua/hdtv/eurosport-hd
> 
> больше я нигде НИКАКОЙ информации по аудио-дорожкам спорт1 не нашел. про евроспорт, правда, пишут, что 5.1 доступен лишь на английском (счас вот наткнулся на ссылку)
> 
> просто мне на этой почве очень интересно, что будет, если появится таки канал с 5.1 - дадут ли такую дорожку нам


 у спорт 1 звук обычная mp3 с битрейтом 192кб  :smileflag:

----------


## WannaBe

desertwind, на MAG можно упорядочивать только "избранные" каналы, а кнопка "Двигать" станет активной только в режиме "Списка":

Общий способ:
1) Будучи в режиме сортировки "По номеру" либо "По имени" _(режимы сортировки переключаются зеленой кнопкой "Сортировка")_ пометить все необходимые каналы как "Избранные" _(поставить курсор на каждый необходимый канал и нажать желтую кнопку "Избранное" - напротив него появится звездочка; повторное нажатие желтой кнопки уберет канал из избранного)_
2) Переключиться в режим *сортировки* "Только избранное" _(нажав зеленую кнопку и выбрав соответствующий пункт)_ (появится список помеченных каналов)
4) на время настройки перейти в режим *отображения* "Список"_ (красной кнопкой)_
3) в этом режиме синяя кнопка "Двигать" станет активной


Но, так как приставка запоминает порядок добавления каналов в Избранное, есть более простой и быстрый способ:

1) (для удобства) предварительно составить список каналов на бумаге
2) помечать каналы как "избранные" (желтой кнопкой) в том порядке, в котором они должны стоять в итоге (от первого к последнему)
- для ускорения поиска каналов в списке на пульте есть кнопки PageUp и PageDown.
3) после добавления всех каналов в "Избранное" нужно переключиться зеленой кнопкой в соответствующий режим *сортировки* ("Только избранное")
4) в нем все каналы окажутся в том порядке, в котором их помечали (желтой кнопкой)
5) если все-таки нужно передвинуть какие-либо каналы, нужно перейти в режим *отображения* "Список" (красной кнопкой), чтоб стала активна кнопка "Двигать"


Не очевидно, но достаточно просто.

----------


## CHDS

> у спорт 1 звук обычная mp3 с битрейтом 192кб


 это у нас или у первоисточника? откуда инфа?

----------


## rakywok

> у меня у одного кнопка "двигать" каналы (синяя) неактивна на маг-250? три остальных активные и работают, а эта нет. в меню выбора каналов при просмотре.


 я вообще не знаю что с этой приставкой. зависает по несколько раз на день. особенно часто, почти сразу после того как её включаешь. уже задолбались перезагружать. надо наверное звонить в поддержку, менять её или что.

----------


## Galleon

> это у нас или у первоисточника? откуда инфа?


 это со спутника такой сигнал идет...

----------


## Galleon

> я вообще не знаю что с этой приставкой. зависает по несколько раз на день. особенно часто, почти сразу после того как её включаешь. уже задолбались перезагружать. надо наверное звонить в поддержку, менять её или что.


 ты свисток вайфая отключи если у тебя есть, должно помочь  :smileflag:

----------


## rakywok

> ты свисток вайфая отключи если у тебя есть, должно помочь


 не, не ставил.

----------


## etonoyan

так поставь ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## WannaBe

> ты свисток вайфая отключи если у тебя есть, должно помочь


 Вот что я никогда не мог понять: почему "свисток"?

Wi-Fi-свисток, Bluetooth-свисток...


Ладно, можно понять, почему в английском языке используют термин "Dongle" - в начале так называли аппаратный ключ к ПО (подключается к COM/USB-порту, без него ПО не запускается), позже название перешло и на Wi-Fi/Bluetooth-адаптеры, так как, во-первых, внешне эти устройства похожи, во-вторых, Wi-Fi-Dongle "позволяет получить доступ" к Wi-Fi-сети (точно так же как Software-protection dongle "позволяет получить доступ" к защищаемой таким образом программе).

Но почему у нас "свисток"? Внешне Wi-Fi-адаптер похож на свисток не больше, чем на ластик или губную гармошку, и уж тем более на флешку, и функцию "выпускания воздуха с назойливым звуком" не выполняет.

----------


## fatman

ну почему ж не выполняет, выполняет. Когда дуешь в конектор, то через две дырочки выходит дуемое с посвистыванием  :smileflag: 
но в любом варианте - сравни формы USB-конектора и воздухоприемного отверстия у приведенных тобой же свистков. Неужели не находишь ничего общего?

----------


## Denseal

> я вообще не знаю что с этой приставкой. зависает по несколько раз на день. особенно часто, почти сразу после того как её включаешь. уже задолбались перезагружать. надо наверное звонить в поддержку, менять её или что.


 тоже самое и у меня

----------


## Vader

> Вот что я никогда не мог понять: почему "свисток"?


 Аналогично.
Но когда тебе каждый третий ИТ-шник говорит именно это слово, то
хочешь не хочешь, но приходится тоже переходить на такую терминологию 

Это как в анеке про китайский взлом сервера пантагона:
на 100500-й раз сервер согласился, что пароль мао-цзедун!
%)

Есть правда одна из версий. 
"Свистеть" на неформальном языке радистов может означать что то типа "излучать в эфир".

----------


## rakywok

СТБ, у всех перестало работать?

----------


## CHDS

> СТБ, у всех перестало работать?


 в Киеве гроза. СТБ вырубалось даже в эфире (тоже со спутника берут).
так что все ок, не переживайте

----------


## rakywok

> в Киеве гроза. СТБ вырубалось даже в эфире (тоже со спутника берут).
> так что все ок, не переживайте


 тогда ладно, смотрю в инете онлайн.

----------


## CHDS

> тогда ладно, смотрю в инете онлайн.


 меня правда настораживает, что эфир работает. может на наземку переключились.
ну да ладно, надеюсь спохватятся и починят.
как и спорт-1 (401 который)

----------


## Alexey

Подскажите может кто слышал что-то с Видеоклубом вообще делать собираются? Всеже обидно 903 фильма висит уже 2 месяца а у соседей вон 5500+ шт. и добавляютсся постоянно. Я когда подключался вроде говорили, что скоро его должны полностью обновить (переделать)...

----------


## CHDS

> Подскажите может кто слышал что-то с Видеоклубом вообще делать собираются? Всеже обидно 903 фильма висит уже 2 месяца а у соседей вон 5500+ шт. и добавляютсся постоянно. Я когда подключался вроде говорили, что скоро его должны полностью обновить (переделать)...


 У соседей - это у инфомира, что ли? прочитайте ветку, там свои косяки) у людей 404 выскакивает на некоторых фильмах. (правда вроде пофиксили)
хотя да, согласен, надо бы чтоб добавили фильмов

----------


## CHDS

Народ, а никто не знает, что с 401? есть шансы, что его до завтра включат?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

пора бы...интересно,что программу передач светят,а самого канала нет,кажись больше недели

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

уррраааа! состоялось  :smileflag: ...и качество получше...смотрим  спорт1 (401тест)..и по русски

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

...не знаю....мож у меня галюники,но картинка стала гораздо качественнее.....я правда смотрю на 23...а бабушка 32....(ей до лампады качество  :smileflag: ...).....а вот я заметил чёткость...опять же моё личное зрелище  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexey

> смотрим  спорт1 (401тест)


 Спасибо любимому прову за возможность смотреть чемпионат в HD! В Июне будет особенно пользоваться спросом!

----------


## CHDS

до июня несколько каналов грозились перейти на HD, мне интересно насколько быстро они появятся у комстара.
а еще виасат грозился запустить HD, интересно, насколько нам реально получить соотв. каналы, пусть даже и за доп. денежки

----------


## fatman

> Спасибо любимому прову за возможность смотреть чемпионат в HD! В Июне будет особенно пользоваться спросом!


 а разве спорт1 HD будет показывать евро ?

----------


## mikron69

> а разве спорт1 HD будет показывать евро ?


 Будет.

----------


## fatman

ну тогда ништяк. Тогда вопрос о где смотреть евро - отпадает, и "футбол HD" уже не надо нам

----------


## Vader

> Будет.


 Если Спорт-1 это российский канал, то ничего не получится.

----------


## fatman

почему?

----------


## CHDS

Я нигде не нашел упоминания, что у Российского Спорт1 есть право транслировать матчи Евро-2012. Только отборочные, которые уже прошли
Посему Футболы все еще актуальны

----------


## Vader

Давайте пойдем от обратного.

Ахметов на пару с кем то еще за очень большое бабло купил права на трансляцию в украине.
И тут вдруг какой то российский канал предлагает смотреть все то же самое, но еще и 
с комментариями к примеру Уткина... размечтались 

Правда есть одна лазейка. Купить на 1 месяц в Европе какой то ott сервис. 
Заодно и сразу в ХД качестве...надо поспрошать

----------


## CHDS

*Shurik79*,
по поводу всего.

У меня Mag-250. Канал переключается сразу, картинка грузится секунды 2-3. Я не очень понимаю. что Вы имеете в виду под "переключается". Если приставка тормозит с клацаньем каналов - у меня оно сразу переключается, а вот сам канал грузится несколько секунд.
Также хотелось бы уточнить чем и как подключена приставка к телеку, какие настройки в Настройки->Видео
У меня там режим видеовыхода 1080p-60
Графическое разрешение: 1280х720
Остальное выключено
Приставка подключена по HDMI
Прошивка та же, что и у Вас. и да, она сама обновляется, когда выкладывают новые

----------


## Shurik79

> *Shurik79*,
> по поводу всего.
> 
> У меня Mag-250. Канал переключается сразу, картинка грузится секунды 2-3. Я не очень понимаю. что Вы имеете в виду под "переключается". Если приставка тормозит с клацаньем каналов - у меня оно сразу переключается, а вот сам канал грузится несколько секунд.
> Также хотелось бы уточнить чем и как подключена приставка к телеку, какие настройки в Настройки->Видео
> У меня там режим видеовыхода 1080p-60
> Графическое разрешение: 1280х720
> Остальное выключено
> Приставка подключена по HDMI
> Прошивка та же, что и у Вас. и да, она сама обновляется, когда выкладывают новые


 Я имел в виду именно загрузку канала(картинки). Переключается то он моментально. На Инфомире загрузка картинки практически моментально, редко бывало 1с. Режим стоит PAL, разр.1280х720, один телек HDMI, второй тюльпаны, переключение одинаковое.

----------


## sasha_d99

У меня одного тк футбол поменял разрешение экрана???

----------


## injek

у меня тоже

----------


## fatman

то есть поменял? каким стал?

----------


## sasha_d99

> то есть поменял? каким стал?


 Картинка обрезанная, не на весь экран! Сверху и снизу черные полосы!

----------


## fatman

а телевизор какого формата?

----------


## sasha_d99

16:9 диогональ 32" 
В настройках тюнера тоже стоит 16:9

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Картинка обрезанная, не на весь экран! Сверху и снизу черные полосы!


 ерунда!!!....у меня сейчас стало так:....ск.не нажимай самую нижнюю левую кнопку,меняется лишь размер ,но все одно на весь экран,и без искажения футболистов и прочего....т.е. как понимаю готовятся к ЕВРО... :smileflag: ....16:9.....32*....и 23*....

так шо пилите тёзка...пилите

----------


## Alexey

Афигеть. Футбол в HD появился 
Теперь уже 2шт футбола в HD! Даже если по "Спорт1" не будет Евро с Уткиным. Можно будет смотреть с укр. коментатором, но зато в HD  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

да вроде бы не HD пока еще, просто аспект-ратио стало 16:9

----------


## Vader

> Афигеть. Футбол в HD появился 
> Теперь уже 2шт футбола в HD! Даже если по "Спорт1" не будет Евро с Уткиным. Можно будет смотреть с укр. коментатором, но зато в HD


 Я не против украинских комментаторов, но у российских опыта поболее.
Наши часто мямлят, сыпят никому не нужные банальности и 
увлекаются обсуждением футбольной удачи.

Кстати, до сих пор нет четкого пруфа будет или не будет у нас у всех Евро2012 в ХД...

Дедлайн для этой темы завтра-послезастра. Если будет глухо собираю 
чемоданы  и в европу. Шутка...  :smileflag: 

ps. Не, ну ладно, не будет ХД будем разбавлять картинку пивом  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

спорт1 HD может быть поможет спасти страну от массовой эмиграции  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

> спорт1 HD может быть поможет спасти страну от массовой эмиграции


 Вы когда пишете "Спорт 1 HD", уточняйте, про который Вы говорите - российский или украинйский)
Украинский Спорт-1 Комстар не транслирует)

----------


## fatman

украинского спорт1 в HD и не существует
а я про этот

----------


## CHDS

*fatman*,
исправляюсь. на российском спорт-1 будет трансляция чемпионата - можно видеть по программе. радуемся, народ)

----------


## fatman

это знаете мне напоминает одну историю, когда М.Веллер написал свою "Ножик Сережи Довлатова", а после того, как всякие совершенно не врубились в смысл повести, выпустил "Не ножик Не сережи Не Довлатова", содержавшую примерно того же объема пояснения к самой повести.
 расставлю акценты, чтоб мысль стала ясней



> украинского спорт1 *в HD* и не существует


 --- в этой фразе я не имел в виду, что украинского спорт1 канала не существует в природе, я подчеркнул тот факт, что он не вещает в HD



> а я про этот


 --- ну а тут наверно достаточно глянуть на анонсируемую телепрограмму, чтобы все вопросы о наличии прав отпали сами, оставив лишь один вопрос: будет или нет кодироваться видеоряд на время самих матчей

----------


## CHDS

*fatman*,
да я, вроде как, поправил сообщение. простите, если что

----------


## fatman

> *fatman*,
> да я, вроде как, поправил сообщение. простите, если что


  да  все нормально  :smileflag:

----------


## Vader

Ан нет... по российскому Спорт-1 таки транслируют Евро2012.
Комментаторы конечно чуточку молоды, но что поделаешь...

Кстати, приятно видеть , когда Чех за Чехов играет  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

да, комменты пионеры какие-то, твитер, вконтакти - кому оно надо при просмотре футбола

----------


## Vader

> да, комменты пионеры какие-то, твитер, вконтакти - кому оно надо при просмотре футбола


 Второй тайм посмотрел по ТРК Футбол. 
Придется обменять ХД на Уткина  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

вот и жена моя, домохозяйка, говорит : соединить бы картинку Спорт1 HD со звуком ТРК Футбол - и ничего было бы не надо

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

а разьве *ФУТБОЛ* не HD ?......там Уткин вчера вёл репортаж  :smileflag:

----------


## Vader

> а разьве *ФУТБОЛ* не HD ?......там Уткин вчера вёл репортаж


 Не, там вроде не ХД. На большой диагонали когда переключаешься с ХД на СД 
сразу бросается в глаза. 

Если я правильно помню, то ты смотришь на ~26''? 
Для твоего варианта 16:9 SD это более, чем достаточно.

Я на 40'' тоже смотрел второй тайм по Футболу и особо не парился.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

да,смотрю на 23"(мой монитор+ТВ).....дело в том,что пара дней назад,переключая на пульте приставки самую нижнию слева,изменяется лишь размер...но на весь экран без искажений,перед этим было в расширенном растягивало лишь по горизонтали.......вот я и подумал шо HD......конечно всё устраивает,если добавить что чуть слеповат, то  разницы не наблюдается  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

это канал стал показывать в широкоформате  :smileflag:  а кому надо хд, берите виасат, там есть футбол в хд  :smileflag:

----------


## rakywok

а кто подскажет, спорт1 идёт HD? так как картинка у него намного красивее, чем у футбола.(футбол+ у меня нет)
где сборную сегодня смотреть, в общем))))

----------


## fatman

кэп подказывает, что спорт1HD идет в HD

----------


## rakywok

> кэп подказывает, что спорт1HD идет в HD


 ну у меня, нет там таких букв как *HD*, просто *спорт1* пишется, так что))))

----------


## fatman

знаичт от тебя скрывают правду!

----------


## fatman

спорт1 - раз
спорт1 - два
ты о каком?

----------


## rakywok

> знаичт от тебя скрывают правду!


 ))))) а у всех, так плоховато показывает энимал планет?

----------


## rakywok

> спорт1 - раз
> спорт1 - два
> ты о каком?


  второй, он у меня и идёт как тестовый!

----------


## Batyanya

у меня подключены все каналы (вроде 126), но я в упор не могу найти спорт1..что значит идет как тестовый?..где эти тестовые каналы искать..из НД у меня только евроспорт и еще какой то "тонис" что ли...

у меня амино-130..выключал..что то прошивалось, но новых каналов не обнаружил..

п.с. в принципе, вчера на канале "футбол" Вацко очень хорошо откомментил...

----------


## CHDS

У меня маг-250, спорт1 идет 401-м каналом, название у него "test".
Комментатор на Спорт1 - убожество. Фамилии путает, колкости всякие и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## fatman

пионер какой-то, дитя веб2.0, взрощенное на твитере

----------


## rakywok

> *У меня маг-250, спорт1 идет 401-м каналом, название у него "test".*
> Комментатор на Спорт1 - убожество. Фамилии путает, колкости всякие и т.д. и т.п.


  всё так и есть.
да, мы угорали вчера с этого товарища.
а кто-то подскажет, канал не пропадёт хоть до конца Евро? ну или если что, его оставят в Семейном+?

----------


## Galleon

> знаичт от тебя скрывают правду!


 не, просто у канала спорт 1 на 2 канала один логотип, и понять где хд а где сд можно только визуально

----------


## WannaBe

> У меня маг-250, спорт1 идет 401-м каналом, название у него "test".
> Комментатор на Спорт1 - убожество. Фамилии путает, колкости всякие и т.д. и т.п.


 Специально поставил вчера два канала (Футбол и Спорт1) рядом: по Футболу украинский комментатор тараторит комментарии к игре, делится какими-то интересными фактами об игроках, клубах и матчах - еле успевает воздух набирать 

Переключаю на Спорт1 - а там только гул трибун, и игроки в тишине бегают  Комментатор только через минуту проснулся, назвал одну фамилию, извинился, назвал другую, и снова тишина. Ну его в баню этот HD с таким комментатором.

----------


## Matroc

у меня одного постоянно сыпется картинка на 401 Test, спорт1? что можно сделать?

в копилку Уткина, он тоже тот еще мудак, называть российских футболистов русскими.
да и юмор его далеко не для трансляции на всю страну.

----------


## CHDS

> у меня одного постоянно сыпется картинка на 401 Test, спорт1? что можно сделать?


 сыпется у всех (я уже видел жалобы, да и у меня сыпется). почему - здесь еще не говорили. что сделать - не скажу.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

парни! зря ворчите....ТЕСТ!!!  :smileflag:  как по мне,меня устраивает комент  на русском,потому как слушать наших украинцев...иногда просто тошнит, от коверкания языка....прям как в Одессе....лучшебы уж на иврите коментировали,тогда бы точно ничего не понял  :smileflag:

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> у меня одного постоянно сыпется картинка на 401 Test, спорт1? что можно сделать?
> 
> в копилку Уткина, он тоже тот еще мудак, называть российских футболистов русскими.
> да и юмор его далеко не для трансляции на всю страну.


 Синявский с Озеровым,не скоро появятся.....кто слушал Синявского по радио?....это был шедевр!!!

----------


## Batyanya

я так понимаю все эти каналы за 400 с припиской "тест" идут только на маг-250?, потому что на моей амино-130 ни фига нету...каналы идут по кругу из тех что есть..в ручную на 401 и другие оно не переключает...126 каналов и все (

----------


## Batyanya

> в копилку Уткина, он тоже тот еще мудак,


 в топку Уткина..Черданцев рулит )))
http://youtu.be/ivHFeIHrUA4

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> я так понимаю все эти каналы за 400 с припиской "тест" идут только на маг-250?, потому что на моей амино-130 ни фига нету...каналы идут по кругу из тех что есть..в ручную на 401 и другие оно не переключает...126 каналов и все (


  у моей бабки АМИНА 110....есть  :smileflag: ....прошивку обновлял???

----------


## Batyanya

> у моей бабки АМИНА 110....есть ....прошивку обновлял???


 насколько помню она сама обновляется, когда ее включаешь в сеть 220

----------


## rakywok

> насколько помню она сама обновляется, когда ее включаешь в сеть 220


 ну это если выключаешь  :smileflag:

----------


## Batyanya

> ну это если выключаешь


 и даже слово волшебное говорил - пожалуйста

----------


## rakywok

жесть как спорт1 сыпит!!!

----------


## desertwind

это да... я в итоге по сети через сопкаст смотрел. тот же спорт1 качество почти то же, правда иногда притормаживало, но не часто

----------


## rakywok

> это да... я в итоге по сети через сопкаст смотрел. тот же спорт1 качество почти то же, правда иногда притормаживало, но не часто


 я на Украину переключил, качество не то, но.....

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

у меня вчера вообще всё отвалилось...блин у бабы на 110 всё ок,а у меня 0.....звоню в Т/П (предварительно у себя всё проверил)...дозвонился,заработало....перепрошивка опять сменилась,,,,потом вдруг звук пропал (по кабелю HDMI)пытался шото настраивать,всё по аглицки....плюнул,перезагрузил комп и приставку,всё появилось!!!......чудеса  :smileflag:

----------


## Stroitel PV

Добрый Всем. Не могу разобраться по деньгам ,что выгоднее Черное море или Стрим. Интернет Стрим ,кабельное Черное море.Интересует просто телевидение

----------


## rakywok

зашёл к товарищу и у него дома Виасат. был включён канал футбол, с этой жёлтой загаргулиной над Ф, так вот по ходу канал идёт в HD, так как картинка от нашего труба как отличается.
 реально похоже на тот, что быт тестовый Спорт1.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

похоже то оно похоже...а сыплется???

----------


## injek

Подскажите в приставке маг 250 мини можно ли создать свой список каналов!?

----------


## CHDS

Скажите, а есть шанс, что добавят каналов, а то ТВ давно уже не выдерживает конкуренции, особенно в плане HD?
Особенно когда из HD остались Тонис и Евроспорт)

----------


## desertwind

> Подскажите в приставке маг 250 мини можно ли создать свой список каналов!?


 можно посредством добавления в избранное. как добавишь - в той последовательности в списке избранного и будет

----------


## s1

Подскажите пожалуйста, а были ли в этой ветке первопроходцы по поводу "воткнуть" плей-лист IPTV от "Стрим" в HD плеера, например в Dune или Egreat. Очень интересует эта тема, т.к. любого "видео по запросу" в разы больше в онлайне на тех же Dune и Egreat, а играться множеством пультов уже очень надоело. К тому же в родном софте HD плееров IPTV является штатной функцией!!! Если кто-то уже этим занимался или может заняться - пожалуйста, отпишитесь.

----------


## dedmazai

> Подскажите пожалуйста, а были ли в этой ветке первопроходцы по поводу "воткнуть" плей-лист IPTV от "Стрим" в HD плеера, например в Dune или Egreat. Очень интересует эта тема, т.к. любого "видео по запросу" в разы больше в онлайне на тех же Dune и Egreat, а играться множеством пультов уже очень надоело. К тому же в родном софте HD плееров IPTV является штатной функцией!!! Если кто-то уже этим занимался или может заняться - пожалуйста, отпишитесь.


 У Стрима нет плей-листа в таком виде как для медиаплейеров. Так не получится.

----------


## injek

> можно посредством добавления в избранное. как добавишь - в той последовательности в списке избранного и будет


 И это сильно опечаливает!

----------


## injek

А вот ещё вопрос: Списки каналов Амина 110 и Маг 250 мини сильно отличаются?

----------


## Alex.z

> И это сильно опечаливает!


 Можно и впоследствии менять порядок каналов в избранном. Надо переключиться в режим отображения "СПИСОК" и использовать кнопку "ДВИГАТЬ".

----------


## Johnny_od

Спорт 1 (401 тест) показывает черный экран ,а сегодня вообще пропал...

----------


## CHDS

> Спорт 1 (401 тест) показывает черный экран ,а сегодня вообще пропал...


 он не сегодня пропал. его нет еще со дня до финала евро-2012. источник канала пропал и канала не стало.
интересно, к кому обращаться, чтобы добавили каналов, а то мне кажется, что хуже, чем у комстара, набора канал нету ни у одного инет-провайдера теперь

----------


## xxx

сегодня перезагрузил приставку маг250 и сейчас при переключении каналов показывает полосу загрузки, раздражает немного...

----------


## rakywok

> сегодня перезагрузил приставку маг250 и сейчас при переключении каналов показывает полосу загрузки, раздражает немного...


 тоже вчера заметил, данное новшество...

----------


## cake

> А вот ещё вопрос: Списки каналов Амина 110 и Маг 250 мини сильно отличаются?


 только на те что в HD т.е. на 2 или 3, еще разный список видео по запросу

----------


## cake

> сейчас при переключении каналов показывает полосу загрузки, раздражает немного...


 наверно обновили прошивку
было бы неплохо список изменений в студию... интересно решен вопрос с wi fi свистком

----------


## CHDS

Народ, есть идеи, как обратить на себя внимание по поводу каналов ТВ? Я вчера САНА+ каналы видел - там больше HD чем у нас. Обидно(

----------


## etonoyan

> наверно обновили прошивку
> ... интересно решен вопрос с wi fi свистком


 думаю решен, по крайней мере у меня свисток стал работать намного стабильнее.

----------


## rakywok

> Народ, есть идеи, как обратить на себя внимание по поводу каналов ТВ? Я вчера САНА+ каналы видел - там больше HD чем у нас. Обидно(


 хороший вопрос. каналов реально мало, хоть у меня и самый простой пакет Семейный+, но смотреть нечего, а HD каналов всего....0

----------


## CHDS

> хороший вопрос. каналов реально мало, хоть у меня и самый простой пакет Семейный+, но смотреть нечего, а HD каналов всего....0


 мне кажется, Tonis HD у Вас должен быть. Он в начале списке (у меня 21ый)

----------


## rakywok

> мне кажется, Tonis HD у Вас должен быть. Он в начале списке (у меня 21ый)


 я его и не писал, так как пишется *тест*, ну и канал конечно не предел мечтаний...

----------


## ghost_od

а такой распространенный канал как "Домашний" предвидится в трансляции?

----------


## WannaBe

> наверно обновили прошивку
> было бы неплохо список изменений в студию... интересно решен вопрос с wi fi свистком


 Прошивка пока не обновлялась - все та же мартовская 0.2.12-r2-250.

А полоса загрузки (для процесса длиной в ЦЕЛЫХ 3 секунды) - абсолютно бесполезная функция. Действительно действует на нервы.

----------


## BagOC

> Прошивка пока не обновлялась - все та же мартовская 0.2.12-r2-250.
> 
> А полоса загрузки (для процесса длиной в ЦЕЛЫХ 3 секунды) - абсолютно бесполезная функция. Действительно действует на нервы.


 Попробуйте в "Настройки -> Расширенные настройки" выставить Буферизацию в 0 (по умолчанию она по моему 3).

----------


## WannaBe

У меня там и так 0 стоит (причем по умолчанию). Если увеличить это значение, появится задержка (равная заданному значению) еще до появления этой полосы загрузки.

Слово "ЦЕЛЫХ" в моем сообщении говорило не о том, что задержка при переключении каналов чересчур велика (хотя меньшая задержка очень бы меня порадовала), а о том, что для процесса, занимающего 3 секунды, полоса загрузки не нужна (это был сарказм).

----------


## Galleon

спорт 1 скорее всего пропал из-за того, что платформа окончательно вырубила свой транспондер, теперь канал надо брать или у триколора или у нтв

----------


## cake

кстати на AMINO 110 процесс переключения каналов длится в 2 раза меньше, хотя по идее должно быть наоборот

----------


## etonoyan

новый MAG 250?
в 250 подобное меню есть....

----------


## CHDS

*etonoyan*,
а что Вас удивляет? Ну сделали на экспорт, молодцы

----------


## etonoyan

нет, не на экспорт, у нас в городе уже продают...

вот мне и интересно:
это теже плюшки что и в 250?
если нет то Комстар поддерживает?

----------


## CHDS

> нет, не на экспорт, у нас в городе уже продают...
> 
> вот мне и интересно:
> это теже плюшки что и в 250?
> если нет то Комстар поддерживает?


 я думаю, можно сделать отличным центром для тенетовского телевидения с их подставой с каналами (на компе список каналов гораздо больше, чем на приставке, в рамках базовой оплаты)
ну или просто как медиа-плеер купить)
но вообще, (насколько я понял) это тот же маг-250 с тем же порталом и прочим-прочим-прочим

----------


## etonoyan

> но вообще, (насколько я понял) это тот же маг-250 с тем же порталом и прочим-прочим-прочим


  и я об том  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

> и я об том


 ну все эти приставки поддерживают так называемый портал сталкер, который каждый провайдер может кастомайзить под себя. А в этой приставке только внутренний портал, что отвязывает ее от поддержки каким-либо конкретным интернет-провайдером. есть ссылка на IPTV-плейлист и соответствующий поток - тогда добро пожаловать) в нашем случае, скорее всего, данная приставка будет бесполезна как IPTV-плеер, если конечно не брать IPTV где-то в инете

----------


## fatman

в вашем случае у вас просто нет плейлиста с адресами каналом. Но использовать внутренние возможности приставки как например медиаплеера с доступом до хранилища через uPNP посредством дополнительного WiFi USB адаптера вполне доступно и вам, беднягам стримовцам

----------


## etonoyan

> в вашем случае у вас просто нет плейлиста с адресами каналом. Но использовать внутренние возможности приставки как например медиаплеера с доступом до хранилища через uPNP посредством дополнительного WiFi USB адаптера вполне доступно и вам, беднягам стримовцам


 бедняги стримовцы внутренние возможности как например медиаплеера с помощью WiFi USB адаптера давно используют....
еще хотелось бы напрямую на ТВ смотреть фильмы например с ex.ua...
а Тенет что-то подобное предлагает?

----------


## fatman

ну так маги в прошивках ранее 212-release (беты иными словами) и так поддерживали воспроизведение с ex.ua. Правда вот выпуски тех бет совпали по времени с предъявами на сам ex.ua и недоступностью контента, и надо понимать дабы не заморачиваться с таким нестабильным ресурсом, да еще и которому дело шьют, от греха подальше Телетек просто убрал поддержку ex.ua со своих платформ. И причем тут какой бы ни был провайдер, скажи мне?

----------


## WannaBe

> бедняги стримовцы внутренние возможности как например медиаплеера с помощью WiFi USB адаптера давно используют....


 И завидуют той скорости, на которой в рекламном ролике (начиная с 5:17) читаются ресурсы домашней сети (по SAMBA). Вместо этого приходится мучиться с долгими задержками на чтение списка сетевых узлов и папок (любое другое беспроводное устройство их читает почти моментально). Не говоря уже о том, что из-за одновременного подключения по двум сетевым интерфейсам регулярно (раз в сутки) отваливается тв-программа и/или просмотр тв (из-за чего приходится перегружать приставку). Когда уже исправят эту проблему и обновят прошивку?!

Дополнительное беспроводное подключение (для использования функций сетевого плеера) в дополнение к основному проводному подключению (для использования IPTV) не сравнится с полноценной работой приставки на других провайдерах (когда для использования всех функций приставки достаточно простого проводного подключения к роутеру, которое даст и быстрый доступ в домашнюю сеть, и возможность использования IPTV).

----------


## CHDS

Народ, кто тут тщательно следит за каналами? Какие пропали? А то записей стало меньше
И это вместо того, чтобы добавить что-то и решить вопрос с HD-каналами (коих осталось 2)

----------


## xxx

спасибо что убрали полосу загрузки при переключение каналов.

----------


## CHDS

появилась стопка каналов, "подписка на которые отсутствует". это у меня таки "не совсем все" каналы или просто лаги с каналами?
предпологая, что каналов нет, у нас до сих пор худшее из оплачиваемых IPTV в городе

----------


## CHDS

Я тут написал в комстар письмецо. не думаю, что меня сильно будут бить, если я его сюда выложу




> Добрый день
> Скажите, когда можно ожидать добавления HD-каналов?
> И что за тестовые каналы с 401 по 410 (на почти все из которых у меня "отсутствует подписка", несмотря на то, что у меня полный пакет каналов)


 и ответ




> Добрый день,  HD пока что на стадии договоренности с представителями каналов!
> А каналы с 401 по 410 это каналы на вьетнамском языке, специально для них, они за доп плату!


 Спасибо комстару за ответ. Теперь перехожу в состояния ожидания) В остальном меня все устраивает.
Все то, что мне нужно от ТВ и интернета у меня есть

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

я вот тоже жду,когда наконец мне пересчет сделают....с какого то буя уже пол года берут 10 гр за пользование приставкой.....одна по акции бесплатно, а вторая моя выкупленная.....всё! завтра иду ругаться,,,ещё в апреле сказали: не волнуйтесь,пересчитаем...а воз и ныне там

----------


## WannaBe

Обновилась прошивка на приставках. Новая версия - *0.2.14-r2* (вроде бы от 19 октября - долго же она к нам шла).

Changelog на сайте инфомира следующий:



> Ядро:
> Не изменилось.
> 
> *Исправлен вылет при быстром переключении http каналов.*
> Исправлено наложение аудио дорожек при воспроизведении с помощью солюшена "ffmpeg".
> Исправлен вылет в lirc.
> Исправлено отсутствие звука на HDMI на некоторых телевизорах после частого переключения каналов.
> Исправлено отсутствие звука при воспроизведении некоторого контента.
> Значительно уменьшено потребление памяти в случае воспроизведения Apple HLS потоков с несколькими вариантами битрейта.
> ...


 В списке изменений к предыдущей версии (0.2.14) присутствовали также следующие пункты:



> ...
> Исправлены ошибки конфигурирования и работы WiFi сети.
> ...
> Сетевые папки отмонтируются при выходе из них.
> ...


 Вот сижу и гадаю, относится ли одно из выделенных изменений к ежедневным зависаниям (или пропаданием каналов), связанным с одновременной работой двух сетевых интерфейсов.

----------


## CHDS

Кто там про пимпу возле канала "СТБ" спрашивал? Судя по всему, Комстар прикручивает "Машину времени", покамест на СТБ. со вторника уже можно смотреть передачи в записи. но у СТБ время съеханое, так что не очень гладко выходит.
Думаю, не нужно объяснять, как пользоваться?
Интересно, после того, как услугу введут, ее сделают платной или комстар не такие жмоты, как тенет?

----------


## sasha_d99

Очень хотелось бы в это верить!!!

----------


## Alexey

Странно, что никто до сих пор тут не отметился ) со вчера "машина времени" где-то на 15 ти основных каналах! Работает отменно! Сегодня выдергивал из вчерашней программы самое интересное, и перематывая рекламу просматривал! Просто класс. Больше можно не перекачивать пропущенные передачи. Получилось даже начать смотреть передачу которая еще шла (тоесть "не сархивировалась") для этого надо включить предыдущую и перемотать в конец...
Интересно сколько хардов это обеспечивает  :smileflag: 
И еще конечно интересно, сколько будет архив. Наверное недельку...
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! Очень круто и удобно!

----------


## katusha75

Передачи доступны для отложенного просмотра в течении 48 часов  :smileflag:

----------


## vvalk

> со вчера "машина времени" где-то на 15 ти основных каналах!


 Я чуть мозг себе не взорвал, пытаясь отключить эту функцию. Жена говорит: "Дитё что-то наклацало и появились часики на некоторых каналах." Ну, думаю, отключу пока, а потом разберусь. А это, оказывается, не баг, а фича...

----------


## rakywok

вижу, но не пробовал включать( интуитивно понимаю как, ни не пробовал ещё), неизвестно, может платно....
*katusha75*, а в усадьбе Разумовского как инет раздают? а то вчера поставли роутер с вай-фаем и ловим сигнал Комстар, на пароле правда  :smileflag:

----------


## sasha_d99

Ребята скажите, а у всех канал "Перец" работает? У меня уже месяц темный экран!!!

----------


## sasha_d99

а у меня "машина времени" не работает!!! Приставка Амина 110

----------


## Galleon

> Ребята скажите, а у всех канал "Перец" работает? У меня уже месяц темный экран!!!


 перец вроде ушел на другой спутник, а в стриме с тв все печально, перенастроить проблема видать

----------


## Alexey

Заработал настоящий Time Shift (пауза, перемотка назад...) раньше можно было только "с предыдущей передачи" перемотать вперед. Нереально удобно. А еще ночью прошивка сама обновилась и появились (!) EX.UA OLL.TV и MEGOGO! Правда перые попытки посмотреть 720р и 1080р не увенчались успехом, шло рывками, видимо полосы не хватало. Но обычные рипы шли хорошо. Это реально лучше "Видео Архива"!

----------


## Galleon

вчера тоже смотрел на работу шифта, но мне кажется что там с временем глюки, включила мать сериал, по ощущениям там уже пол серии прошло

----------


## Denseal

А кто то разобрался как на EX.UA в поиске писать название искомого?

----------


## CHDS

*Denseal*,

на пульте есть магическая кнопочка с изображением клавиатуры...

----------


## Denseal

> *Denseal*,
> 
> на пульте есть магическая кнопочка с изображением клавиатуры...


 1. Наверное зависит от пульта.
2. У меня таковой не было.
3. На своем пульте методом тыка нашел как нижнюю, правую ("а.").

----------


## Seth Gecko

> *Denseal*,
> 
> на пульте есть магическая кнопочка с изображением клавиатуры...


 Кому-то пригодится.

----------


## rakywok

может кто подскажет?! с вечера приставку не выключаю, сегодня утром включаю ТВ и вылазит сообщение, как я понимаю именно с ТВ, а не с приставки. такое в рамочке и в нём, *куча вопросительных знаков и comstar.ua* и через пару секунд пропало. что это могло быть?

----------


## Seth Gecko

> может кто подскажет?! с вечера приставку не выключаю, сегодня утром включаю ТВ и вылазит сообщение, как я понимаю именно с ТВ, а не с приставки. такое в рамочке и в нём, *куча вопросительных знаков и comstar.ua* и через пару секунд пропало. что это могло быть?


 Глюк, помогает ресет приставки по питанию. Случается очень редко.

----------


## WannaBe

> куча вопросительных знаков и comstar.ua


 Вот эта картина маслом?



Тоже сегодня заметил при выходе из режима ожидания  :hz: 
Одно нажатие на [Exit] на пульте - и сообщение исчезло.




> А кто то разобрался как на EX.UA в поиске писать название искомого?


 Да хоть клавиатуру подключите. MAGи отлично работают с разного рода USB-устройствами от флешек и кардридеров до манипуляторов.
А на сигналы с клавиатуры приставка реагирует гораздо быстрее, чем на сигналы с пульта.

А с помощью bluetooth-клавиатуры можно будет прямо с дивана приставкой управлять.

А вводить текст на экранной клавиатуре с помощью курсорных кнопок пульта (точно как на древних игровых приставках Dendi) - это то еще удовольствие...

Непонятно только, почему нельзя вводить текст с помощью алфавитно-цифровых клавиш пульта - как на телефонах. Все кнопки перещелкал - так и не получается заставить пульт вместо цифр вводить буквы, указанные на цифровых кнопках пульта.




> Кому-то пригодится.


 А есть сейчас программируемые пульты (как на картинке)?
Сколько стоят?

А то у меня при смене MAG200 на MAG250 забрали программируемый (был с одной из старых MAG200) и дали с обеими MAG250 вот такие пульты:


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*

----------


## rakywok

ага, именно эта картинка. значит не с ТВ всё же. 
думал, может он Комстар каким-то макаром сам видит.

----------


## Batyanya

я так понял на AminoNet 130 все эти новые прелести как нынче на MAG250 - не работают?

----------


## Galleon

wannabe я когда звонил в комстар там были в шоке что такое пульт к магу  :smileflag:  купил в инфомире, процедура геморная, долгая, но за 60 рублей я счастливый обладатель пульта

----------


## dementiy0476

> Вот эта картина маслом?
> 
> Тоже сегодня заметил при выходе из режима ожидания 
> Одно нажатие на [Exit] на пульте - и сообщение исчезло.
> ... 
> А есть сейчас программируемые пульты (как на картинке)?
> Сколько стоят?
> ...


 Возможно это было сообщение Комстара по типу сообщений спутниковых провайдеров типа ТриколорТВ... Но было как-то некорректно отображено приставками. Это как версия.
По пультам- вот человек верно говорит: 



> wannabe я когда *звонил в комстар там были в шоке* что такое пульт к магу  купил в инфомире, процедура геморная, долгая, но за 60 рублей я счастливый обладатель пульта


 http://www.aurahd.tv/ru/accessories/
Кстати, звоню в техподдержку Комстар, говорю, мол моя аура после их новой прошивки с EXом и Мегого, не показывает ТВ, так они вообще не в курсе (типа), что за аура такая, руками разводят...

----------


## rakywok

вылезло сегодня читаемым, типа приведи друга и получи 200грн!

----------


## WannaBe

Точно:

 ==> 

Таки работает техподдержка ТВ

----------


## Kariatida

Скажите, а видеоклуб у всех пустой?
А то мы прямо страдаем - привыкло дите на ночь посмотреть Золушку

----------


## Galleon

> Скажите, а видеоклуб у всех пустой?
> А то мы прямо страдаем - привыкло дите на ночь посмотреть Золушку


 сейчас в приставке реализован доступ к ex.ua, зачем вам видеоклуб?

----------


## WannaBe

EX-UA - та еще мусорная свалка, да еще и с корявейшим поиском - это как торренты (даже хуже), ими удобно пользоваться только на компьютере

А выбирать, что бы такого посмотреть (не зная заранее названия), с помощью приставочного клиента EX.UA просто не представляется возможным.

Клиенты MeGoGo и OLL.TV хоть как-то подходят для использования на TV.
EX-UA в теперешнем виде не подходит абсолютно.

В 9 случаях из 10 можно быстрее найти что-то на торрентах, выбрать лучшее качество, скачать и записать на флешку (либо кинуть в доступную по сети папку), чем ковыряться с пультом и экранной клавиатурой по ex.ua в приставке.

----------


## WannaBe

> aurahd .tv/ ru/ accessories


 Заказал у них утром, на email пришло автоматическое подтверждение, но от менеджеров (если таковые имеются) ни слуху, ни духу.
Так должно быть? Высылают без подтверждающего звонка или просто магазин забросили, и он живет своей жизнью?

----------


## Марла

> сейчас в приставке реализован доступ к ex.ua, зачем вам видеоклуб?


  Буду очень благодарна за совет что делать чтоб оно (мегого, олл, ех) - показывало. а не тормозило.

----------


## Kariatida

> сейчас в приставке реализован доступ к ex.ua, зачем вам видеоклуб?


 вот то-то и оно, что я об этом узнала на форуме - вчера - а у меня нет ex-а. Перезагрузила приставку, проверяю.
О, появились, ура! Буду осваивать.
Неужели теперь комп для меня, а ТВ - для ребенка?))

----------


## dementiy0476

> Скажите, а видеоклуб у всех пустой?
> А то мы прямо страдаем - привыкло дите на ночь посмотреть Золушку


 У нас малая тоже привыкла смотреть своих любимых "Историю игрушек", "Валл И" и т.д.
Но на ЕХ в поиске нашел отличную подборку "Pixar фильмография с.. по 2010г", где почти все любимые мульты.




> сейчас в приставке реализован доступ к ex.ua, зачем вам видеоклуб?


 Корявенько работает, при использовании одновреенно на 2х приставках- тормоза...




> Заказал у них утром, на email пришло автоматическое подтверждение, но от менеджеров (если таковые имеются) ни слуху, ни духу.
> Так должно быть? Высылают без подтверждающего звонка или просто магазин забросили, и он живет своей жизнью?


 Если честно, то сам у них пока не заказывал, поэтому не подскажу.

----------


## xxx

http://megabit.od.ua/news.php/news_id/9/headline/Postupili-IP-TV-pristavki-Aura-HD---Cena-799-00-grn-
вчера видел у них в магазине приставку.

----------


## CHDS

Если кому интересно и кто, как и я, не знал: в Ex.ua можно переключать дорожки и субтитры кнопкой Info (честно, я случайно нажал)

----------


## Vaim

Пропал звук. Приставка MAG 200. ТВ каналы и EX.UA всё транслируется без звука. Пробовал перезагрузку и настройки всякие, ничего не помогает. Может кто знает, в чём проблема?

----------


## CHDS

> Пропал звук. Приставка MAG 200. ТВ каналы и EX.UA всё транслируется без звука. Пробовал перезагрузку и настройки всякие, ничего не помогает. Может кто знает, в чём проблема?


 такая же ситуация со всех звуковых выходов? оптический/RCA(тюльпан)/HDMI? а то может просто выход сдох какой-то

----------


## Vaim

Выход HDMI. всё работало, потом пропал звук. до этого правда малый с пультом игрался. может снёс какие-то настройки.

----------


## Seth Gecko

> Пропал звук. Приставка MAG 200. ТВ каналы и EX.UA всё транслируется без звука. Пробовал перезагрузку и настройки всякие, ничего не помогает. Может кто знает, в чём проблема?


 В большинстве случаев помогает сброс прошивки.
1. Вытащите питание из приставки
2. Зажмите кнопку MENU
3. На экране появится синие меню, в нем находите пункт "Default Settigns" -> ОК.
4. После этого жмем - "Exit & Save"
После этого приставка перезагружается и выкачивает заново прошивку. Ждете и после прошивки проверяете звук.
Результат отпишите.

----------


## Vaim

> В большинстве случаев помогает сброс прошивки.
> 1. Вытащите питание из приставки
> 2. Зажмите кнопку MENU
> 3. На экране появится синие меню, в нем находите пункт "Default Settigns" -> ОК.
> 4. После этого жмем - "Exit & Save"
> После этого приставка перезагружается и выкачивает заново прошивку. Ждете и после прошивки проверяете звук.
> Результат отпишите.


 Спасибо! Всё заработало. Звук появился, а после reboot появился и русский язык.

----------


## Seth Gecko

> Спасибо! Всё заработало. Звук появился, а после reboot появился и русский язык.


 Не за что. Такой сброс настроек помогает в 90% случаев с не механическими проблемами на приставках.

----------


## WannaBe

> aurahd . tv / ru / accessories /


 Спасибо за ссылку. Они все-таки перезвонили на следующий день - предложили забрать в офисе на Б. Арнаутской. Пульт понравился. Белая краска на черных клавишах (на пульте AuraHD) при слабом освещении видна чуть лучше, чем черная на серых (на пульте от MAG250). Цена, как и на сайте, - 60 грн за программируемый пульт. Батареек в комплекте нет.

С программированием пришлось повозиться, так как я уже забыл, как делал это с пультом от MAG200. Во всех инструкциях написано: "для перехода в режим программирования зажмите кнопку 'SET' на 3 секунды". Долго же я ее жал, так и не добившись результата. А оказывается, помимо большой кнопки с жирной надписью "SET", там еще есть маленькая скромная кнопочка "tv set" (находится как раз в секции серых клавиш для управления ТВ) - вот ее и нужно было зажимать.

----------


## Alexey

> Буду очень благодарна за совет что делать чтоб оно (мегого, олл, ех) - показывало. а не тормозило.


 +1 Видимо не хватает полосы пропускания для "прямого эфира". Может технари как-то пропишут маршруты похитрому или отдельно выделят кусок или типа QoS может быть поможет? Пробовал вчера утром 3 подряд разных 1080 с EXа шло без тормозов, вечером не удалось даже 720 посмотреть. Это ведь никак не связано с именно моим интернет каналом, это же отдельный порт? Да и интернет всего 35мбит, свободно еще где-то 60(!)

+ нигде из онлайн сервисов не работате перемотка!

----------


## etonoyan

> ...+ нигде из онлайн сервисов не работате перемотка!


 перемотка работает но ждать долго, и ощущение какбуд-то зависло...

----------


## rakywok

я вчера на Мегого смотрел фильм(Бруклинские полицейские. хотел вечерком отдохнуть, а получился напряг, так как фильм конечно....), то пару раз всего подвисало на секунду где-то.

----------


## naglus

> перемотка работает но ждать долго, и ощущение какбуд-то зависло...


 это точно, но щас вроде с воспроизведением получше стало, не тормозит. а раньше мрак был какой-то. но перемотка просто убивает, уже нихочется даже смотреть фильм...да... видеозал был какой то маленький как обрубок, щас намутили чего-то, реально тока ex.ua более менее, а остальное шлак, даже не пользуюсь мегого и тд..

----------


## tatyana.kryn

люди помогите!!! установила комодо, потом удалила, а плеер перестал работать. и ничего не помогает!! что делать?

----------


## CHDS

какой комодо и какой плеер? Вы о чем? напоминаю: ветка про комстаровское IPTV

----------


## Vikuya

фух, накипело. MAG250 постоянно зависы, уже просто не выдерживают нервы(((((((((((((( Проще "тетю шуру" подключить, чем иметь такой завис (

----------


## Vader

> фух, накипело. MAG250 постоянно зависы, уже просто не выдерживают нервы(((((((((((((( Проще "тетю шуру" подключить, чем иметь такой завис (


 (вопрос о подробностях ушел в ПМ)

У меня постоянно на виду приставка маг250 + сталкер (это похожий проект).
Кроме задержек при подгрузке программы и списка фильмов проблем не вижу.
Но это именно задержки MW, а не "зависы".

----------


## Denseal

> фух, накипело. MAG250 постоянно зависы, уже просто не выдерживают нервы(((((((((((((( Проще "тетю шуру" подключить, чем иметь такой завис (


 У меня наверное нервы покрепче, но перезагружать приставку по 1-2 раза в день для меня уже нормой становиться. Я вот думал может это из-за того, что оперативной памяти в приставке мало ( у меня MAG 200), а оказывается что дело не в приставке!

----------


## ghost_od

у меня аналогичная проблема с момента подключения, первые 2 месяца ещё как-то пытался решить проблему, после устал и тупо перегружаю, минимум 2 раза в день. маг 250 микро.

----------


## Denseal

Говорил с братом (он на Тенет) и у него таких проблем нет.

----------


## Vikuya

> (вопрос о подробностях ушел в ПМ)
> 
> У меня постоянно на виду приставка маг250 + сталкер (это похожий проект).
> Кроме задержек при подгрузке программы и списка фильмов проблем не вижу.
> Но это именно задержки MW, а не "зависы".


 Не знаю, что такое ПМ, но в личку вам уже все описала.
На днях ездила к подруге в гости и узрела у нее маг250, она очень довольна, но перегружает ее пару раз в день. Я бы такого не выдержала. У меня завис происходит раз или два в неделю, но вечно не вовремя)
И еще вопрос почему исчез фильмовый архив?

----------


## vvalk

У меня mag250 с апреля этого года. Я его никогда не выключаю. Перегружал принудительно только несколько раз, но не из-за подвисания. В общем, работает идеально. Наверное, мне повезло с экземпляром.

----------


## dedmazai

Только у меня при переключении на канал "Наше кино" номер канала меняется, а изображение идет того телеканала, с которого переключился?

----------


## CHDS

> Не знаю, что такое ПМ, но в личку вам уже все описала.


 ПМ = PM = Personal Message - это и есть личка)

*всем*: я тоже ни свой маг250 (2 штука), ни маг200 (1 штука) не перегружаю. Бывает, что уезжаю с дома каждый день - тогда он в дауне, бывает, что он включен по несколько суток кряду




> И еще вопрос почему исчез фильмовый архив?


 Комстар, видимо, решили, что им проще добавить нам виджет ex.ua и мегого и не заниматься видеоархивом. Да и так проблем с пиратами поменьше

----------


## sasha_d99

> Комстар, видимо, решили, что им проще добавить нам виджет ex.ua и мегого и не заниматься видеоархивом. Да и так проблем с пиратами поменьше


 Так что теперь выкидывать свою Амину и покупать Маг250???

----------


## CHDS

> Так что теперь выкидывать свою Амину и покупать Маг250???


 на амину не забил разве что тенет

----------


## Полесов

> Так что теперь выкидывать свою Амину и покупать Маг250???


   Зачем?  Смотреть ЕХ на компе.

----------


## sasha_d99

> Зачем?  Смотреть ЕХ на компе.


 каким образом?

----------


## naglus

> Только у меня при переключении на канал "Наше кино" номер канала меняется, а изображение идет того телеканала, с которого переключился?


 кстати, такая же хрень, хтот объяснит...

----------


## naglus

> Комстар, видимо, решили, что им проще добавить нам виджет ex.ua и мегого и не заниматься видеоархивом. Да и так проблем с пиратами поменьше


  которые каряво работают

----------


## naglus

> каким образом?


 забить на приставку))) включить комп, набрать в браузере ех.уа выбрать фильм и нажать смотреть онлайн)))

----------


## sasha_d99

Кто объяснит что нового я получу заменив свою Амину на Маг250?

----------


## WannaBe

Другой графический интерфейс (чем-то лучше, чем-то хуже аминовского), вышеупомянутые глючные клиенты к сервисам EX.UA, MEGOGO.NET, OLL.TV, YOUTUBE.

Но это все - ерунда. Главное преимущество MAG250 - проигрывание видео с любых USB-устройств (флешки, внешние жесткие диски, кардридеры) и с узлов домашней сети (по протоколам SMB и UPnP).

Важно: для доступа к домашней сети, из-за ограничений комстаровской схемы подключения, нужно воспользоваться дополнительным беспроводным сетевым адаптером (так как для просмотра IPTV приставка должна быть подключена напрямую к свичу провайдера - и доступа к домашней сети в этом случае не имеет).

В Тенет, если не ошибаюсь, таких ограничений нет - приставка может быть подключена к домашнему роутеру (и иметь доступ и к IPTV, и к домашней сети по одному сетевому интерфейсу).

Плеер в MAG-ах имеет незамысловатый интерфейс, но зато всеядный и  стабильный в работе. Дает возможность выбирать звуковые дорожки и язык субтитров, встроенных в видео (внешние субтитры в одноименном файле, к сожалению, не подхватывает; функции синхронизации субтитров - тоже нет).

Проигрывает любое видео в разрешении до 1080p (Full HD) включительно. Хорошо справляется с BD-Remux-ами.

По беспроводной сети работает шустро (поиск файлов, проигрывание, перемотка). Долго ищет сетевые узлы - но для обхода этой "проблемы" можно любые сетевые папки добавить в Избранное и в будущем получать к ним доступ моментально.

На некоторых каналах ТВ сейчас работает услуга отложенного просмотра.
На Amino тоже что-то подобное когда-то было (не знаю, осталось ли).

Если речь идет об Amino 110, то налицо еще одно преимущество - возможность подключения приставки к телевизору по HDMI.

На приставках есть два порта USB. К ним можно подключать:
- внешние накопители
- беспроводные сетевые адаптеры (поддерживаются несколько моделей, в сети можно найти список)
- манипуляторы (беспроводная клавиатура, к примеру, будет хорошим помощником
при навигации по сервисам EX.UA, MEGOGO, OLL.TV, и YOUTUBE)

----------


## naglus

> По беспроводной сети работает шустро (поиск файлов, проигрывание, перемотка). Долго ищет сетевые узлы - но для обхода этой "проблемы" можно любые сетевые папки добавить в Избранное и в будущем получать к ним доступ моментально.


  тока после вайфайки иногда приходится перегружать приставку так как на телевидение она обратно не подгружается. у меня так было не один раз. не знаю пофиксили они это в прошивке или нет, давно не использовал вайфай на приставке

----------


## WannaBe

было. вроде бы исправили

----------


## Полесов

> забить на приставку))) включить комп, набрать в браузере ех.уа выбрать фильм и нажать смотреть онлайн)))


   а еще можно подключить комп кабелем HDMI к телеку, если кто любит на диване смотреть.

----------


## Ceaser

Честно говоря поражаюсь Комастару с его ограничениями по IPTV. Нельзя ли сделать возможность просмотра IPTV на других медиа устройствах (например Samsung TV, Dune prime HD 3.0, PC, планшет...)? Оставьте себе на здоровье порталы MAG или Amino, но откройте интерфейс IPTV и снимите блокировку. Или не потяент сеть/сервер?

Та схема которая работает на данный момент - хороша только для 1-го TV+приставка, а сейчас в квартире может быть и по более. Ставить под каждый TV приставку, при этом тянуть витую пару, а при ограничении 1 IPTV по порту (max 4 устройства на медиа конвертере)... как-то не хочется. Да и зачем, если в TV уже есть медиа плеер почти в каждом устройстве. Кстати и TENET приложение в Samsung apps есть, но платить за тот же контент что есть и стрима второй раз не охота.

----------


## CHDS

уже объяснялось и не раз: с приставками не будет проблем с лицензированием и правообладателями
и да, у меня 3 приставки и 75 мбит инета. все отлично работает

----------


## Ceaser

> уже объяснялось и не раз: с приставками не будет проблем с лицензированием и правообладателями
> и да, у меня 3 приставки и 75 мбит инета. все отлично работает


 Т.е. сервак тянет, тогда зачем мне эти приставки? Dune - дружит с IPTV, Samsung TV 8-го поколения тоже прекрасно, на компе тож можно IPTV смотреть. Только место занимают, не говоря о том, что под каждую приставку тянуть витую пару.

----------


## CHDS

А первую строчку Вы пропустили совсем?

----------


## Ceaser

> А первую строчку Вы пропустили совсем?


 я как бы писал: "Ставить под каждый TV приставку, при этом тянуть витую пару ... Да и зачем, если в TV уже есть медиа плеер почти в каждом устройстве...". 
Другими словами, такая схема не комильфо для нескольких TV.

----------


## CHDS

а я как бы написал, что приставки ввели из-за борьбы с пиратством и так далее. в ТВ медиаплеер для других целей (смотреть домашнее видео или купленное в интернете).
разрабатывать свой портал под Смарт-телеки - это Вам в Тенет. тем не менее, там тоже насчет услуги "IPTV на компе" никто ничего не обещает и они в любой момент могут ее рубануть
если у Вас будет свое устройство, Вы сможете записывать эфир и т.д. и т.п., а приставка максимально усложнит Вам эту задачу

----------


## Ceaser

> а я как бы написал, что приставки ввели из-за борьбы с пиратством и так далее. в ТВ медиаплеер для других целей (смотреть домашнее видео или купленное в интернете).
> разрабатывать свой портал под Смарт-телеки - это Вам в Тенет. тем не менее, там тоже насчет услуги "IPTV на компе" никто ничего не обещает и они в любой момент могут ее рубануть
> если у Вас будет свое устройство, Вы сможете записывать эфир и т.д. и т.п., а приставка максимально усложнит Вам эту задачу


 По поводу пиратства - это шутка? У стрима мега HD качественный контент? А аналог можно и через PAL записать.
А чем TV от Стрима отличается от TV "в интернете" - это тот же IPTV, только залоченый на определенные устройства. Кстати не только TENET IPTV раздает, например БРИЗ тоже, они изначально позволяли через VLC смотреть. Ладно, дождемся когда эта инфраструктура дорастет до torrentstream-а.

----------


## Vader

> По поводу пиратства - это шутка? У стрима мега HD качественный контент? А аналог можно и через PAL записать.
> А чем TV от Стрима отличается от TV "в интернете" - это тот же IPTV, только залоченый на определенные устройства. Кстати не только TENET IPTV раздает, например БРИЗ тоже, они изначально позволяли через VLC смотреть. Ладно, дождемся когда эта инфраструктура дорастет до torrentstream-а.


 По поводу торрент-лив, торрент тв, торрент стрим и прочее...
Когда будут прецеденты реально работающих проектов - тогда и будем обсуждать.

----------


## CHDS

*Ceaser*,
а при чем тут HD? что, только HD подвержены пиратству?
Вы в PAL найдете дискавери и НТВ каналы?
ТВ в интернете ой не факт, что лицензионное
Тенет и бриз - да, правда, но я бриз как провайдера вообще не признаю.

----------


## mantikora

Кто-то может написать какие сейчас у Комстара спортивные каналы есть? Остался ли украинский канал Футбол?
И еще хотел узнать по расценкам. Написано премиум - 90 гривен. А снизу Аренда ТВ-приставки - 30,00 грн./мес. Это получается 120 гривен в месяц? А если у меня уже подключен интернет будет ли дешевле?
Чем отличаются пакеты премиум и стандарт? Особенно в плане спортивных каналов.

----------


## CHDS

да, футбол и футбол+ остались
премиум от стандарт - кол-вом каналов
да, 120 грн
нет, дешевле не будет. можно комплексную услугу взять, но на топовом пакете разницы никакой

----------


## mantikora

> да, футбол и футбол+ остались
> премиум от стандарт - кол-вом каналов
> да, 120 грн
> нет, дешевле не будет. можно комплексную услугу взять, но на топовом пакете разницы никакой


 Спасибо за ответы, еще интересует, а сколько всего каналов в пакете премиум? И еще говорят что большая задержка при переключении каналов, это правда?

----------


## CHDS

1) у меня пакет "все каналы" (подозреваю, что то же самое, что этот премиум) - там 149 каналов, из которых штук 10 не работают, но они вьетнамские (стоят доп. денег)
2) переключение каналов - секунда-две на маг250-микро

----------


## mantikora

> 1) у меня пакет "все каналы" (подозреваю, что то же самое, что этот премиум) - там 149 каналов, из которых штук 10 не работают, но они вьетнамские (стоят доп. денег)
> 2) переключение каналов - секунда-две на маг250-микро


  Понятно, большое спасибо за ответы :smileflag:

----------


## racer

Подскажите, в комстаровском IPTV есть канал Спорт 1 HD?

----------


## CHDS

*racer*, был, потом не стало, потом ненадолго появился и пропал окончательно.

----------


## sasha_d99

Ребята подскажите, есть ли пристаки с wi-fi, а то нет возможности протянуть кабель!

----------


## CHDS

вообще есть, но для этого придется делать новую схему подключения с их роутером. я читал где-то в теме, что счас уже так делают.

----------


## Dramteatr

вайфай штука чрезвычайно нестабильная для мультикаста.

не удивляйтесь, если изображение будет "в квадратах".

витая пара  - гарантированное качество.

----------


## Galleon

> вайфай штука чрезвычайно нестабильная для мультикаста.
> 
> не удивляйтесь, если изображение будет "в квадратах".
> 
> витая пара  - гарантированное качество.


 я блю реи не гоняю, качества было достаточно  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

Народ, а никто не знает, у кого можно узнать стоимость выкупа приставки, которую арендуешь? есть ли какие-то скидки/плюшки?
я уже в колл-центр 2 раза звонил, они сказали, что передадут мои сведения и со мной свяжутся, но я так и год могу ждать...

----------


## Seth Gecko

> Народ, а никто не знает, у кого можно узнать стоимость выкупа приставки, которую арендуешь? есть ли какие-то скидки/плюшки?
> я уже в колл-центр 2 раза звонил, они сказали, что передадут мои сведения и со мной свяжутся, но я так и год могу ждать...


 Ответил в телефонном режиме =)

----------


## WannaBe

А можно ответить в форумном режиме? Интересно же.
Каковы условия выкупа долго арендуемой приставки? Есть ли смысл?

И дополнительный вопрос (если все-таки существуют какие-то "скидки/плюшки"):

если некоторое время абонент арендовал MAG200, а затем их заменил на MAG 250, сроком аренды (исходя из которого эти "скидки/плюшки" рассчитываются) считается общий срок аренды магов (независимо от модели), либо срок аренды последней модели (т.е. только MAG250)?

Пример:
1 год - аренда MAG200
1,5 года - аренда MAG250

Срок аренды (учитываемый при выкупе) в этом случае - полные 2,5 года или только последние 1,5 года?

----------


## CHDS

Ну вроде то, что мне было сказано, не секретная информация

Плюшек нет. Выкуп через 3 года - неофициальный немиф.
Если сменил приставку, отсчет начинается заново
Если есть желание выкупить приставку, которая сейчас находится в аренде (менее 3 лет), стоимость будет такой же, как и у приставки только-только взятой в абон.отделе (и само собой, она указана на сайте)

----------


## WannaBe

> она указана на сайте


 Там только цены на Amino 110|130 указаны.




> неофициальный немиф.


  Чего-чего?

----------


## CHDS

следует читать, что эта информация не является мифом, но официально нигде не записана (в договорах пользователей, на сайте...)

----------


## WannaBe

Так сколько они стоят-то по прошествии 3 лет?

----------


## Galleon

ну после трех лет они твои скорее всего бесплатно, а выкупить можно за 700 рублей если не перепутал чего

----------


## WannaBe

Вот это и хотел узнать.

----------


## rakywok

Судя по тишине в теме, это только у меня с вечера картинка опять сыпется?
ой как не хочу звонить в поддержку....

----------


## dedmazai

Сегодня позвонила девушка с Комстара, предложила зайти в абонотдел и поменять мою приставку Амину на Маг, т.к. Амино будет поддерживаться только до конца мая. Я напомнил, что моя Амина выкуплена, она ответила, что ничего, поменяют. Приятно, пойду проверю это на практике.

----------


## sasha_d99

> Сегодня позвонила девушка с Комстара, предложила зайти в абонотдел и поменять мою приставку Амину на Маг, т.к. Амино будет поддерживаться только до конца мая. Я напомнил, что моя Амина выкуплена, она ответила, что ничего, поменяют. Приятно, пойду проверю это на практике.


 Позвонил в Комстар с данным вопросом, ответили что им ничего на этот счет неизвестно!

----------


## CHDS

А Вы куда звонили? в Киев или нашим?
это может делаться отдельно, а то и без ведома Киева)
Мы подождем лучше, что *dedmazai* скажет.
А еще желательно, чтоб он узнал, что делать тем, кто тоже желает обменять)

----------


## sasha_d99

Да скорее всего это был Киев, а вот как попасть напрямую в Одесский абонотдел это вопрос!

----------


## Seth Gecko

Все известно, приказ уже есть. Амины менять будут. Если аренда AMINO - аренда MAG, если AMINO собственная - аренда MAG без начислений (при расторжении договора приставка возвращается).

----------


## Batyanya

> Сегодня позвонила девушка с Комстара, предложила зайти в абонотдел и поменять мою приставку Амину на Маг, т.к. Амино будет поддерживаться только до конца мая. Я напомнил, что моя Амина выкуплена, она ответила, что ничего, поменяют. Приятно, пойду проверю это на практике.


 я уже проверил это на практике и поменял свою купленную амину130 на маг250, причем сделал это месяц назад и совершенно даром...действительно приятно...за что комстар - спасибо!

----------


## CHDS

Народ, а правда, что есть люди, у которых HD-каналов не 2, как у меня?

----------


## xxx

заметил такой неудобный бок:
При включение телевизора, всегда отображается главное меню, а не канал на котором был выключен телевизор. можно как-то вернуть назад?

----------


## rakywok

> заметил такой неудобный бок:
> При включение телевизора, всегда отображается главное меню, а не канал на котором был выключен телевизор. можно как-то вернуть назад?


 ну я подал заявку, ещё вроде в прошлый четверг и что-то никого нет и никто не звонит, так как сказали, что это таки косяк. ну я и сам вижу на одной из трёх приставок, очень неудобно.

----------


## sasha_d99

Стал обладателем Маг 250 и не могу настроить разрешение видео для своего телека LG 32 LH2000! Кто поможет? И еще не получается отсортировать каналы как мне удобно, это вообще возможно?

----------


## Kinger

> Стал обладателем Маг 250 и не могу настроить разрешение видео для своего телека LG 32 LH2000! Кто поможет?


   на пульте *для ТВ* ищи кнопку Ratio и выбирай подходящее разрешение.
 бывает так, что под каждый канал надо по новому настраивать.

----------


## CHDS

*Kinger*, разрешение и соотношение - разные вещи.
разрешение настраивается в настройках, как бы это тупо не звучало.
если есть какие проблемы - опишите их детальнее и не ждите, что тут собрались экстрасенсы

----------


## sasha_d99

Именно разрешение не удается выставить! Ставишь 720р и картинка на большинстве каналов образанная!

----------


## CHDS

Ну что значит не удается выставить? В момент входа в настройки вылезает бабайка и съедает пульт?

----------


## sasha_d99

> Ну что значит не удается выставить? В момент входа в настройки вылезает бабайка и съедает пульт?


 Молодец спетросянил!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Молодец спетросянил!!!


 что написал то и получил...
как что подключено? что делал? какие настройки на телеке? а на приставке?
экстрасенсе все на море...

----------


## sasha_d99

> что написал то и получил...
> как что подключено? что делал? какие настройки на телеке? а на приставке?
> экстрасенсе все на море...


 Все просто в настройках видео в приставке ставлю 720р или 1080р, а картинка обрезается! Если оставить PAL - все нормально!

----------


## etonoyan

один из вариантов - "Если оставить PAL - все нормально!"

----------


## CHDS

> Все просто в настройках видео в приставке ставлю 720р или 1080р, а картинка обрезается! Если оставить PAL - все нормально!


 насколько обрезается? как настроен телек? попробуйте выбрать название входа PC (на телеке) и сказать, что будет. если проблема исправится, будем искать настройки оверскана

----------


## sasha_d99

Обрезается со всех сторон, т.е. картинка в квадрате по центру экрана. Из настроек телека можно выбрать только соотношение экрана, стоит 16:9. Название входа РС на телеке отсутствует.

----------


## CHDS

ну а какие названия присутствуют? только не говорите, что ПК.
Вас устроит любой, связанный с компьютером, коим и является PC

хотя учитывая картинку по центру экрана, рискну предположить, что приставка подключена не по HDMI, хотя в этом случае при выборе HD-разрешения на обычный выдается картинка, мол этот выход не поддерживается

и заметьте: надо решить проблему Вам, а информацию из Вас клещами вытягиваю я. зачем, спрашивается?
опишите нормально проблему - будем заниматься. не опишите - сидите дальше со своей проблемой. третий день уже, если не ошибаюсь, а я лишь знаю, что у Вас есть приставка и телек LG и что картинка обрезается в HD-разрешении

----------


## Igor Koliadenko

будем знать

----------


## Kinger

вопрос по MAG 250 micro

 не могу включить функцию "картинка в картинке".. ((

 неужели не работает?  
 помню, она была в самой первой Amino еще 3 года назад...

 кто-то встречался с такой проблемой?

----------


## CHDS

*Kinger*,
не встречал ни у одного оператора этой функции на МАГ-ах.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

давно тут не был...это правда,что с июня Аmina 100 поддерживаться не будет,и что надо брать маг в аренду,а я же Амину купил и что теперь на ветер???

----------


## CHDS

Для купивших амину можно подъехать к ним и взять в бесплатную аренду маг-250

----------


## atmega

> Обрезается со всех сторон, т.е. картинка в квадрате по центру экрана. Из настроек телека можно выбрать только соотношение экрана, стоит 16:9. Название входа РС на телеке отсутствует.


  в приставке вроде есть изменение пропорций экрана по умолчанию используется значение "Letterbox", поменяйте на "Fullscreen"

----------


## CHDS

*atmega*, ему уже пытались помочь. ему, видимо, не сильно надо

----------


## sasha_d99

> *atmega*, ему уже пытались помочь. ему, видимо, не сильно надо


 Да разобрался, спасибо!

----------


## sasha_d99

Ребята подскажите какие каналы входят в дополнительный пакет каналов вип-кино и спорт-тайм?

----------


## CHDS

Ответ для *Scub* на тему с соседней ветки:
По поводу условий IPTV на компе / только на приставке:
этот холивар поднимается в этой ветке с завидной регулярностью. Люди, которых не устраивает топология комстара/инфомира уже давно свалили или смирились.
Если судить по самой услуге как таковой, то IPTV изначально предназначено для домохозяек, желающих посмотреть какой-либо канал на телеке без особых усилий. в этом плане приставка гораздо надежнее, её работу можно контроллировать и гарантировать, техподдержке не придется отвечать на стопку ненужных вопросов по настройке мультикаста на роутере и т.д. и т.п.
Очень многие каналы транслируются в интернете и безо всякого IPTV от провайдера и их отлично можно смотреть и там.
При некоторой доле везения нужный канал в нужный момент можно смотреть с помощью всяческих торрент-тв и прочего-прочего-прочего.
по сути, если задуматься, ТВ на компе нужно-то не так уж и многим. а если и многим, то не настолько, чтобы из-за этого числа менять всё в топологии провайдера
для людей, которых устраивают нелегальные источники контента есть шаринг, который еще дешевле и еще круче и если у Вас есть куда влепить тарелку, то это отличный выход
в остальном я уверен, что этими обсуждениями на форуме мы ничего не добъемся, как не добились и предыдущие, поднимающие эту тему тут

----------


## Dramteatr

услугу ТВ  продакшн-качества можно гарантировать только на приставке.

при этом  зона ответственности провайдера заканчивается на hdmi-разьеме приставки,
обеспечивая качественный сигнал.

за рубежом - аналогично.
кроме того, правообладатели требуют от операторов  приставочные схемы (гарантия DRM)
недаром AMINO заработала свои миллионы.

----------


## Matroc

Привет всем.
 Может, кто скинуть реальный список каналов, которые сейчас есть? хоть фотками..

p.s.  Если есть любители футбола, ищу ТВ\IPTV с максимальным кол-вом футбольных каналов, подскажите, кто в Одессе может предоставить нормальный пакет) надоело смотреть livetv

----------


## KPUTUK

> Привет всем.
>  Может, кто скинуть реальный список каналов, которые сейчас есть? хоть фотками..
> 
> p.s.  Если есть любители футбола, ищу ТВ\IPTV с максимальным кол-вом футбольных каналов, подскажите, кто в Одессе может предоставить нормальный пакет) надоело смотреть livetv


  Смотреть хочешь на компе или через приставку ?

----------


## Matroc

> Смотреть хочешь на компе или через приставку ?


 на компе желательно, но если есть нормальные варианты с приставкой, тоже можно попробовать.

----------


## arminus

Скиньте плиз (лучше в личку) url на плейлист IPTV стрима (комстар) в формате m3u либо список в формате #EXTINF:-1,Первый  http://x.x.x.x:1234/udp/233.7.70.1:5000
C меня пиво не заржавеет)) Спасибо!

----------


## CHDS

*arminus*,
насколько я знаю, такого плейлиста ни у кого нет.
тем более, что формат плейлиста, что Вы указали, явно отдаёт настройкой под IPTV какого-либо роутера с udpxy.
В Комстаре такая фишка не проканывает, так как мультикаст-трафик идёт по другому VLANу и на роутер не попадает

----------


## mary_mary11

кто-нибудь знает, что за "чудо-прошивку"  на айпитиви делают в Фокстроте на телефизоры смарт тв, которая в будующем должна быть по идее бесплатна? виджет Тенет Тв. правда это или развод?

----------


## Seth Gecko

> кто-нибудь знает, что за "чудо-прошивку"  на айпитиви делают в Фокстроте на телефизоры смарт тв, которая в будующем должна быть по идее бесплатна? виджет Тенет Тв. правда это или развод?


 Мне кажется вы с данным вопросом не по адресу... В теме Тенета вам по идее помогут.

----------


## a.master

неактуально

----------


## Corban_jum

> Мне кажется вы с данным вопросом не по адресу... В теме Тенета вам по идее помогут.


 Добрый день. А по какому номеру сейчас звонить по техническим вопросам по ТВ?
И почему моему товарищу девушка оператор сказала, что уже не подключают?

----------


## Seth Gecko

> Добрый день. А по какому номеру сейчас звонить по техническим вопросам по ТВ?
> И почему моему товарищу девушка оператор сказала, что уже не подключают?


 Пусть наберет мой номер 050-390-26-05 Виталий, 
Эксперт по продажам |ФБ|
Отдел массового рынка
ПрАО "МТС УКРАИНА"

----------


## LrrrL13

Всем привет.
Подключился к Стрим  IPTV в тестовом режиме.Приставка MAG250.
200 каналов в меню приставки и ни одного HD канала.
На телевизоре LG 42LA615V все каналы показывают в маленьком окне,или
с разрешением 3х4.
При попытки подогнать формат видео на полный экран происходит деформация изображения.
По сути ни один из 200 -от каналов не показывает в полноэкранном  режиме.
Не подскажете как оптимально настроить формат видео?
С ув.жду ответа

----------


## CHDS

> Не подскажете как оптимально настроить формат видео?


 4:3 с полосами по бокам и есть оптимально, сам так и смотрю.
то, что нет HD - так ведь тест ;-)
а то, что нет каналов 16:9 - это не к Стриму претензии

----------


## LrrrL13

Спасибо за ответ.
А не подскажете ваши настройки на приставке в видео?
у меня стоит по умолчанию pal и 720 на 576.

----------


## CHDS

> Спасибо за ответ.
> А не подскажете ваши настройки на приставке в видео?
> у меня стоит по умолчанию pal и 720 на 576.


 неплохо было бы еще рассказать, как Вы приставку подключили к телеку.
у меня подключена HDMI и выводит 1080p

----------


## LrrrL13

Через HDMI подключение...

----------


## LrrrL13

Вроде разобрался.

Режим видео:1080i50
Графическое изображение:1280x720

Печально что большинство каналов,таки с обрезанными черными краями(.
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## CHDS

> Вроде разобрался.
> 
> Режим видео:1080i50
> Графическое изображение:1280x720


 я бы всё же 1080p поставил) я ведь написал, что у меня установлено)
по поводу "обрезанных черных краёв" - они не обрезаны. просто каналы 4:3, а телек 16:9. с этим ничего не поделаешь

----------


## sasha_d99

А что у МТС уже 200 каналов транслируют???

----------


## CHDS

> А что у МТС уже 200 каналов транслируют???


 ну может человек по номеру канала судил, но я давно не проверял)

----------


## rakywok

> Вроде разобрался.
> 
> Режим видео:1080i50
> Графическое изображение:1280x720
> 
> Печально что большинство каналов,таки с обрезанными черными краями(.
> Спасибо за ответ.


 Растяните картинку и не будет чёрных полос. На пульте нижняя левая кнопка.

----------


## CHDS

> Растяните картинку и не будет чёрных полос. На пульте нижняя левая кнопка.


 а прочитать предыдущие сообщения переписки?

----------


## rakywok

> а прочитать предыдущие сообщения переписки?


 Именно на это и ответил. Может не так понимаю проблему?!

----------


## CHDS

> Именно на это и ответил. Может не так понимаю проблему?!


 раскрываю тайну:




> Растяните картинку и не будет чёрных полос. На пульте нижняя левая кнопка.


 это Ваш ответ на:




> Всем привет.
> Подключился к Стрим  IPTV в тестовом режиме.Приставка MAG250.
> 200 каналов в меню приставки и ни одного HD канала.
> На телевизоре LG 42LA615V все каналы показывают в маленьком окне,или
> с разрешением 3х4.
> *При попытки подогнать формат видео на полный экран происходит деформация изображения.*
> По сути ни один из 200 -от каналов не показывает в полноэкранном  режиме.
> Не подскажете как оптимально настроить формат видео?
> С ув.жду ответа


 важное выделил жирным.

----------


## rakywok

Нет, я отвечал на, 



> Печально что большинство каналов,таки с обрезанными черными краями(

----------


## CHDS

> Нет, я отвечал на,


 да, не учтя предыдущего сообщения, из которого понятно, что знает человек про ту кнопку, но его не устраивает результат

----------


## LrrrL13

Есть такой вопрос к спецам.
При просмотре со внешних ресурсов ,типа (ех.ua и мegogo) фильмы весом больше 3 гиков тупо идут с лагами (подергиванием).
Я уже не говорю о тяжелых форматах блю -рей (20 - 35 гб.) где приставка  MAG250 вообще отказывается загружать контент.
Если альтернативные прошивки улучшающие просмотр без тормозов таких фильмов..или есть смысл приобрести (iNeXT HD1 W) где данная проблема исключена.
При подключении,мастер сказал, что в обход маршрутизатора и их приставки,можно купить свою (любую) и подключить через роутер.
И как бы тоже самое  будет показывать,только без абонплаты.

----------


## paha

> При подключении,мастер сказал, что *в обход маршрутизатора* и их приставки,можно купить свою (любую) и *подключить через роутер*.
> И как бы тоже самое  будет показывать,только без абонплаты.


 Непонятно.

----------


## Dramteatr

> При подключении,мастер сказал, что в обход маршрутизатора и их приставки,можно купить свою (любую) и подключить через роутер.
> И как бы тоже самое  будет показывать,только без абонплаты.


    наврал вам мастер.
   назовите приставку, которая бы показывала, например, футбол1 и дискавери без абонплаты.

----------


## ив. ив.

> кто-нибудь знает, что за "чудо-прошивку"  на айпитиви делают в Фокстроте на телефизоры смарт тв, которая в будующем должна быть по идее бесплатна? виджет Тенет Тв. правда это или развод?


  виджет тенета есть в официальном апсе самсунга и ЛГ.его можно установить и самому.но если вы ничего не понимаете в этом деле,то придётся кого-то просить. а так как мы в ОДЕССЕ,бесплатно делать это никто не будет!в добавок вам и сделают"чудо-прошивку" .

----------


## ив. ив.

> Есть такой вопрос к спецам.
> При просмотре со внешних ресурсов ,типа (ех.ua и мegogo) фильмы весом больше 3 гиков тупо идут с лагами (подергиванием).
> Я уже не говорю о тяжелых форматах блю -рей (20 - 35 гб.) где приставка  MAG250 вообще отказывается загружать контент.
> Если альтернативные прошивки улучшающие просмотр без тормозов таких фильмов..или есть смысл приобрести (iNeXT HD1 W) где данная проблема исключена.
> При подключении,мастер сказал, что в обход маршрутизатора и их приставки,можно купить свою (любую) и подключить через роутер.
> И как бы тоже самое  будет показывать,только без абонплаты.


  без абонплаты за что именно? если у нас в украине рассматривается законопроект о налоге на спутниковые тарелки.... а в перспективе, может быть и на воздух...

----------


## LrrrL13

За платные HD каналы а не утверждаю,но остальные 120 - 160 интернет каналов якобы будут.
Так, как я понял, это у меня одного приставка тупит при просмотре фильмов с интернет ресурсов весом больше *5 гиков* и битрейтом *1080р*?

----------


## wap87

Привет.Помогите разобраться. Хочу смотреть IPTV через приставку AURA HD PLUS. На Olx огромное количество людей которые предлагаю подключение такого сервиса. У всех разные цены, есть помесячная оплата, есть разовая оплата. Есть сталкер, е есть плэй лист. Какая разница между сталкером и плэй листом? Как правильно сделать выбор и у кого ?

----------


## rakywok

Разово точно не бери, сигнал будет пропадать на некоторых каналах, кто его тебе восстановит. Бери там где помесячно. У меня за 45 грн в месяц, каналов море, но почти каждый день где-то какой-то канал перестаёт работать, приходится писать чтоб поправили, когда быстро, а когда и пол дня проходит.

----------


## wap87

> Разово точно не бери, сигнал будет пропадать на некоторых каналах, кто его тебе восстановит. Бери там где помесячно. У меня за 45 грн в месяц, каналов море, но почти каждый день где-то какой-то канал перестаёт работать, приходится писать чтоб поправили, когда быстро, а когда и пол дня проходит.


  можете дать ссылку на поставщика ?

----------


## rakywok

> можете дать ссылку на поставщика ?


 Кинул в репу.

----------


## sasha_d99

> Кинул в репу.


 Добрый день! А мне тоже можно?

----------


## Pippo78

*rakywok* можно и мне ссылку кинуть пожалуйста.

----------


## racer

> У меня за 45 грн в месяц, каналов море, но почти каждый день где-то какой-то канал перестаёт работать, приходится писать чтоб поправили, когда быстро, а когда и пол дня проходит.


 Хотелось бы тоже ссылку на сервис.

----------

